# Trova le differenze



## T-REX (2 Gennaio 2013)

Sei _capitata/o_. 

L'ho _cercata/o._

[cit]


Secondo voi c'è differenza per il traditore?? I motivi possono essere diversi? E per il tradito (dopo che l'ha scoperto)?


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Gennaio 2013)

Povero T-Rex :triste:


----------



## Tebe (2 Gennaio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Sei _capitata/o_.
> 
> L'ho _cercata/o._
> 
> ...



ma perchè sono sempre in mezzo?

Comunque benvenuto.


Forse.
mmmhhhhh


----------



## T-REX (2 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> View attachment 6184
> 
> 
> Povero T-Rex :triste:


Non fare il pignolo  è prima cosa venuta in mente all'atto della registrazione! Che voglia dire qualcosa??


----------



## T-REX (2 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma perchè sono sempre in mezzo?
> 
> Comunque benvenuto.
> 
> ...



Grazie del benvenuto. Non ho trovato la sezione presentazione.


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Gennaio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Non fare il pignolo  è prima cosa venuta in mente all'atto della registrazione! Che voglia dire qualcosa??





T-REX ha detto:


> Grazie del benvenuto. Non ho trovato la sezione presentazione.


In effetti non c'è la sezione della presentazione.
Benvenuto anche da parte mia


----------



## Tebe (2 Gennaio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Grazie del benvenuto. Non ho trovato la sezione presentazione.



prego.
Come mai su questi lidi?


----------



## geko (2 Gennaio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Non fare il pignolo  *è prima cosa venuta in mente all'atto della registrazione! Che voglia dire qualcosa?? *



Ben-venuto...


----------



## T-REX (2 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> prego.
> Come mai su questi lidi?


Penso per gli stessi motivi che hanno portato qui voi tutti. Vi leggo da poco ed ho trovato spunti interessanti.


----------



## T-REX (2 Gennaio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Ben-venuto...



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ho capito, devo cambiare nick. Mi avete massacrato. :infermo:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Gennaio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ho capito, devo cambiare nick. Mi avete massacrato. :infermo:


ciao e benvenuto dal Sommo Lothar in Persona,....cornuto o traditore????


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Gennaio 2013)

benvenuto! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (2 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao e benvenuto dal Sommo Lothar in Persona,....*cornuto o traditore????*



sempre gentile tu.....


----------



## lothar57 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sempre gentile tu.....



daiiiii tebe...non facciamo tanti voli pindarici...il concetto e'quello no???mica siamo a radiomaria


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2013)

Anche stavolta vi siete fatti riconoscere subito! 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Vabbè T-Rex... benvenuto!


----------



## Daniele (2 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiiiii tebe...non facciamo tanti voli pindarici...il concetto e'quello no???mica siamo a radiomaria


Sarebbe gentile come chiedere ad uno se è eterosessuale o culattone...forse eterosessuale potrebbe essere un poco offensivo, non credi???


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Sei _capitata/o_.
> 
> L'ho _cercata/o._
> 
> ...


Per prima cosa : benvenuto

Credo che ci sia diversità almeno per me.
Mi è capitato significa che non avevo in mente di tradire, non *ho cercato su internet o per strada *qualcuno con cui tradirti. Mi è capitato di conoscere una persona nella vita di tutti i giorni (lavoro, palestra, ecc ecc) e da cosa nasce cosa ecc ecc
Per l'ho cercata io intendo il grassetto.
Dopodichè ti capita di incontrare una persona e non resistere alla tentazione, ma non ti capita di andarci a letto, sciegli di andarci a letto


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Gennaio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ho capito, devo cambiare nick. Mi avete massacrato. :infermo:


ma no perchè


----------



## T-REX (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzi, va bene così!! Ho capito cosa intendeva Lothar e il modo in cui l'ha chiesto non mi disturba. Tornando alla domanda iniziale, che ne pensate?


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per prima cosa : benvenuto
> 
> Credo che ci sia diversità almeno per me.
> Mi è capitato significa che non avevo in mente di tradire, non *ho cercato su internet o per strada *qualcuno con cui tradirti. Mi è capitato di conoscere una persona nella vita di tutti i giorni (lavoro, palestra, ecc ecc) e da cosa nasce cosa ecc ecc
> ...


Quoto, approvo e sottolineo la parte finale. 

:umile:


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per prima cosa : benvenuto
> 
> Credo che ci sia diversità almeno per me.
> Mi è capitato significa che non avevo in mente di tradire, non *ho cercato su internet o per strada *qualcuno con cui tradirti. Mi è capitato di conoscere una persona nella vita di tutti i giorni (lavoro, palestra, ecc ecc) e da cosa nasce cosa ecc ecc
> ...


:up:


----------



## T-REX (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per prima cosa : benvenuto
> 
> Credo che ci sia diversità almeno per me.
> Mi è capitato significa che non avevo in mente di tradire, non *ho cercato su internet o per strada *qualcuno con cui tradirti. Mi è capitato di conoscere una persona nella vita di tutti i giorni (lavoro, palestra, ecc ecc) e da cosa nasce cosa ecc ecc
> ...



Interessante, idee comuni!

Per il testo in rosso, non trovi che ci sia un limite sottile ed invisibile che ti faccia passare dal "capitato" a "cercato"? Mi spiego, tu non lo cerchi, ti capita l'occasione e ci finisci a letto, sei passato da uno stato all'altro.


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Gennaio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Ragazzi, va bene così!! Ho capito cosa intendeva Lothar e il modo in cui l'ha chiesto non mi disturba. Tornando alla domanda iniziale, che ne pensate?


Ma sai com'è, si pontifica sul fatto che troppo spesso non si va oltre il concetto di tradito/traditore,
poi appena entra un nuovo utente la prima cosa che si chiede è quella.

Che evidentemente è fondamentale per catalogare il nick.

Per il tuo quesito la penso come Farfalla.

Ti può capitare di incontrare una persona che ti piaccia (successo sabato scorso, per esempio)
Tutto quello che nasce da li in là, che sia dallo scambiarsi i numeri allo scoparci nella prima piazzola della prima autostrada è frutto di scelte.

My 2 cents, adesso devo cercare qualcos'altro sul t-rex


----------



## Lui (2 Gennaio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Sei _capitata/o_.
> 
> L'ho _cercata/o._
> 
> ...



sempre le stesse cazzate. ma che differenza vuoi che ci sia? 
a cioè tu vuoi dire che se è cercata è voluta, se è capitata non è colpa tua.



ma mi faccia il piacere.


----------



## T-REX (2 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma sai com'è, si pontifica sul fatto che troppo spesso non si va oltre il concetto di tradito/traditore,
> poi appena entra un nuovo utente la prima cosa che si chiede è quella.
> 
> Che evidentemente è fondamentale per catalogare il nick.
> ...


Mi raccomando, qualcosa di bello come l'altro!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## T-REX (2 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sempre le stesse cazzate. ma che differenza vuoi che ci sia?
> a cioè tu vuoi dire che se è cercata è voluta, se è capitata non è colpa tua.
> 
> 
> ...



Non intendevo quello. Comunque grazie del tuo contributo. Interessante anche questo.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Interessante, idee comuni!
> 
> Per il testo in rosso, non trovi che ci sia un limite sottile ed invisibile che ti faccia passare dal "capitato" a "cercato"? Mi spiego, tu non lo cerchi, ti capita l'occasione e ci finisci a letto, sei passato da uno stato all'altro.


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2013)

Sauro
si dice che
l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro
e la donna....lothariana no?

Per me è sempre stato un mix...
Del resto mi conosco...

Se ho certe cose per la testa
neanche passasse sharon stone
io mi attivo eh?

Se le questioni oggettive 
oberano il mio cervello...amen


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Sei _capitata/o_.
> 
> L'ho _cercata/o._
> 
> ...


la prima parvemi un'ipocrisia,la seconda parvemi una disperazione.


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> la prima parvemi un'ipocrisia,la seconda parvemi una disperazione.


...non male come punto di vista...


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Sei _capitata/o_.
> 
> L'ho _cercata/o._
> 
> ...



Se nasce una discussione su un qualsiasi argomento vuol dire che qualcosa è successo e qualcosa non va, così nascono le domande i quesiti e spesso le ramanzine raccontate, si diventa filosofi, romantici e via discorrendo. Nel nostro caso, quindi nel tradimento non esiste differenza, esiste il tradimento, stop. E fino a quando sei un ragazzino puoi anche raccontartela, nel momento in cui o per religione o per parola data o per qualsiasi altra cosa dove hai promesso a te stesso ed a chi ti sta accanto, o la fedeltà, o la sincerità o insomma quei motivi che adesso cerchi nei vari perchè e per come,  e se in più hai anche quell'età in cui non puoi permetterti la scusante della gioventù, esiste soltanto l'imbarazzo di essere ciò che hai fatto.


----------



## T-REX (2 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> la prima parvemi un'ipocrisia,la seconda parvemi una disperazione.


Ottima osservazione. Mi piace come risposta.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> la prima parvemi un'ipocrisia,la seconda parvemi una disperazione.


Sulla seconda sono d'accordissimo.....che tristezza!
Sulla prima è ipocrisia solo se dici mi è capitato di finirci a letto....


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sempre le stesse cazzate. ma che differenza vuoi che ci sia?
> a cioè tu vuoi dire che se è cercata è voluta, se è capitata non è colpa tua.
> 
> 
> ...


We we we non era mi *​facci il piacere!*


----------



## Lui (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se nasce una discussione su un qualsiasi argomento vuol dire che qualcosa è successo e qualcosa non va, così nascono le domande i quesiti e spesso le ramanzine raccontate, si diventa filosofi, romantici e via discorrendo. Nel nostro caso, quindi nel tradimento non esiste differenza, esiste il tradimento, stop. E fino a quando sei un ragazzino puoi anche raccontartela, nel momento in cui o per religione o per parola data o per qualsiasi altra cosa dove hai promesso a te stesso ed a chi ti sta accanto, o la fedeltà, o la sincerità o insomma quei motivi che adesso cerchi nei vari perchè e per come, e se in più hai anche quell'età in cui non puoi permetterti la scusante della gioventù, esiste soltanto l'imbarazzo di essere ciò che hai fatto.



continui a dire sempre le stesse cose che dico io; tu sei però più prolisso. 

comunque, vuoi smetterla di scopiazzare.


----------



## T-REX (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sulla seconda sono d'accordissimo.....che tristezza!
> Sulla prima è ipocrisia solo se dici *mi è capitato di finirci a letto*....



Ovvio che il fine fosse quello.


----------



## Lui (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> We we we non era mi *​facci il piacere!*


NO.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> continui a dire sempre le stesse cose che dico io; tu sei però più prolisso.
> 
> comunque, vuoi smetterla di scopiazzare.


Eh ma se ben noti quello che è evidente non viene considerato! quindi ammutolisciti, oppure filosofeggia e verrai quotato! :rotfl:


----------



## free (2 Gennaio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Sei _capitata/o_.
> 
> L'ho _cercata/o._
> 
> ...



la prima frase è rivolta all'amante

la seconda a se stessi


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Ovvio che il fine fosse quello.


Non è che vado a letto con tutti gli uomini che conosco o che mi capita di incontrare
L'uomo con cui ho tradito mio marito l'ho frequentato per molto tempo senza minimamente pensare che avremmo potuto finire a letto insieme
Ripeto tra mi è capitato di incontrare un uomo interessante e mi è capitato di finire a letto con un uomo interessante secondo me c'è una bella differenza e leggo ipocrisia solo nel secondo caso


----------



## Lui (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma se ben noti quello che è evidente non viene considerato! quindi ammutolisciti, oppure filosofeggia e verrai quotato! :rotfl:



furbacchione.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> NO.


Grida un'altra volta e ti faccio diventare il fratello gemello della befana!


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sulla seconda sono d'accordissimo.....che tristezza!
> Sulla prima è ipocrisia solo se dici mi è capitato di finirci a letto....


interpretando letteralmente la domanda,credo non vi sia altra risposta possibile


----------



## Lui (2 Gennaio 2013)

*trex*



T-REX ha detto:


> Sei _capitata/o_.
> 
> L'ho _cercata/o._
> 
> ...


sarebbe bello conoscere la tua idea in merito.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Gennaio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ho capito, devo cambiare nick. Mi avete massacrato. :infermo:



ma va..... è la prassi. 

welcome. Quando avrai voglia saremo lieti di ascoltare la tua storia.


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Gennaio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Sei _capitata/o_.
> 
> L'ho _cercata/o._
> 
> ...


Ciao T-REX!

Ducunt volentem fata, nolentem trahunt!
Un po' come a voler dire che le merde si pestano con piedi consapevoli o non si pestano affatto, oppure che le pesterai comunque sia, per quianto tu possa starci attento, oppure ancora che non devi camminare coi sandali dietro alla proprietaria sculettante di un terranova incontinente.
Cioè, non che serva a qualcosa, o sia del tutto inutile, ma certe cose sono davvero difficili da distinguere, e qualora qualche querulo qualcuno si mettesse davvero a far la cernita, i mucchi dell'uno e dell'altro tipo di cose, quelle che capitano e quelle che si cercano, sono così grossi e alti che franano rovinosamente l'uno sull'altro, finendo col rimischiarsi ancora e scatenando le frustrazioni del discernitore prima ancora che della padrona del terranova a corto di sacchettini.
A tal proposito conviene ricordarsi che i terranova sono molossoidi e quindi sbavano anche, il che li accomuna sensibilmente a coloro che cercano piuttosto che a coloro cui le cose capitano, non che io con questo voglia mai significare che chi cerca altre donne sia un cane e colui il quale le riceva eventualmente dalla fortuna abbia pestato una merda, ma non posso neppure negarlo.
Che poi cos'è davvero la fortuna?
Uno stato di grazia perenne che si svolge silenziosamente e si dipana in tutta l'esistenza o qualche certo momento di picco che, come una quaterna secca sulla ruota di Venezia, moltiplichi a dismisura i tre centesimi di euro che lì si erano puntati, ringranziando al contempo i nonni per via delle loro quattro date di morte?
Fortuna, per i latini, era solo la sorte, nè buona e nè cattiva in sè, perchè buona o cattiva, ma soprattutto cattiva, lo diventava poi, se era secunda oppure adversa, facendoti trovare cose che non cercavi o cercare cose che non troverai mai.
E lì sta tutta l'onestà!
E non intendo nel terranova, al quale va tutta la mia pucciosa carezzata di testolona, e neppure alla quaterna che viene in gondola, e magari venisse, ma nel non fingere di non aver mai cercato ciò che in cui si sbatte, solo per aver chiuso gli occhi ad un palmo da essa.
Come se al lotto potesse vincere anche ci non ha mai giocato o se non avessimo segretamente aggiunto due goccine di purga al pappone del terranova, il culo della pardona del quale avevamo bisogno di una scusa per poter avvicinare.
Non cambia niente, a meno che non si sia dei bravi imbonitori.
Di sè stessi.

E quando indossi i sandali usa maggiore attenzione!

Ciao!


----------



## Tebe (2 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Quoto, approvo e sottolineo la parte finale.
> 
> :umile:


quoto pure io


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao T-REX!
> 
> Ducunt volentem fata, nolentem trahunt!
> Un po' come a voler dire che le merde si pestano con piedi consapevoli o non si pestano affatto, oppure che le pesterai comunque sia, per quianto tu possa starci attento, oppure ancora che non devi camminare coi sandali dietro alla proprietaria sculettante di un terranova incontinente.
> ...


auahahahahaahahhaahahah a parte la risata non aggiungo altro. 

Quanti imbonitori che esistono aoh! ops ho aggiunto.


----------



## gas (2 Gennaio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Sei _capitata/o_.
> 
> L'ho _cercata/o._
> 
> ...


che tu sia il benvenuto :mrgreen:

credo che in questo genere di cose ti capiti di incontrare un'altra persona che ha delle differenze rispetto a quella persona con la quale condividi la quotidianità
differenze sulle quali tu hai già una sofferenza o un'insofferenza
situazioni in cui trovi in quella persona le cose che tu non hai o che tu non ricevi
sono carenze di vario tipo che ti fanno pensare
ti fanno pensare che allora esistono, ci sono
per cui non ti eri sbagliato, non era solo una tua idea o un tuo desiderio. Esistono, le puoi avere
e da quì inizi ad avere un'attrazione che probabilmente ti porteranno a tradire
sei fragile da questo punto di vista


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> che tu sia il benvenuto :mrgreen:
> 
> credo che in questo genere di cose ti capiti di incontrare un'altra persona che ha delle differenze rispetto a quella persona con la quale condividi la quotidianità
> differenze sulle quali tu hai già una sofferenza o un'insofferenza
> ...



Sono sicuro che la mia battuta non verrà capita, ma io sono Ultimo ed è normale che non sappia mai spiegarmi.

Chissà perchè quando una persona si butta dalla montagna, non c'è mai! ma proprio mai! nessuno che gli fa compagnia. Però sai caro gas quando tradisci non sei in te! non riesci a connettere! dai gas!! tu la incontri la donna, la conosci poi così tutto ad tratto hai le mutande calate e... spatabam!! anche lei le ha calate! wuauuu tutto accade per magia! siamo in un limbo dove non siamo noi! è successo! è capitato! ma non voluto.

Minchia ma nessuno si getta mai da una montagna! porca paletta come mai? 

In montagna c'è freddo e si sa il freddo ti sveglia ed il limbo sparisce.... in montagna però.


----------



## gas (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono sicuro che la mia battuta non verrà capita, ma io sono Ultimo ed è normale che non sappia mai spiegarmi.
> 
> Chissà perchè quando una persona si butta dalla montagna, non c'è mai! ma proprio mai! nessuno che gli fa compagnia. Però sai caro gas quando tradisci non sei in te! non riesci a connettere! dai gas!! tu la incontri la donna, la conosci poi così tutto ad tratto hai le mutande calate e... spatabam!! anche lei le ha calate! wuauuu tutto accade per magia! siamo in un limbo dove non siamo noi! è successo! è capitato*! ma non voluto.
> 
> ...


perchè non voluto?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono sicuro che la mia battuta non verrà capita, ma io sono Ultimo ed è normale che non sappia mai spiegarmi.
> 
> *Chissà perchè quando una persona si butta dalla montagna, non c'è mai! ma proprio mai! nessuno che gli fa compagnia. Però sai caro gas quando tradisci non sei in te! non riesci a connettere! dai gas!! tu la incontri la donna, la conosci poi così tutto ad tratto hai le mutande calate e... spatabam!! anche lei le ha calate! wuauuu tutto accade per magia! siamo in un limbo dove non siamo noi! è successo! è capitato! ma non voluto*.
> 
> ...


Ma io non ho letto questo nelle parole di Gas


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> perchè non voluto?


Ecco appunto.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> perchè non voluto?



Questa domanda la devi rivolgere a chi ha tradito ed è stato scoperto. Sai cosa ti dirà? ero in un limbo ma io amo mia moglie/marito. 

Caro gas nessun traditore si prende le responsabilità del proprio gesto, ognuno si trova le proprie scusanti "false" 
Perchè oltre ad essere un traditore non ha nemmeno la capacità di viversi la vita che è propria, ma la vive falsamente vivendo male e facendo vivere nella menzogna chi ti ha amato.


----------



## T-REX (2 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sarebbe bello conoscere la tua idea in merito.



Azz...mi assento per poco e siete già a pagina 6.:singleeye:

Non ho una mia idea in merito, dal quel punto di vista sono un pò confuso, solo riflessioni buttate lì ma simili alle vostre.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se nasce una discussione su un qualsiasi argomento vuol dire che qualcosa è successo e qualcosa non va, così nascono le domande i quesiti e spesso le ramanzine raccontate, si diventa filosofi, romantici e via discorrendo. Nel nostro caso, quindi nel tradimento non esiste differenza, esiste il tradimento, stop. E fino a quando sei un ragazzino puoi anche raccontartela, nel momento in cui o per religione o per parola data o per qualsiasi altra cosa dove hai promesso a te stesso ed a chi ti sta accanto, o la fedeltà, o la sincerità o insomma quei motivi che adesso cerchi nei vari perchè e per come,  e se in più hai anche quell'età in cui non puoi permetterti la scusante della gioventù, esiste soltanto l'imbarazzo di essere ciò che hai fatto.


ciop-ciop-ciop :rotfl:

l'hai fatto a fette


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questa domanda la devi rivolgere a chi ha tradito ed è stato scoperto. Sai cosa ti dirà? ero in un limbo ma io amo mia moglie/marito.
> 
> Caro gas nessun traditore si prende le responsabilità del proprio gesto, ognuno si trova le proprie scusanti "false"
> Perchè oltre ad essere un traditore non ha nemmeno la capacità di viversi la vita che è propria, ma la vive falsamente vivendo male e facendo vivere nella menzogna chi ti ha amato.


io non credo che potrei mai dire a mio marito che non l'ho voluto. Preferisco essere considerata una zoccola che una che non è in grado di intendere e di volere tanto da finire a letto con un uomo.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ciop-ciop-ciop :rotfl:
> 
> l'hai fatto a fette


 Spero di no, spero anche un'altra cosa però, che come te anche lui abbia letto e recepito. :mrgreen: Da quel che ho notato fino ad adesso non credo, ma io e lui ed adesso te siamo in tre. :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao T-REX!
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


Sei il mio idolo ... mi hai regalato una bella risata a inizio anno!


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> io non credo che potrei mai dire a mio marito che non l'ho voluto. Preferisco essere considerata una zoccola che una che non è in grado di intendere e di volere tanto da finire a letto con un uomo.




quoto:up:


----------



## T-REX (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> io non credo che potrei mai dire a mio marito che non l'ho voluto. Preferisco essere considerata una zoccola che una che non è in grado di intendere e di volere tanto da finire a letto con un uomo.


Quotone. :up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questa domanda la devi rivolgere a chi ha tradito ed è stato scoperto. Sai cosa ti dirà? ero in un limbo ma io amo mia moglie/marito.
> 
> Caro gas nessun traditore si prende le responsabilità del proprio gesto, ognuno si trova le proprie scusanti "false"
> Perchè oltre ad essere un traditore non ha nemmeno la capacità di viversi la vita che è propria, ma la vive falsamente vivendo male e facendo vivere nella menzogna chi ti ha amato.


Ne sei proprio sicuro?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questa domanda la devi rivolgere a chi ha tradito ed è stato scoperto. Sai cosa ti dirà? ero in un limbo ma io amo mia moglie/marito.
> 
> Caro gas nessun traditore si prende le responsabilità del proprio gesto, ognuno si trova le proprie scusanti "false"
> Perchè oltre ad essere un traditore non ha nemmeno la capacità di viversi la vita che è propria, ma la vive falsamente vivendo male e facendo vivere nella menzogna chi ti ha amato.


Siam Traditori
ma figli tuoiiii
Immacolataaaaa
prega per noiiiiiiiiiii:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> io non credo che potrei mai dire a mio marito che non l'ho voluto. Preferisco essere considerata una zoccola che una che non è in grado di intendere e di volere tanto da finire a letto con un uomo.



Guarda Farfalla, a parere mio non sei una zoccola, e nemmeno sei il termine giusto che io non conosco ( mi riferisco al fatto che hai tradito. diciamo che sei una traditrice, eliminiamo l'aggettivo zoccola) 

Ma farfalla tu hai tradito, e lasciando il forum per un'attimo e tutti i suoi filosofi  e tutte le sue escamotage, tu hai tradito, detto questo abbiamo detto tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda Farfalla, a parere mio non sei una zoccola, e nemmeno sei il termine giusto che io non conosco ( mi riferisco al fatto che hai tradito. diciamo che sei una traditrice, eliminiamo l'aggettivo zoccola)
> 
> Ma farfalla tu hai tradito, e lasciando il forum per un'attimo e tutti i suoi filosofi  e tutte le sue escamotage, tu hai tradito, detto questo abbiamo detto tutto.


Poi per me

Non è questione di intendere

o di volere

è di non essere capaci di resistere eh?

Insomma lei è lì che ti ronza intorno...
e....

ti viene uno sciopone dentro che....

La donna che mi è venuta accanto
Mi ha traviato
ed ecco che sono finito a letto con lei
No?

Mi ha sedotto e poi abbandonato...
Ma intanto ha abbondato la grazia
e per il peccato
c'è tempooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ne sei proprio sicuro?




Mica sono tutti come te.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda Farfalla, a parere mio non sei una zoccola, e nemmeno sei il termine giusto che io non conosco ( mi riferisco al fatto che hai tradito. diciamo che sei una traditrice, eliminiamo l'aggettivo zoccola)
> 
> Ma farfalla tu hai tradito, e lasciando il forum per un'attimo e tutti i suoi filosofi e tutte le sue escamotage, tu hai tradito, detto questo abbiamo detto tutto.


Inutile dire che non ho capito, se vuoi cortesemente spiegarmi


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Siam Traditori
> ma figli tuoiiii
> Immacolataaaaa
> prega per noiiiiiiiiiii:singleeye:



Contuzzo so bene che tu hai capito tutto quello che ho scritto fin ora, ed è per questo che ti rispondo con una semplice risata di cuore. :mrgreen:
:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi per me
> 
> Non è questione di intendere
> 
> ...


Ecco questo è quello che mai direi
Non mi ha traviato nessuno, perchè con queste dai la responsabilità ad altri di quello che hai fatto.
Esattamente come se non sei in grado di decidere tu.


----------



## gas (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda Farfalla, a parere mio non sei una zoccola, e nemmeno sei il termine giusto che io non conosco ( mi riferisco al fatto che hai tradito. diciamo che sei una traditrice, eliminiamo l'aggettivo zoccola)
> 
> Ma farfalla tu hai tradito, e lasciando il forum per un'attimo e tutti i suoi filosofi e tutte le sue escamotage,* tu hai tradito, detto questo abbiamo detto tutto.*


*


*Claudio
per te o è bianco o è nero vero? 

non mi trovi d'accordo


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Inutile dire che non ho capito, se vuoi cortesemente spiegarmi


Ti assicuro che non trovo altra maniera per spiegarti.

Forse c'è solo un modo per cercare di farmi capire, perchè so che non riesco ad essere chiaro io. Guarda il dolore di chi è stato tradito, guarda le parole scritte che hai letto fino ad ora, ecco prova a capire cosa succede dentro queste persone. Ora che hai creduto di capire, non hai capito nulla lo stesso, ecco che vuol dire la parola tradimento, è peggio di condannare la persona che più ti ha amato al mondo all'inferno perenne. 


Certi errori non sono ammissibili. Mai. E se non vuoi errare per te stesso che stai tradendo, fallo per chi ha consegnato la sua vita nelle tue mani. 

Non è a te diretto il discorso parlo in generale.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> [/B]Claudio
> per te o è bianco o è nero vero?
> 
> non mi trovi d'accordo


me la spieghi visto che io sarò traditrice ma sono lenta di comprendonio?


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> [/B]Claudio
> per te o è bianco o è nero vero?
> 
> non mi trovi d'accordo



Basta sapere che sto ancora con mia moglie e noterai che vedo anche l'arcobaleno.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che non trovo altra maniera per spiegarti.
> 
> Forse c'è solo un modo per cercare di farmi capire, perchè so che non riesco ad essere chiaro io. Guarda il dolore di chi è stato tradito, guarda le parole scritte che hai letto fino ad ora, ecco prova a capire cosa succede dentro queste persone. Ora che hai creduto di capire, non hai capito nulla lo stesso, ecco che vuol dire la parola tradimento, è peggio di condannare la persona che più ti ha amato al mondo all'inferno perenne.
> 
> ...


Ma su questo siamo d'accordo. cosa c'entra con il fatto che un traditore se beccato dice che gli è capitato ma non l'ha voluto?
Stiamo facendo due discorsi diversi.
Se poi pensi che il dire che mi è capitato serva ad indorare la pillola al traditore. bè direi che se già ho preso per il culo mio marito tradendolo eviterei di farlo passare per cretino inventando scuse assurde.
Almeno questo credo che glielo dovrei......


----------



## Lui (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questa domanda la devi rivolgere a chi ha tradito ed è stato scoperto. Sai cosa ti dirà? *ero in un limbo ma io amo mia moglie/marito.
> *
> Caro gas nessun traditore si prende le responsabilità del proprio gesto, ognuno si trova le proprie scusanti "false"
> Perchè oltre ad essere un traditore non ha nemmeno la capacità di viversi la vita che è propria, ma la vive falsamente vivendo male e facendo vivere nella menzogna chi ti ha amato.


non ti è mai capitato per strada di girarti per guardare due belle natiche e pensare " aquesta un colpetto lo darei"

un "colpetto" se è solo un colpetto non vuol dire non amare la moglie. l'hai tradita, ma non per questo non la ami. amore non è solamente fedeltà sessuale è *di più *(abbrevio altrimenti dovrei scrivere un'infinità di cose).

sul resto siamo d'accordo.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Basta sapere che sto ancora con mia moglie e noterai che vedo anche l'arcobaleno.


e lei sta ancora con te, visto che anche tu l'hai tradita (ma lei non lo sa)
Non capisco perchè ti poni sempre come il tradito quando anche tu hai fatto ne più ne meno quello che ha fatto lei


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non ti è mai capitato per strada di girarti per guardare due belle natiche e pensare " aquesta un colpetto lo darei"
> 
> un "colpetto" se è solo un colpetto non vuol dire non amare la moglie. l'hai tradita, ma non per questo non la ami. amore non è solamente fedeltà sessuale è *di più *(abbrevio altrimenti dovrei scrivere un'infinità di cose).
> 
> sul resto siamo d'accordo.


A dirti tutta la verità mi è capitato anche di peggio, molto peggio, ma fa parte di un mio percorso di vita. Ed il mio percorso di vita mi ha portato a poterti scrivere che io ho resistito e non ad una tentazione ma a molte, quindi il colpetto lo danno altri non io.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non ti è mai capitato per strada di girarti per guardare due belle natiche e pensare " aquesta un colpetto lo darei"
> 
> un "colpetto" se è solo un colpetto non vuol dire non amare la moglie. l'hai tradita, ma non per questo non la ami. amore non è solamente fedeltà sessuale è *di più *(abbrevio altrimenti dovrei scrivere un'infinità di cose).
> 
> sul resto siamo d'accordo.


mitico!!!!solo che se l'avessi scritto io..........


----------



## Lui (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e lei sta ancora con te, visto che anche tu l'hai tradita (ma lei non lo sa)
> Non capisco perchè ti poni sempre come il tradito quando anche tu hai fatto ne più ne meno quello che ha fatto lei


perchè il dolore del tradito è maggiore del piacere del traditore.


----------



## Lui (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e lei sta ancora con te, visto che anche tu l'hai tradita (ma lei non lo sa)
> Non capisco perchè ti poni sempre come il tradito quando anche tu hai fatto ne più ne meno quello che ha fatto lei





Ultimo ha detto:


> A dirti tutta la verità mi è capitato anche di peggio, molto peggio, ma fa parte di un mio percorso di vita. Ed il mio percorso di vita mi ha portato a poterti scrivere che io ho resistito e non ad una tentazione ma a molte, *quindi il colpetto lo danno altri non io.*




?


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e lei sta ancora con te, visto che anche tu l'hai tradita (ma lei non lo sa)
> Non capisco perchè ti poni sempre come il tradito quando anche tu hai fatto ne più ne meno quello che ha fatto lei



farafalla nelle spalle di mia moglie sta anche la colpa di avermi fatto tradire.

Nel passato ho avuto possibilità di tradire ma mai tradito mai.

Dopo essere stato tradito il mio mondo è crollato, e nel mio percorso ho tradito ( ma sono solo scusanti, questo lo so.) ciò non di meno quello che è il mio passato ed il mio presente sono stati fortemente condizionati dall'amore immenso a cui credevo e che davo con tutto me stesso. 
E se sembra che talvolta io punti il dito, non è così farfalla. Infatti non scrivo mai chiaramente quello che dovrei, per rispetto a te agli altri, ed alla consapevolezza che visto che ci piace filosofeggiare, non saremmo reali, e la polemica si alzerebbe fino all'universo tutto. 

E tutto questo nella ricerca di uno sfogo e la ricerca di un qualcosa che ci faccia stare meglio. Spesso la falsità che ci più ci piace e che cerchiamo in risposte di chi se la racconta.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco questo è quello che mai direi
> Non mi ha traviato nessuno, perchè con queste dai la responsabilità ad altri di quello che hai fatto.
> Esattamente come se non sei in grado di decidere tu.


Ma infatti chiedi a Ultimo...
E' sempre la donna che decide 
se darla o meno no?

Magari tutte le donne ragionassero come 
la precedenza

nel dubbio

darla sempre no?

Io te la chiesi
ma tu non me la dasti.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> perchè il dolore del tradito è maggiore del piacere del traditore.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
E vorrei vedere io lei...
Se scoprisse che suo marito la tradisse...
Allora si è che ne sentiremmo delle belle qui dentro...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *farafalla nelle spalle di mia moglie sta anche la colpa di avermi fatto tradire.
> 
> *Nel passato ho avuto possibilità di tradire ma mai tradito mai.
> 
> ...



Il grassetto è esattamente quello di cui accusi i traditori.
anche tu non hai tradito perchè hai voluto ma per colpa di tua moglie.........Mah
Ecco in cosa siamo diversi io e te
anch'io potrei dirti che ho tradito perchè mio marito non ha rapporti con me, in parte è vero, ma la colpa non è sua. Potrei anche andarmene e invece per mille motivazioni giuste o sbagliate resto. di conseguenza la colpa di quello che faccio è esclusivamente mia.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ?



Ti racconto in breve e molto velocemente, ho avuto più volte nella mia vita modo di tradire, e questo è successo prima che mia moglie mi tradisse.

Mai guardato altre donne con la voglia di scoparmela, pensare che siano belle, con un bel seno un bel culo si.

E pensare di scoparmele anche, ma questo quando ero un ragazzino, conosciuta mia moglie la mia mente era soltanto per lei, solo ed esclusivamente per lei. 

L'amore lui, questo è amore, o perlomeno questo sono io, è qualcosa che per me identifica l'amore e donarsi senza nemmeno pensarci, a chi ami.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> farafalla nelle spalle di mia moglie sta anche la colpa di avermi fatto tradire.
> 
> Nel passato ho avuto possibilità di tradire ma mai tradito mai.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:
Grande amico mio...
Della serie quando la stalla è aperta i buoi scappano...
Ma ricorda che secondo me

tu sei ancora con tua moglie

perchè lei ha avuto le palle di confidarti la sua malefatta...

E questo coraggio
I traditori, in genere, 

non ce l'hanno...

Poi tu hai fatto un tradimento riabilitativo...

Che secondo me tua moglie
essendo donna...

Ha intuito

e non v'è bisogno che tu lo denunci...

Perchè faresti ai suoi occhi la figura del cretino...

E se le nostre mogli arrivano a perdere il rispetto per noi mariti

SIam perduti.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti chiedi a Ultimo...
> E' sempre la donna che decide
> se darla o meno no?
> 
> ...


Quindi se io la voglio dare a un uomo e lui la prende la colpa è mia?
Pieno di uomini rincoglioniti sto mondo. sempre più perplessa...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il grassetto è esattamente quello di cui accusi i traditori.
> anche tu non hai tradito perchè hai voluto ma per colpa di tua moglie.........Mah
> Ecco in cosa siamo diversi io e te
> anch'io potrei dirti che ho tradito perchè mio marito non ha rapporti con me, in parte è vero, ma la colpa non è sua. Potrei anche andarmene e invece per mille motivazioni giuste o sbagliate resto. di conseguenza la colpa di quello che faccio è esclusivamente mia.


Quando si è rotto qualcosa
Inutile discutere di chi è la colpa.
Perchè essa non si aggiusta.
Resta rotta.

Si possono solo raccogliere i cocci.

Esempio io boccio con l'auto 
Non è che chiamandomi al torto l'auto di quell'altro si ripari eh?

Il danno è fatto.

C'è solo da prenderne atto.


----------



## Tebe (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se io la voglio dare a un uomo e lui la prende la colpa è mia?
> Pieno di uomini rincoglioniti sto mondo. sempre più perplessa...


......io sto capendo qualcosa, poco, del discorso, solo dalle tue risposte:unhappy:

Quoto tutto ciò che hai scritto.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se io la voglio dare a un uomo e lui la prende la colpa è mia?
> Pieno di uomini rincoglioniti sto mondo. sempre più perplessa...


Non è così semplice...
Tu prova a volerla dare 
ad un uomo

a cui 

tu non piaci...

E siccome noi uomini siamo cavalieri...
Diciamo...

VOrrei tanto ma non si può sono sposato...

Per non dire ad una donna

Non mi piaci.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è così semplice...
> Tu prova a volerla dare
> ad un uomo
> 
> ...



Ok quindi se la do a un uomo a cui piaccio, ed è sposato, se lui la prende la colpa è mia?
Idem come sopra


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ......io sto capendo qualcosa, poco, del discorso, solo dalle tue risposte:unhappy:
> 
> Quoto tutto ciò che hai scritto.


Grazie


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *farafalla nelle spalle di mia moglie sta anche la colpa di avermi fatto tradire.
> 
> *Nel passato ho avuto possibilità di tradire ma mai tradito mai.
> 
> ...


è però è facile scaricarsi la coscienza cosi sai!
tu hai tradito perchè hai voluto tradire non per colpa di tua moglie... 




farfalla ha detto:


> Il grassetto è esattamente quello di cui accusi i traditori.
> anche tu non hai tradito perchè hai voluto ma per colpa di tua moglie.........Mah
> Ecco in cosa siamo diversi io e te
> anch'io potrei dirti che ho tradito perchè mio marito non ha rapporti con me, in parte è vero, ma la colpa non è sua. Potrei anche andarmene e invece per mille motivazioni giuste o sbagliate resto. di conseguenza la colpa di quello che faccio è esclusivamente mia.



quoto



farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se io la voglio dare a un uomo e lui la prende la colpa è mia?
> Pieno di uomini rincoglioniti sto mondo. sempre più perplessa...


ri-quoto



Tebe ha detto:


> ......io sto capendo qualcosa, poco, del discorso, solo dalle tue risposte:unhappy:
> 
> Quoto tutto ciò che hai scritto.


quoto pure te..a prescindere.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il grassetto è esattamente quello di cui accusi i traditori.
> anche tu non hai tradito perchè hai voluto ma per colpa di tua moglie.........Mah
> Ecco in cosa siamo diversi io e te
> anch'io potrei dirti che ho tradito perchè mio marito non ha rapporti con me, in parte è vero, ma la colpa non è sua. Potrei anche andarmene e invece per mille motivazioni giuste o sbagliate resto. di conseguenza la colpa di quello che faccio è esclusivamente mia.


Io non capisco una cosa farfalla, noi due chissà perchè siamo sempre in contrasto, è come se tu quando mi vedi scrivere ti senta attaccata, questo è successo più volte nel tempo, e più volte nel tempo ho cercato sempre di evitare degli "scontri" . Quello che tu scrivi a me farfalla potrei ritorcerlo a te, cosa che non ho mai fatto, mentre tu puntualmente lo fai con me. 

Ora se io conosco me stesso quello che c'è nel mio passato nel tradimento di mia moglie e nel mio tradimento, ed in tutto questo ho le mie ragioni che non ho mai scritto ed al momento non ne ho nemmeno voglia, mi spieghi perchè stiamo sempre a non capirci a a cercare di rinfacciarci qualcosa? che poi ti ripeto io non mi riferisco mai al tuo tradimento, ho soltanto scritto che la parola tradimento è tutto un dire, la parola tradimento ha dietro tanto di quel dolore che mai potrà essere capito se non lo si subisce e non ha scusanti.


----------



## Lui (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E pensare di scoparmele anche, ma questo quando ero un ragazzino, *conosciuta mia moglie la mia mente era soltanto per lei, solo ed esclusivamente per lei.
> 
> *QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non capisco una cosa farfalla, noi due chissà perchè siamo sempre in contrasto, è come se tu quando mi vedi scrivere ti senta attaccata, questo è successo più volte nel tempo, e più volte nel tempo ho cercato sempre di evitare degli "scontri" . Quello che tu scrivi a me farfalla potrei ritorcerlo a te, cosa che non ho mai fatto, mentre tu puntualmente lo fai con me.
> 
> Ora se io conosco me stesso quello che c'è nel mio passato nel tradimento di mia moglie e nel mio tradimento, ed in tutto questo ho le mie ragioni che non ho mai scritto ed al momento non ne ho nemmeno voglia, mi spieghi perchè stiamo sempre a non capirci a a cercare di rinfacciarci qualcosa? che poi ti ripeto io non mi riferisco mai al tuo tradimento, ho soltanto scritto che la parola tradimento è tutto un dire, la parola tradimento ha dietro tanto di quel dolore che mai potrà essere capito se non lo si subisce e non ha scusanti.


Sinceramente non mi sento minimamente attaccata da te. mi spiace se ti do questa impressione. Stiamo scambiandoci dei pareri e siamo in contrasto, non mi sembra sia un problema. Io dico la mia e tu la tua.
Trovo delle incongruenze nel tuo modo di vedere le cose e te lo faccio notare. Nessun problema se lo fai anche tu con me. Anzi magari un altro punto di vista mi può aiutare.


----------



## Lui (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok quindi se la do a un uomo a cui piaccio, ed è sposato, se lui la prende *la colpa è mia?
> *Idem come sopra


non penso proprio.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è però è facile scaricarsi la coscienza cosi sai!
> tu hai tradito perchè hai voluto tradire non per colpa di tua moglie...
> 
> 
> ...



Simy io non sto scaricando assolutamente nulla. Anzi io mi sono distrutto dentro tradendo, ed ancora mi sto distruggendo, i miei percorsi di vita adesso sono basati su quello che ho costruito assieme a mia moglie, e quindi all'amore che avevo ed al suo tradimento.

Io simy non ho nulla da rimproverarmi se non soltanto una cosa, quella di non voler lasciare la persona che ho amato nel vero senso della parola " o di quello che io pensavo fosse amore ed amare, e di non avere la forza di lasciare due bambini senza un padre, ora se tu o farfalla mi accusate di vigliaccheria perchè io non ho il coraggio di lasciare i miei figli e la persona che sono sicuro mi ami, io accetto questo, ma non accusatemi di altro, perchè io soltanto conosco la mia storia per intero ed io soltanto conosco quelli che erano i valori a cui credevo ed a cui davo fede.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E pensare di scoparmele anche, ma questo quando ero un ragazzino, *conosciuta mia moglie la mia mente era soltanto per lei, solo ed esclusivamente per lei.
> ...


----------



## Lui (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Simy io non sto scaricando assolutamente nulla. Anzi io mi sono distrutto dentro tradendo, ed ancora mi sto distruggendo, i miei percorsi di vita adesso sono basati su quello che ho costruito assieme a mia moglie, e quindi all'amore che avevo ed al suo tradimento.
> 
> Io simy non ho nulla da rimproverarmi se non soltanto una cosa, quella di non voler lasciare la persona che ho amato nel vero senso della parola " o di quello che io pensavo fosse amore ed amare, e di non avere la forza di lasciare due bambini senza un padre, ora se tu o farfalla mi accusate di vigliaccheria perchè io non ho il coraggio di lasciare i miei figli e la persona che sono sicuro mi ami, io accetto questo, ma non accusatemi di altro, perchè io soltanto conosco la mia storia per intero ed io soltanto conosco quelli che erano i valori a cui credevo ed a cui davo fede.



claudio, penso che qui nessuno ti accusi di nulla, stiamo discutendo di storie di vita, è solo che c'è chi la vede bianca chi nera chi con i colori dell'arcobaleno.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Simy io non sto scaricando assolutamente nulla. Anzi io mi sono distrutto dentro tradendo, ed ancora mi sto distruggendo, i miei percorsi di vita adesso sono basati su quello che ho costruito assieme a mia moglie, e quindi all'amore che avevo ed al suo tradimento.
> 
> Io simy non ho nulla da rimproverarmi se non soltanto una cosa, quella di non voler lasciare la persona che ho amato nel vero senso della parola " o di quello che io pensavo fosse amore ed amare, e di non avere la forza di lasciare due bambini senza un padre, ora* se tu o farfalla mi accusate di vigliaccheria perchè io non ho il coraggio di lasciare i miei figli e la persona che sono sicuro mi ami*, io accetto questo, ma non accusatemi di altro, perchè io soltanto conosco la mia storia per intero ed io soltanto conosco quelli che erano i valori a cui credevo ed a cui davo fede.


Ma stai scherzando?
Ma io non mi permetterei mai di accusarti di vigliaccheria. 
Ma dove lo hai letto?
Stiamo parlando del tradimento, del mio, del tuo, di quello di tua moglie o del tradimento in generale. Sulle motivazione che spingono te o me o chiunque altro a restare con il proprio coniuge io non metto becco
E sinceramente se c'è uno di noi del quale non ho mai pensato che dovrebbe separarsi quello sei tu. Io non metto e mai l'ho fatto in dubbio l'amore che tu provi per tua moglie ne tantomeno quello che lei prova per te.


----------



## Lui (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo;1052681
Si hai ragione ha detto:
			
		

> :up:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> claudio, penso che qui nessuno ti accusi di nulla, stiamo discutendo di storie di vita, è solo che c'è chi la vede bianca chi nera chi con i colori dell'arcobaleno.



Quoto e approvo


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sinceramente non mi sento minimamente attaccata da te. mi spiace se ti do questa impressione. Stiamo scambiandoci dei pareri e siamo in contrasto, non mi sembra sia un problema. Io dico la mia e tu la tua.
> Trovo delle incongruenze nel tuo modo di vedere le cose e te lo faccio notare. Nessun problema se lo fai anche tu con me. Anzi magari un altro punto di vista mi può aiutare.



Ceto che mi sento attaccato farfalla, perchè ogni volta tu mi scrivi la stessa cosa. Quando invece nel mio passato c'è altro farfalla, tu conosci parte di me, conosci quello che scrivo e giustamente e spesso scrivi che ho tradito. Ma ti ripeto dietro me c'è altro che mi porta a scrivere in questa maniera, ma sono consapevole che la maniera in cui scrivo porta a farti rispondere per come hai scritto. 

Per come ho scritto a lui, qualche volta scrivo qualcosa che faccia capire un po di più quello che scrivo ed il perchè di come lo scrivo.


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Simy io non sto scaricando assolutamente nulla. Anzi io mi sono distrutto dentro tradendo, ed ancora mi sto distruggendo, i miei percorsi di vita adesso sono basati su quello che ho costruito assieme a mia moglie, e quindi all'amore che avevo ed al suo tradimento.
> 
> Io simy non ho nulla da rimproverarmi se non soltanto una cosa, quella di non voler lasciare la persona che ho amato nel vero senso della parola " o di quello che io pensavo fosse amore ed amare, e di non avere la forza di lasciare due bambini senza un padre, ora se tu o farfalla mi accusate di vigliaccheria perchè io non ho il coraggio di lasciare i miei figli e la persona che sono sicuro mi ami, io accetto questo, ma non accusatemi di altro, perchè io soltanto conosco la mia storia per intero ed io soltanto conosco quelli che erano i valori a cui credevo ed a cui davo fede.



Frena! non hai capito! 
nessuno ti sta accusando di vigliaccheria e nessuno ti sta dicendo che devi lasciare tua moglie

quello che ti abbiamo fatto notare è che non puoi dire che hai tradito per colpa di tua moglie! perchè mio caro, se una cosa non vuoi farla non la fai...

guarda che anche io ne ho passate tante...prova a chiedere ad Oscuro cosa mi ha fatto il mio ex, anche io avrei potuto tradire e dire "è stata colpa sua se l'ho fatto"... ma finchè sono rimasta in quella casa, anche quando ormai di recuperabile non c'era più nulla, ho sempre detto di no. e se avessi deciso di "cedere" la scelta e le eventuali colpe sarebbero state solo le mie.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Simy io non sto scaricando assolutamente nulla. Anzi io mi sono distrutto dentro tradendo, ed ancora mi sto distruggendo, i miei percorsi di vita adesso sono basati su quello che ho costruito assieme a mia moglie, e quindi all'amore che avevo ed al suo tradimento.
> 
> Io simy non ho nulla da rimproverarmi se non soltanto una cosa, quella di non voler lasciare la persona che ho amato nel vero senso della parola " o di quello che io pensavo fosse amore ed amare, e di non avere la forza di lasciare due bambini senza un padre, ora se tu o farfalla mi accusate di vigliaccheria perchè io non ho il coraggio di lasciare i miei figli e la persona che sono sicuro mi ami, io accetto questo, ma non accusatemi di altro, perchè io soltanto conosco la mia storia per intero ed io soltanto conosco quelli che erano i valori a cui credevo ed a cui davo fede.


no amico ioro dicono che avresti anche potuto non tradire.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando?
> Ma io non mi permetterei mai di accusarti di vigliaccheria.
> Ma dove lo hai letto?
> Stiamo parlando del tradimento, del mio, del tuo, di quello di tua moglie o del tradimento in generale. Sulle motivazione che spingono te o me o chiunque altro a restare con il proprio coniuge io non metto becco
> E sinceramente se c'è uno di noi del quale non ho mai pensato che dovrebbe separarsi quello sei tu. Io non metto e mai l'ho fatto in dubbio l'amore che tu provi per tua moglie ne tantomeno quello che lei prova per te.


No farfalla diamo a cesare quello che è di cesare, io sono un vigliacco, perchè per motivi che ho dentro non prendo la giusta decisione e sacrifico la mia vita per i miei figli e per chi credo mi ami, ma la vita mia è soltanto mia, e quindi la decisione giusta sarebbe quella di rendergli onore e non viverla nel modo in cui ho deciso di sacrificarla.

Ecco uno dei motivi che mi fanno odiare il tradimento, perchè tutti i traditori devono sapere che anche se si rimane in coppia, nella persona tradita la vita non sarà mai uguale o migliore di prima, perchè la persona al mondo a cui hai dato te stesso dovrebbe se ti ama, lasciarti vivere la tua vita senza vedere il viso di chi ti ricorda il male, e questo tutti i giorni.


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no amico ioro dicono che avresti anche potuto non tradire.


Grazie Lothar...


----------



## Daniele (2 Gennaio 2013)

Io lo capisco Ultimo, cazzo se lo capisco. Nel dolore del tradimento ho inziato a bere...io che bevevo poco e solo in compagni, ho inziato a bere sempre di più e di più ed oltre...ed ho inziato a correre in auto, correre davvero. Perchè? Perchè non mi interessava più di nulla, tanto ero morto dentro e l'unica cosa che volevo era non pensare a quello che mi aveva fatto male.

Io ora soffro per quello che mi sono fatto, non crediate, soffro da morire per il male che mi sono portato addosso (tentativo di suicidio compreso), ma sappiate che nulla sarebbe successo se io non fossi stato tradito, o meglio se non fossi stato tradiuto, usato e poi finito l'uso smollato in condizioni pietose (tanto i danni erano i miei). Bastava una telefonata ogni tanto, bastava poco, bastava anche solo accettare le mie parole irose chiedendo scusa, che tutto sarebbe finito pian piano ed avrei ripreso a vivere. Da allora nulla è più come prima in me, ho dei danni che non si sistemano per nulla e l'unica cosa che posso fare con la parte rimanente di me (l'ombra di me che mi fa vivere) arrancare nella vita.

Capisco Ultimo, perchè quando ho scoperto il tradimento ero uscito di senno...e non ero più io, come se fossi addormentato dentro di me, ma conoscio di quello che succedeva (è orribile).

Serena ha la colpa di avermi fatto vivere questo, una esperienza che dopo l'assassinio di mio padre e il successivo abbandono della mia persona da tutti i famigliari avrei gradito non vivere.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No farfalla diamo a cesare quello che è di cesare, io sono un vigliacco, perchè per motivi che ho dentro non prendo la giusta decisione e sacrifico la mia vita per i miei figli e per chi credo mi ami, ma la vita mia è soltanto mia, e quindi la decisione giusta sarebbe quella di rendergli onore e non viverla nel modo in cui ho deciso di sacrificarla.
> 
> *Ecco uno dei motivi che mi fanno odiare il tradimento, perchè tutti i traditori devono sapere che anche se si rimane in coppia, nella persona tradita la vita non sarà mai uguale o migliore di prima, perchè la persona al mondo a cui hai dato te stesso dovrebbe se ti ama, lasciarti vivere la tua vita senza vedere il viso di chi ti ricorda il male, e questo tutti i giorni*.




sul ross: lo dici tu, io non lo credo
Sul grassetto: Scusa puoi anche non rispondere, perchè davvero non voglio infierire
Perchè se pensi questo del tradimento hai deciso comunque di tradire? 
Io capisco di più simy che dice, proprio perchè so quel che ho passato e perchè ho voluto restare coerente con quella che sono, non ho tradito.

Ultimo per come la vedo io, tu ami tua moglie, e il fatto che la ami così tanto nonostante ti abbia tradito (per altro un tradimento di una volta e subito confessato) un pochino ti fa incazzare.
Hai voluto renderle pan per focaccia tradendola, ma proprio perchè sai che hai fatto una minchiata che non ti ha minimamente risollevato non giel'hai detto
Se tu non l'amassi, avresti confessato subito tutto e avresti preso l'occasione per andartene.


----------



## Daniele (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco uno dei motivi che mi fanno odiare il tradimento, perchè tutti i traditori devono sapere che anche se si rimane in coppia, nella persona tradita la vita non sarà mai uguale o migliore di prima, perchè la persona al mondo a cui hai dato te stesso dovrebbe se ti ama, lasciarti vivere la tua vita senza vedere il viso di chi ti ricorda il male, e questo tutti i giorni.


Questo l'ho capito io e fa tanto male, fidati, fa tanto male e ti capisco.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Grazie Lothar...


di niente bellezza..pero'illuminami..e come dice Farfalla???cioe'che lui ha tradito come ritorsione,senza pero'dirlo alla moglie..mentre lei l'ha confessato????


----------



## Tebe (2 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> di niente bellezza..pero'illuminami..e come dice Farfalla???cioe'che lui ha tradito come ritorsione,senza pero'dirlo alla moglie..mentre lei l'ha confessato????


esatto.


----------



## Annuccia (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per prima cosa : benvenuto
> 
> Credo che ci sia diversità almeno per me.
> Mi è capitato significa che non avevo in mente di tradire, non *ho cercato su internet o per strada *qualcuno con cui tradirti. Mi è capitato di conoscere una persona nella vita di tutti i giorni (lavoro, palestra, ecc ecc) e da cosa nasce cosa ecc ecc
> ...



Quoto...
auguri farfy....


----------



## Annuccia (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No farfalla diamo a cesare quello che è di cesare, io sono un vigliacco, perchè per motivi che ho dentro non prendo la giusta decisione e sacrifico la mia vita per i miei figli e per chi credo mi ami, ma la vita mia è soltanto mia, e quindi la decisione giusta sarebbe quella di rendergli onore e non viverla nel modo in cui ho deciso di sacrificarla.
> 
> Ecco uno dei motivi che mi fanno odiare il tradimento, perchè tutti i traditori devono sapere che anche se si rimane in coppia, *nella persona tradita la vita non sarà mai uguale o migliore di prima, perchè la persona al mondo a cui hai dato te stesso dovrebbe se ti ama, lasciarti vivere la tua vita senza vedere il viso di chi ti ricorda il male, e questo tutti i giorni.*


*
*

si soffre, si piange..lo so...
ma se la vita non è più quella di prima è perchè lo vuoi tu, perchè una persona ti tradisce ma continua ad amarti, spera che tu possa perdonarla e superare insieme la cosa...ma se tu non sei con lei in questo intento non accadrà mai...


bada
non è un attacco
è un augurio...
sorvola ultimo,supera...è giunto il tempo no?
altrimenti o resti piangendo, o te ne vai


vado a fare le frittelle di mele di tebe....


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> di niente bellezza..pero'illuminami..e come dice Farfalla???cioe'che lui ha tradito come ritorsione,senza pero'dirlo alla moglie..mentre lei l'ha confessato????


Lothar io capisco che ti diverti a punzecchiarmi e va benissimo. Ma tesoro bello leggi quello che scrivo dall'inizio alla fine prima di commentare perché altrimenti é inutile....
Non ho detto che lui doveva farlo ho detto che non l'ha fatto e secondo me ha fatto anche bene perchè ama sua moglie e voleva salvarlo il suo matrimonio...
Stai bene!!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> esatto.


Tebe, esatto che?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sauro
> si dice che
> l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro
> e la donna....lothariana no?
> ...


Chissà Sharon come rimarrebbe delusa :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lothar io capisco che ti diverti a punzecchiarmi e va benissimo. Ma tesoro bello leggi quello che scrivo dall'inizio alla fine prima di commentare perché altrimenti é inutile....
> Non ho detto che lui doveva farlo ho detto che non l'ha fatto e secondo me ha fatto anche bene perchè ama sua moglie e voleva salvarlo il suo matrimonio...
> Stai bene!!


..Farfy ma sei invornita??punzecchiare??una volta che parlo sul serio....poi la prova la da Tebe..che scrive esatto..era l'unica risposta.Io chiedevo lumi e stop..tu sei fissata che io l'abbia con te.
E non e'cosi'..assolutamente.Charito???
pace e amore..


----------



## Annuccia (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lothar io capisco che ti diverti a punzecchiarmi e va benissimo. Ma tesoro bello leggi quello che scrivo dall'inizio alla fine prima di commentare perché altrimenti é inutile....
> Non ho detto che lui doveva farlo ho detto che non l'ha fatto e secondo me ha fatto anche bene perchè ama sua moglie e voleva salvarlo il suo matrimonio...
> Stai bene!!


farfy non credo che STAVOLTA lothar abbia voluto punzecchiare te...

anzi non voleva prorpio pngere nessuno


che ci vuoi fare lothy...non siamo abituati a leggerti serio


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No farfalla diamo a cesare quello che è di cesare, io sono un vigliacco, perchè per motivi che ho dentro non prendo la giusta decisione e *sacrifico la mia vita per i miei figli *e per chi credo mi ami, ma la vita mia è soltanto mia, e quindi la decisione giusta sarebbe quella di rendergli onore e non viverla nel modo in cui ho deciso di sacrificarla.
> 
> Ecco uno dei motivi che mi fanno odiare il tradimento, perchè tutti i traditori devono sapere che anche se si rimane in coppia, nella persona tradita la vita non sarà mai uguale o migliore di prima, perchè la persona al mondo a cui hai dato te stesso dovrebbe se ti ama, lasciarti vivere la tua vita senza vedere il viso di chi ti ricorda il male, e questo tutti i giorni.


Pensare davvero una cosa del genere inficia qualunque rapporto, anche se non lo dici.
Pensaci.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io lo capisco Ultimo, cazzo se lo capisco. Nel dolore del tradimento ho inziato a bere...io che bevevo poco e solo in compagni, ho inziato a bere sempre di più e di più ed oltre...ed ho inziato a correre in auto, correre davvero. Perchè? Perchè non mi interessava più di nulla, tanto ero morto dentro e l'unica cosa che volevo era non pensare a quello che mi aveva fatto male.
> 
> Io ora soffro per quello che mi sono fatto, non crediate, soffro da morire per il male che mi sono portato addosso (tentativo di suicidio compreso), ma sappiate che nulla sarebbe successo se io non fossi stato tradito, o meglio se non fossi stato tradiuto, usato e poi finito l'uso smollato in condizioni pietose (tanto i danni erano i miei). Bastava una telefonata ogni tanto, bastava poco, bastava anche solo accettare le mie parole irose chiedendo scusa, che tutto sarebbe finito pian piano ed avrei ripreso a vivere. Da allora nulla è più come prima in me, ho dei danni che non si sistemano per nulla e l'unica cosa che posso fare con la parte rimanente di me (l'ombra di me che mi fa vivere) arrancare nella vita.
> 
> ...


Dunque vediamo se ho capito.
Se uno tradisce è responsabile di quello che fa e del dolore che causa.
Se il tradito tradisce è colpa del primo tradimento.
Se uno (tradito) si ubriaca o guida in modo pericoloso e rischia di causare una strage è sempre colpa di chi ha tradito.
E se un tradito si comporta da brava persona?


----------



## Tebe (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tebe, esatto che?


Ho scritto esatto sul fatto che ha capito bene lothar ma è stato un esatto senza doppi fini e senza, da parte mia, alcun messaggio subliminale.
Esatta solo l'informazione, che so anche io così da quanto ha scritto Ultimo.


----------



## Niko74 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Frena! non hai capito!
> nessuno ti sta accusando di vigliaccheria e nessuno ti sta dicendo che devi lasciare tua moglie
> 
> quello che ti abbiamo fatto notare è che non puoi dire che hai tradito per colpa di tua moglie! perchè mio caro, se una cosa non vuoi farla non la fai...
> ...


Approvo.
La penso esattamente come te :up:


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Approvo.
> La penso esattamente come te :up:


:kiss:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> esatto.


scusa ho assolutamente male interpretato quello che ha scritto Lothar e non capivo perché gli davi ragione. Mi  scuso anche con Lothar ho pensato che il "lei ha confessato" fosse riferito a me ironizzando mentre Lothar parlava della moglie di Ultimo.
Portate pazienza sono davvero alla canna del gas, ieri volevo stirare con la scala invece che con l'asse da stiro:mrgreen:.
ho decisamente bisogno di riposo....


e ho sbagliato anche a quotare. Volevo quotare il post in cui mi spiegavi


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> scusa ho assolutamente male interpretato quello che ha scritto Lothar e non capivo perché gli davi ragione. Mi  scuso anche con Lothar ho pensato che il "lei ha confessato" fosse riferito a me ironizzando mentre Lothar parlava della moglie di Ultimo.
> Portate pazienza sono davvero alla canna del gas, ieri volevo stirare con la scala invece che con l'asse da stiro:mrgreen:.
> ho decisamente bisogno di riposo....
> 
> ...


ecco...va a dormire che è meglio:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (2 Gennaio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Sei _capitata/o_.
> 
> L'ho _cercata/o._
> 
> ...


Non ti capita se non lo cerchi ...
Capita di incontrare , socializzare e anche di essere attratti ...
ma due persone che si attraggono e finiscono a letto è perchè lo cercano...
per me non c'è differenza n'è per il traditore n'è per il tradito semmai dovesse scoprirlo...
Sono solo scuse stupide e banali per giustificare qualcosa che non puoi spiegare...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok quindi se la do a un uomo a cui piaccio, ed è sposato, se lui la prende la colpa è mia?
> Idem come sopra


Sai una cosa?
Sarà la moglie di quest'uomo a decidere di chi è la colpa.

Non esiste al mondo una donna che te la dia, senza essere più che certa che l'uomo la prenderà eh?

Da che mondo salti fuori?
Che uomini frequenti?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chissà Sharon come rimarrebbe delusa :carneval:



Beh a me è bastato vedere la delusione in quelle che
si credevano, a torto o a ragione, delle sharon stone no?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dunque vediamo se ho capito.
> Se uno tradisce è responsabile di quello che fa e del dolore che causa.
> Se il tradito tradisce è colpa del primo tradimento.
> Se uno (tradito) si ubriaca o guida in modo pericoloso e rischia di causare una strage è sempre colpa di chi ha tradito.
> E se un tradito si comporta da brava persona?


Il tradito bene o male
E' sempre uno o una
che lo prende nel di didietro.

Rubano in casa mia?
CHe me frega se ladro abile o io mona nella sicurezza...

I gioielli e il denaro
non li ho più.

Nessuno me li restituirà

e quindi mi conviene rassegnarmi al nuovo status quo.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa?
> Sarà la moglie di quest'uomo a decidere di chi è la colpa.
> 
> Non esiste al mondo una donna che te la dia, senza essere più che certa che l'uomo la prenderà eh?
> ...


ma la moglie può dire e pensare ciò che vuole. Io so che se lui non voleva venire a letto con me non ci sarebbe venuto.
Se poi lei cerca di addossare a me la colpa facendo  passare il marito per un cerebroleso pur di ripulirgli l'immagine e poter accettare meglio il tradimento sono affari suoi.


Frequento gli uomini che mi piaccio senza per forza doverci andare a letto. Amo anche altre cose negli uomini e non distinguo tra chi me lo da e chi no....


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma la moglie può dire e pensare ciò che vuole. Io so che se lui non voleva venire a letto con me non ci sarebbe venuto.
> Se poi lei cerca di addossare a me la colpa facendo  passare il marito per un cerebroleso pur di ripulirgli l'immagine e poter accettare meglio il tradimento sono affari suoi.
> 
> 
> Frequento gli uomini che mi piaccio senza per forza doverci andare a letto. Amo anche altre cose negli uomini e non distinguo tra chi me lo da e chi no....


Invece sai benissimo che in me c'è la striscia di casa no?
C'è dentro di me un confine cattivissimo, peggio di Corea del Nord o del Sud, peggio di Vietnam del nord e del sud...

Tra quelle che me l'hanno data e quelle no.

Del resto che me ne faccio di quelle che non me la danno?

Ne ho abbastanza dei miei di problemi no?
Per non dovermi assorbire i loro no?

Ok che son cristiano dal sacro fronte...
Ma non mi addosso certo le pecole delle donne...
Solo perchè hanno la figa eh?

Voglio dire...

Sfido io che tante donne amino la compagnia di un uomo senza sesso...
Casso con certe donne ti vengono le vesciche ai timpani ad ascoltare le loro pecole eh?

Cioè ti dici...speta vala che recito su la corona...che è meglio...che qua con ste litanie...dopo il ciccio more...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece sai benissimo che in me c'è la striscia di casa no?
> C'è dentro di me un confine cattivissimo, peggio di Corea del Nord o del Sud, peggio di Vietnam del nord e del sud...
> 
> Tra quelle che me l'hanno data e quelle no.
> ...



ma che donne conosci o hai conosciuto?
Con i miei amici uomini rido scherzo e se c'è bisogno ascolto i loro sfoghi e io i loro.
Si chiama amicizia......e mi ritengo una donna molto fortunata


----------



## Tebe (2 Gennaio 2013)

Io invece credo che una differenza ci sia tra :
non ho cercato e invece ho cercato.
Almeno nella testa di un fedele.

Quando vieni tradito non te lo aspetti quindi è merda e non ascolti nulla, però.
Se la persona che hai davanti scopri essere sempre stato uno che _ha cercato _guest star randagie, nel dna.
Credo sia una bella mazzata.
perchè quello che hai davanti è proprio tutta un altra cosa da ciò che pensavi.

Se invece lui non ha cercato. Ma è capitato. Per vari motivi.
Nella mia testa fa un bel pò di differenza.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io invece credo che una differenza ci sia tra :
> non ho cercato e invece ho cercato.
> Almeno nella testa di un fedele.
> *
> ...


quoto:up:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma che donne conosci o hai conosciuto?
> Con i miei amici uomini rido scherzo e se c'è bisogno ascolto i loro sfoghi e io i loro.
> Si chiama amicizia......e mi ritengo una donna molto fortunata


Io conosco solo le donne con cui c'è stata intimità.
Tutte le altre non posso dire di conoscerle...
E non m'importa molto di loro...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> sul ross: lo dici tu, io non lo credo
> Sul grassetto: Scusa puoi anche non rispondere, perchè davvero non voglio infierire
> Perchè se pensi questo del tradimento hai deciso comunque di tradire?
> Io capisco di più simy che dice, proprio perchè so quel che ho passato e perchè ho voluto restare coerente con quella che sono, non ho tradito.
> ...


Ora scrivo qualcosa, ma fa parte di due righe riassunte in circa 12 anni di vita matrimoniale, quindi nulla.
Credo abbiate capito tutti che tipo di persona sono e come sono dentro, detto questo prova/provate a pensare ad un uomo che conosce la vita e la conosce benissimo, oltre quei limiti che sono completamente al di fuori dei pensieri che credo voi abbiate nei miei confronti. Il matrimonio che ho fatto è stata una scelta, una volontà dove crearsi la famiglia ed amare la persona che mi sta accanto, un'ideale unico di vita, uno scopo unico di vita, una voglia di potermi donare totalmente ad una persona che realmente conoscesse me nel presente e nel mio passato,  questo volevo e questo ho fatto. Nel matrimonio e nella vita di tutti i giorni mi sono subito reso conto nonostante i moltissimi anni di fidanzamento che la persona che mi stava accanto, era tutto tranne colei che poteva starmi accanto, soltanto la sua dolcezza ed ingenuità me la facevano guardare con tanto amore e mi facevano scordare tutto il resto, e quale sarebbe il resto direte voi? eccone alcune, non saper fare sesso, non saper esprimere l'amore con banali cose, non saper amministrare una casa e far trovare al marito un paio di calzette pulite, non saper cucinare e fregarsene di cucinare, etc. Alla nascita del primo figlio entra in depressione e mi fa odiare quel pianto che tanto amo su un figlio che con le sue lacrime mi dimostrava che era vivo, passata la depressione tutto peggiora! non sa badare ad un bambino, non sa cucinargli non lo porta dalla pediatra, non lo porta a comprargli anche un maglioncino per pura gioia di comprarglielo, all'asilo lo porto io, a scuola lo porto io dalla pediatra lo porto io e via discorrendo, e crescendo il bambino devo anche insegnargli quell'educazione nel rispondere ad una madre che non riesce a dirgli nemmeno che non si deve permettere di rispondergli in determinate maniere, la spesa devo farla io, la cucina idem e quasi sempre e via discorrendo, mi fermo caro forum forse è meglio vero? ok.
Continuo su un'altra linea, nel frattempo anche se parlo cerco di far capire, cerco di andare incontro a tutto e passare su tutto, per via della chat e di persone che incontro comincio a pensare ad un tradimento che possa darmi uno svago e trovare una maniera per poter avere qualcuna con cui cominciare ad avere qualcosa che non ho mai avuto. Le trovo e ne trovo parecchie, ne trovo ovunque! parto per ben tre volte per tre paesi diversi del nord, ed anche a palermo stesso e limitrofi ne incontro diverse, anche al lavoro le occasioni sono diverse e tutte esplicite al fare sesso senza nessun problema. questo dura circa tre anni, sono diventato un'altro uomo, non mi riconosco ma sto troppa male e voglio soltanto distrarmi, ma succede qualcosa che è davvero strana, ogni volta e puntualmente appena raggiunto lo scopo, mi fermo! mi blocco, mi pento e faccio finire la storia, e sono storie anche di quelle poche ore dove ti ritrovi in macchina con chi hai abbordato ed ha accettato la serata.... 
Un giorno comincio a guardarmi dentro, vedo quello che sono diventato, un uomo bugiardo vile e senza nulla dentro, l'esatto contrario di tutto quello che ero una volta. ritorno in me, comincio a capire che quello che sono dentro è quello che posso solo essere, comincio a ritornare quello di prima, e la mia vicinanza alla famiglia ritorna come prima e più di prima, capisco i miei errori ed accetto quello che è la realtà, cioè che devo essere io ad adattarmi a mia moglie, lei non ci riesce quindi devo farlo io. Lo faccio, ci sto bene e la famiglia è felice, e nel guardarla capisco che nel mio cambiamento tutto adesso è andato al posto, capisco che potevo anche prima fare il cambiamento e non soffrire come nei tre anni di sbandamento. Tutto dura circa due anni, al terzo anno percepisco che qualcosa sta succedendo e dopo un'altro anno vengo tradito. Mia moglie dopo un'ora circa mi confessa tutto. Ed adesso caro forum sapete uno dei motivi per il quale mi ha confessato tutto, ero nonostante la mia sbandata un marito perfetto!! e posso affermare questo non solo perchè conosco la mia vita, ma anche perchè mia moglie stessa non riesce a darsi pace per aver potuto fare una cosa del genere ad una persona che mai aveva mancato nei suoi riguardi! mai! 

Io ho sempre pensato che tutti siamo propensi al tradimento, tutti abbiamo entro una certa età quella voglia di conoscere l'altro sesso, e tutti abbiamo la voglia di conoscerne non una donna o due ma tante! ma per mille motivi alcuni di noi "resistono." 
Ora dopo essere stato tradito nonostante io ami mia moglie, non la guardo più come prima, non do più quel valore alla parola ti amo. Ora io ho un diverso tipo di amore, un'amore fedele a quello che io sono, e non più una dedizione a chi ti sta accanto dandogli tutto senza nemmeno pensarci, ora sembra essere un dare senza più quella spontaneità che dovrebbe esserci nel rapporto di una coppia. E' vero ho tradito, è vero ho commesso lo stesso errore, è vero! ma cosa è vero? è vero che ho voluto sporcarmi? si ho voluto sporcarmi! ho voluto innescare quel tassello che mi potesse finalmente distruggere dentro senza più dare colpa alla persona che amo. Voi la chiamate rabbia, vendetta, io non la chiamo così, io la chiamo distruzione della mia persona perchè credo ed ho creduto sinceramente nella parola amore e sacrificio. 

Chiariamo un'altra cosa, ci sono persone come me che danno un valore a determinate situazioni che valgono molto di più della propria vita, questa si chiama famiglia, questa è mia moglie, questi sono i miei figli. Altro non esiste giusto o sbagliato che sia. E quello che sto vivendo da conferma a quello che ho scritto.

Ora che mi crediate oppure no, non ha importanza, ma prendete spunto da quello che ho scritto se capitano nuovamente dei discorsi del genere, perchè la prossima volta, comincio anche io ad esprimermi nella stessa maniera, quale? quella che conosco tramite lettura,  e senza lucchetti che mi dicono che dietro ognuno di noi c'è tanto ma tanto altro. E questa non è una minaccia anche se potrebbe sembrarlo, ma è soltanto una bacchettata a chi commenta troppo spesso e troppo genericamente.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> si soffre, si piange..lo so...
> ma se la vita non è più quella di prima è perchè lo vuoi tu, perchè una persona ti tradisce ma continua ad amarti, spera che tu possa perdonarla e superare insieme la cosa...ma se tu non sei con lei in questo intento non accadrà mai...
> ...


Io non soffro più del tradimento subito, io se ho dei rimpianti li ho sulla vita, li ho su quello che la vita reale mi ha dato, tutto è in netto contrasto con quello che io sono, la vita stessa è diversa, tutto è diverso tutto è reale tranne quello a cui credevo, ed a 46 anni scoprire delle realtà così diverse da quello che tu sei dentro ti lasciano stordito, le devi assimilare, e devi accettarle, o le accetti o cadi anche tu in quel baratro di tradimenti e divertimenti che possono farti diventare reale come è la vita stessa, perchè a quanto pare buona parte delle persone indossa la maschera del divertimento vivendosi quello che più gli fa comodo. Io mi vivo la vita che ho scelto, in famiglia cioè.


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

*x claudio*

:up:


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io mi vivo la vita che ho scelto, in famiglia cioè.



spesso però la famiglia veste stretta e, nonostante non ci troviamo a nostro agio in quegli abiti, facciamo di tutto per non abbandonarli, per non restare nudi.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> spesso però la famiglia veste stretta e, nonostante non ci troviamo a nostro agio in quegli abiti, facciamo di tutto per non abbandonarli, per non restare nudi.



 No caro lui, alcune volte ci sono dei motivi ben diversi che ti trattengono, hai letto quello che ho scritto no? adesso a parte quell'amore che provo per mia moglie, mi dici come potrei lasciare i figli con una donna che non sa badargli? Adesso io qua sto scrivendo delle parole molto pensanti, e ne sono consapevole, consapevole tanto quanto quel pensiero che qua scrivo ma che nella realtà mi sfiora soltanto, non esiste il pensiero di abbandonarli. 

Ma è anche vero quello che tu hai scritto, in entrambe le situazioni il tutto è davvero triste.


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

*claudio*

tu hai scritto un motivo per cui un tradimento DEVE essere accettato, a prescindere; io, ne ho scritto un'altro e, nello stesso pensiero ho detto che un tradimento non DEVE essere dichiarato, spesso, per lo stesso motivo.


quindi, in alcuni casi, traditore e tradito mangiano nello stesso piatto, seppur da lati opposti.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> tu hai scritto un motivo per cui un tradimento DEVE essere accettato, a prescindere; io, ne ho scritto un'altro e, nello stesso pensiero ho detto che un tradimento non DEVE essere dichiarato, spesso, per lo stesso motivo.
> 
> 
> quindi, in alcuni casi, traditore e tradito mangiano nello stesso piatto, seppur da lati opposti.


:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No caro lui, alcune volte ci sono dei motivi ben diversi che ti trattengono, hai letto quello che ho scritto no? adesso a parte quell'amore che provo per mia moglie, mi dici come potrei lasciare i figli con una donna che non sa badargli? Adesso io qua sto scrivendo delle parole molto pensanti, e ne sono consapevole, consapevole tanto quanto quel pensiero che qua scrivo ma che nella realtà mi sfiora soltanto, non esiste il pensiero di abbandonarli.
> 
> Ma è anche vero quello che tu hai scritto, in entrambe le situazioni il tutto è davvero triste.


quanto ti capisco....:unhappy:


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

*clà*

ora amunì o bar ca ti offru n'cafè.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ora amunì o bar ca ti offru n'cafè.


Okkkayy! ci portiamo anche occhiverdi, chi paga? :mrgreen:
Sai ho letto la parola offrire, ma meglio essere chiari, nsi sa mai! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

Pure io voglio il caffè.... :salta:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Okkkayy! ci portiamo anche occhiverdi, chi paga? :mrgreen:
> Sai ho letto la parola offrire, ma meglio essere chiari, nsi sa mai! :mrgreen:


i caffè li offro sempre io. sempre. :mrgreen:











voi pensate al pranzo ed alla cena.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> i caffè li offro sempre io. sempre. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appena entra voi, e legge, te ne dice quattro.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Pure io voglio il caffè.... :salta:


Vedrai quanti adesso si fanno avanti eh! :bacio:e come si fa a dire di no ad una dolcissima donna.


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Claudio, ti sei sfogato e hai fatto bene.
personalmente comprendo appieno quanto è stata o quanto è, la tua sofferenza, il tuo rammarico, la tua rabbia
purtroppo quando ci sposiamo non conosciamo a fondo la persona con la quale andiamo a convivere e il cammino assieme risulta essere arduo, difficile per tanti e tanti motivi
ritengo che ognuno di noi che scriviamo su questo forum abbia una sua storia, una sua sofferenza
per cui conosciamo e comprendiamo


----------



## Daniele (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No caro lui, alcune volte ci sono dei motivi ben diversi che ti trattengono, hai letto quello che ho scritto no? adesso a parte quell'amore che provo per mia moglie, mi dici come potrei lasciare i figli con una donna che non sa badargli? Adesso io qua sto scrivendo delle parole molto pensanti, e ne sono consapevole, consapevole tanto quanto quel pensiero che qua scrivo ma che nella realtà mi sfiora soltanto, non esiste il pensiero di abbandonarli.
> 
> Ma è anche vero quello che tu hai scritto, in entrambe le situazioni il tutto è davvero triste.


Perchè abbandonarli? Tu potresti essere uno di quei casi di padri che ottiene l'affidamento, sai? Scusami, se hai una moglie che non sarebbe capace di stargli dietro...direi che è motivo di affidamento al padre, aggiungendo poi che è il padre ad accudirli e non la madre.
Io se fossi in te ci penserei, perchè dalle tue parole non traspare amore per tua moglie adesso, ma solo per i tuoi figli, per tua moglie c'è solo l'accettazione che lei è una donna sbagliata per te!!! Ma ti ci vedi a 60 anni con una donna così sbagliata??? Ti ci vedi con una donna così che ti ha anche tradito? No caro Ultimo, tu purtroppo per te vali troppo più di tua moglie, forse è il caso di cacciare via quel peso nella tua vita.

Scusa se ti scrivo questo, ma per me sei una bella persona che vale molto di più di lei.

Ciao ciao


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè abbandonarli?    etc etc etc   Ciao ciao


ma tu hai mai visto soffrire una madre per la perdita del proprio figlio.

daniele, capisco che odi le donne, ma arrivare a questo punto.


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Okkkayy! ci portiamo anche occhiverdi, chi paga? :mrgreen:
> Sai ho letto la parola offrire, ma meglio essere chiari, nsi sa mai! :mrgreen:



sottile, è vero, da noi offrire non è sinonimo di pagare.


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedrai quanti adesso si fanno avanti eh! :bacio:e come si fa a dire di no ad una dolcissima donna.


:inlove: 

ma grazie :kiss:


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedrai quanti adesso si fanno avanti eh! :bacio:e come si fa a dire di no ad una dolcissima donna.



:leccaculo:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora scrivo qualcosa, ma fa parte di due righe riassunte in circa 12 anni di vita matrimoniale, quindi nulla.
> Credo abbiate capito tutti che tipo di persona sono e come sono dentro, detto questo prova/provate a pensare ad un uomo che conosce la vita e la conosce benissimo, oltre quei limiti che sono completamente al di fuori dei pensieri che credo voi abbiate nei miei confronti. Il matrimonio che ho fatto è stata una scelta, una volontà dove crearsi la famiglia ed amare la persona che mi sta accanto, un'ideale unico di vita, uno scopo unico di vita, una voglia di potermi donare totalmente ad una persona che realmente conoscesse me nel presente e nel mio passato, questo volevo e questo ho fatto. Nel matrimonio e nella vita di tutti i giorni mi sono subito reso conto nonostante i moltissimi anni di fidanzamento che la persona che mi stava accanto, era tutto tranne colei che poteva starmi accanto, soltanto la sua dolcezza ed ingenuità me la facevano guardare con tanto amore e mi facevano scordare tutto il resto, e quale sarebbe il resto direte voi? eccone alcune, non saper fare sesso, non saper esprimere l'amore con banali cose, non saper amministrare una casa e far trovare al marito un paio di calzette pulite, non saper cucinare e fregarsene di cucinare, etc. Alla nascita del primo figlio entra in depressione e mi fa odiare quel pianto che tanto amo su un figlio che con le sue lacrime mi dimostrava che era vivo, passata la depressione tutto peggiora! non sa badare ad un bambino, non sa cucinargli non lo porta dalla pediatra, non lo porta a comprargli anche un maglioncino per pura gioia di comprarglielo, all'asilo lo porto io, a scuola lo porto io dalla pediatra lo porto io e via discorrendo, e crescendo il bambino devo anche insegnargli quell'educazione nel rispondere ad una madre che non riesce a dirgli nemmeno che non si deve permettere di rispondergli in determinate maniere, la spesa devo farla io, la cucina idem e quasi sempre e via discorrendo, mi fermo caro forum forse è meglio vero? ok.
> Continuo su un'altra linea, nel frattempo anche se parlo cerco di far capire, cerco di andare incontro a tutto e passare su tutto, per via della chat e di persone che incontro comincio a pensare ad un tradimento che possa darmi uno svago e trovare una maniera per poter avere qualcuna con cui cominciare ad avere qualcosa che non ho mai avuto. Le trovo e ne trovo parecchie, ne trovo ovunque! parto per ben tre volte per tre paesi diversi del nord, ed anche a palermo stesso e limitrofi ne incontro diverse, anche al lavoro le occasioni sono diverse e tutte esplicite al fare sesso senza nessun problema. questo dura circa tre anni, sono diventato un'altro uomo, non mi riconosco ma sto troppa male e voglio soltanto distrarmi, ma succede qualcosa che è davvero strana, ogni volta e puntualmente appena raggiunto lo scopo, mi fermo! mi blocco, mi pento e faccio finire la storia, e sono storie anche di quelle poche ore dove ti ritrovi in macchina con chi hai abbordato ed ha accettato la serata....
> Un giorno comincio a guardarmi dentro, vedo quello che sono diventato, un uomo bugiardo vile e senza nulla dentro, l'esatto contrario di tutto quello che ero una volta. ritorno in me, comincio a capire che quello che sono dentro è quello che posso solo essere, comincio a ritornare quello di prima, e la mia vicinanza alla famiglia ritorna come prima e più di prima, capisco i miei errori ed accetto quello che è la realtà, cioè che devo essere io ad adattarmi a mia moglie, lei non ci riesce quindi devo farlo io. Lo faccio, ci sto bene e la famiglia è felice, e nel guardarla capisco che nel mio cambiamento tutto adesso è andato al posto, capisco che potevo anche prima fare il cambiamento e non soffrire come nei tre anni di sbandamento. Tutto dura circa due anni, al terzo anno percepisco che qualcosa sta succedendo e dopo un'altro anno vengo tradito. Mia moglie dopo un'ora circa mi confessa tutto. Ed adesso caro forum sapete uno dei motivi per il quale mi ha confessato tutto, ero nonostante la mia sbandata un marito perfetto!! e posso affermare questo non solo perchè conosco la mia vita, ma anche perchè mia moglie stessa non riesce a darsi pace per aver potuto fare una cosa del genere ad una persona che mai aveva mancato nei suoi riguardi! mai!
> ...


Partendo dal presupposto che non hai minimamente capito i miei commenti (sono io che non mi spiego) ti dico solo che hai tutta la mia stima per come riesci a proteggere i tuoi figli e a crescerli e che credo fermamente che tu faccia benissimo a non lasciare tua moglie
D'ora in poi mi imporrò di non rispondere più a quello che scrivi proprio perchè totalmente frainteso..
Se posso.....ti abbraccio


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Pure io voglio il caffè.... :salta:



Pure io
Ho dormito pochissimo e sono in coma


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pure io
> Ho dormito pochissimo e sono in coma



un caffè lo accetterei volentieri, siete già tornati dal bar?...


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi siamo a quota 6 caffè! :mrgreen:


----------



## T-REX (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ci sono pure io. Almeno conosco la brava persona che è CLAUDIO!!


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non soffro più del tradimento subito, io se ho dei rimpianti li ho sulla vita, li ho su quello che la vita reale mi ha dato, tutto è in netto contrasto con quello che io sono, la vita stessa è diversa, tutto è diverso tutto è reale tranne quello a cui credevo, ed a 46 anni scoprire delle realtà così diverse da quello che tu sei dentro ti lasciano stordito, le devi assimilare, e devi accettarle, o le accetti o cadi anche tu in quel baratro di tradimenti e divertimenti che possono farti diventare reale come è la vita stessa, perchè a quanto pare buona parte delle persone indossa la maschera del divertimento vivendosi quello che più gli fa comodo. Io mi vivo la vita che ho scelto, in famiglia cioè.




non ho capito


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

caffè caffè caffè


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> un caffè lo accetterei volentieri, siete già tornati dal bar?...


si, ma se vuoi torniamo :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> si, ma se vuoi torniamo :mrgreen:



ciao gas!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

*caffè...*

offro io a tutti....

10€ non mi cambiano la vita ma 10 minuti in compagnia di persone da conoscere e di un buon caffè la cambiano. In meglio.


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao gas!


ma ciaoooo:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma ciaoooo:mrgreen:






:kiss:


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> offro io a tutti....
> 
> 10€ non mi cambiano la vita ma *10 minuti in compagnia di persone da conoscere *e di un buon caffè *la cambiano. In meglio.
> *


ne sei certo?!


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ne sei certo?!



che vorresti dire:incazzato:


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che vorresti dire:incazzato:



esattamente quello che hai capito.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ne sei certo?!


Si.


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> esattamente quello che hai capito.



sciò.....
uomo di malafede....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> offro io a tutti....
> 
> 10€ non mi cambiano la vita ma 10 minuti in compagnia di persone da conoscere e di un buon caffè la cambiano. In meglio.



:up:


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Si.



ecco bravo diglielo e quello scimpanzè antipatico... :ar:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè abbandonarli? Tu potresti essere uno di quei casi di padri che ottiene l'affidamento, sai? Scusami, se hai una moglie che non sarebbe capace di stargli dietro...direi che è motivo di affidamento al padre, aggiungendo poi che è il padre ad accudirli e non la madre.
> Io se fossi in te ci penserei, perchè dalle tue parole non traspare amore per tua moglie adesso, ma solo per i tuoi figli, per tua moglie c'è solo l'accettazione che lei è una donna sbagliata per te!!! Ma ti ci vedi a 60 anni con una donna così sbagliata??? Ti ci vedi con una donna così che ti ha anche tradito? No caro Ultimo, tu purtroppo per te vali troppo più di tua moglie, forse è il caso di cacciare via quel peso nella tua vita.
> 
> Scusa se ti scrivo questo, ma per me sei una bella persona che vale molto di più di lei.
> ...



C'è un motivo caro Daniele, è uno di quei motivi per il quale le donne, le madri si vantano e fanno bene, sono madri.

Ti racconto un episodio che mi ha fatto capire quello che ti sto scrivendo, mio figlio quello grande all'età di cinque anni è stato operato, quando gli abbiamo chiesto, cucciolo chi vuoi che rimanga con te la notte? lui di getto e tutto d'un fiato disse, te papà, io ci rimasi per quanto possa sembrare assurdo malissimo, perchè pensavo a mia moglie e capivo che ci si rimane male in una risposta del genere. Il giorno dell'operazione nel mattino, il cucciolo disse, mamma mi fai te la notte? a quella frase mi si aprì il cuore, e capì che nonostante avessi io cresciuto quel bambino, una mamma è semplicemente una mamma, e nessun padre potrà mai esserne all'altezza o sostituirglisi.


----------



## T-REX (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> C'è un motivo caro Daniele, è uno di quei motivi per il quale le donne, le madri si vantano e fanno bene, sono madri.
> 
> Ti racconto un episodio che mi ha fatto capire quello che ti sto scrivendo, mio figlio quello grande all'età di cinque anni è stato operato, quando gli abbiamo chiesto, cucciolo chi vuoi che rimanga con te la notte? lui di getto e tutto d'un fiato disse, te papà, io ci rimasi per quanto possa sembrare assurdo malissimo, perchè pensavo a mia moglie e capivo che ci si rimane male in una risposta del genere. Il giorno dell'operazione nel mattino, il cucciolo disse, mamma mi fai te la notte? a quella frase mi si aprì il cuore, e capì che nonostante avessi io cresciuto quel bambino, una mamma è semplicemente una mamma, e nessun padre potrà mai esserne all'altezza o sostituirglisi.



:up::up::up:


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco bravo diglielo e quello scimpanzè antipatico... :ar:



la faccina è simpaticissima, se ti rispecchia devi essere un amore di donna.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco bravo diglielo e quello scimpanzè antipatico... :ar:



Mi associo!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> C'è un motivo caro Daniele, è uno di quei motivi per il quale le donne, le madri si vantano e fanno bene, sono madri.
> 
> Ti racconto un episodio che mi ha fatto capire quello che ti sto scrivendo, mio figlio quello grande all'età di cinque anni è stato operato, quando gli abbiamo chiesto, cucciolo chi vuoi che rimanga con te la notte? lui di getto e tutto d'un fiato disse, te papà, io ci rimasi per quanto possa sembrare assurdo malissimo, perchè pensavo a mia moglie e capivo che ci si rimane male in una risposta del genere. Il giorno dell'operazione nel mattino, il cucciolo disse, mamma mi fai te la notte? a quella frase mi si aprì il cuore, e capì che nonostante avessi io cresciuto quel bambino, *una mamma è semplicemente una mamma, e nessun padre potrà mai esserne all'altezza o sostituirglisi.*



Mio padre ha sostituito in  tutto e per tutto la mia genitrice.
Ed è sempre stato l'unico genitore che io ho sentito e sento di avere.

Probabilmente tua moglie è migliore come madre della mia.


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> C'è un motivo caro Daniele, è uno di quei motivi per il quale le donne, le madri si vantano e fanno bene, sono madri.
> 
> Ti racconto un episodio che mi ha fatto capire quello che ti sto scrivendo, mio figlio quello grande all'età di cinque anni è stato operato, quando gli abbiamo chiesto, cucciolo chi vuoi che rimanga con te la notte? lui di getto e tutto d'un fiato disse, te papà, io ci rimasi per quanto possa sembrare assurdo malissimo, perchè pensavo a mia moglie e capivo che ci si rimane male in una risposta del genere. Il giorno dell'operazione nel mattino, il cucciolo disse, mamma mi fai te la notte? a quella frase mi si aprì il cuore, e capì che nonostante avessi io cresciuto quel bambino, una mamma è semplicemente una mamma, e nessun padre potrà mai esserne all'altezza o sostituirglisi.



stamattina stai facendo troppi complimenti alle donne; si montano la testa, dammi retta, claudiuzzu.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> la faccina è simpaticissima, se ti rispecchia devi essere un amore di donna.


:leccaculo:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> C'è un motivo caro Daniele, è uno di quei motivi per il quale le donne, le madri si vantano e fanno bene, sono madri.
> 
> Ti racconto un episodio che mi ha fatto capire quello che ti sto scrivendo, mio figlio quello grande all'età di cinque anni è stato operato, quando gli abbiamo chiesto, cucciolo chi vuoi che rimanga con te la notte? lui di getto e tutto d'un fiato disse, te papà, io ci rimasi per quanto possa sembrare assurdo malissimo, perchè pensavo a mia moglie e capivo che ci si rimane male in una risposta del genere. Il giorno dell'operazione nel mattino, il cucciolo disse, mamma mi fai te la notte? a quella frase mi si aprì il cuore, e capì che nonostante avessi io cresciuto quel bambino, una mamma è semplicemente una mamma, e nessun padre potrà mai esserne all'altezza o sostituirglisi.


Ammetto che leggendo attentamente la tua storia e cercando di fare un paragone la mamma di mia figlia almeno ci prova.... qualche volta con risultati disastrosi ma almeno ci prova.

la porta in piscina quando proprio non riesce a convincere me a farlo, la porta dal medico, quando proprio non trova il modo di farci andare qualcun'altro e le fa da mangiare, sempre le stesse cose, ma almeno ci prova, sempre e solo, quando non riesce a far fare a qualcun'altro. 
Da quando ha ripreso a lavorare le cose vanno un pochino meglio. Come madre.


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :leccaculo:


mi associo :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mio padre ha sostituito in tutto e per tutto la mia genitrice.
> Ed è sempre stato l'unico genitore che io ho sentito e sento di avere.
> 
> Probabilmente tua moglie è migliore come madre della mia.



perchè tu chissà cosa hai preteso da Lei.


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> perchè tu chissà cosa hai preteso da Lei.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mio padre ha sostituito in  tutto e per tutto la mia genitrice.
> Ed è sempre stato l'unico genitore che io ho sentito e sento di avere.
> 
> Probabilmente tua moglie è migliore come madre della mia.


Sotto certi aspetti mia moglie è una madre che qualsiasi bambino desidera, è paziente, li coccola sempre, non alza mai la voce, li bacia sempre, la notte racconta le fiabe, insomma......


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> la faccina è simpaticissima, se ti rispecchia devi essere un amore di donna.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi associo!! :mrgreen:





Ultimo ha detto:


> :leccaculo:





gas ha detto:


> mi associo :rotfl:


Ma sarete scemi... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma sarete scemi... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



CREDO DI PIù


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma sarete scemi... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


secondo me no! tutt'altro :fischio:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> caffè caffè caffè



Onde evitare di scrivere battutacce, scrivo solo questo, perchè quella scopa?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> CREDO DI PIù



Mi associo. :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> CREDO DI PIù



mi associo :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mi associo :mrgreen:



Mica sto ridendo! sto proprio sbellicandomi!


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi associo. :mrgreen:





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mi associo :mrgreen:





associamoci....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Onde evitare di scrivere battutacce, scrivo solo questo, perchè quella scopa?


Significa esattamente  quello che pensi:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> perchè tu chissà cosa hai preteso da Lei.



a un anno, due, tre, cinque...cosa vuoi pretendere?


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sotto certi aspetti mia moglie è una madre che qualsiasi bambino desidera, è paziente, li coccola sempre, non alza mai la voce, li bacia sempre, la notte racconta le fiabe, insomma......



minchia. E' il paradiso delle mamme!


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Onde evitare di scrivere battutacce, scrivo solo questo, perchè quella scopa?


la scopa sta scopando....e io....vorrei...fare la stessa cosa!

:carneval:


è un messaggio subliminale


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> la scopa sta scopando....e io....vorrei...fare la stessa cosa!
> 
> :carneval:
> 
> ...



funziona


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> la scopa sta scopando....e io....vorrei...fare la stessa cosa!
> 
> :scopare:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Significa esattamente  quello che pensi:mrgreen:



Mi sa che siamo in due a pensare male :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> CREDO DI PIù





gas ha detto:


> secondo me no! tutt'altro :fischio:





Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi associo. :mrgreen:





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mi associo :mrgreen:





Ultimo ha detto:


> Mica sto ridendo! sto proprio sbellicandomi!





Annuccia ha detto:


> associamoci....


:simy:

la smettete :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > la scopa sta scopando....e io....vorrei...fare la stessa cosa!
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :simy:
> 
> la smettete :rotfl:





e perchè mai:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> la scopa sta scopando....e io....vorrei...fare la stessa cosa!
> 
> :carneval:
> 
> ...



Manco Tebe mi sembri! ma è anche vero che io appartengo ad un'altra mentalità, ma quali messaggi subliminali!! si ha voglia de escobar!! diGiamolo! escobiamo!!


Il Divino.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sa che siamo in due a pensare male :mrgreen:


io parto avantaggiata...l'aveva scritto nel blog
e comunque quando si tratta di Tebe è difficile sbagliare se si pensa male


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mica sto ridendo! sto proprio sbellicandomi!



ed io mi associo. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > la scopa sta scopando....e io....vorrei...fare la stessa cosa!
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :simy:
> 
> la smettete :rotfl:



 Santa Rosalia Benedetta!!





















































che sei bona!


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> io parto avantaggiata...l'aveva scritto nel blog
> e comunque quando si tratta di Tebe è difficile sbagliare se si pensa male


in effetti è vero, l'aveva scritto nel blog :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> gas ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mi associo. :rotfl:
> ...


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Santa Rosalia Benedetta!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e anche tanta :strepitoso:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> io parto avantaggiata...l'aveva scritto nel blog
> e comunque quando si tratta di Tebe è difficile sbagliare se si pensa male



 Ultimo>:angelo:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ultimo>:angelo:



come non associarsi a cotanta angelitudine!!!

:angelo:


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

ma ce l'avete con me per caso? :angelo:


:lipstick:


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma ce l'avete con me per caso? :angelo:
> 
> 
> :lipstick:


:dorme:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> come non associarsi a cotanta angelitudine!!!
> 
> :angelo:



Stavo scrivendo la stessa che scritto Annuccia, ma sei troppo peloso, meglio dissociarsi. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma ce l'avete con me per caso? :angelo:
> 
> 
> :lipstick:



Dimmi chi ti disturba e lo massacro!


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stavo scrivendo la stessa che scritto Annuccia, ma sei troppo peloso, meglio dissociarsi. :mrgreen:





beh io ho appena fatto la ceretta ovunque 
tranquillo....



e mi sa che ho esagerato


stavolta....





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> io parto avantaggiata...l'aveva scritto nel blog
> e comunque quando si tratta di Tebe è difficile sbagliare se si pensa male



oddio che risata mi hai fatto fare!
Approvata!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh io ho appena fatto la ceretta ovunque
> tranquillo....
> 
> 
> ...



Non è mai esagerato. MAI!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh io ho appena fatto la ceretta ovunque
> tranquillo....
> 
> 
> ...



io sciopero ceretta.
Ormai sono quasi uno Yeti


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh io ho appena fatto la ceretta ovunque
> tranquillo....
> 
> 
> ...



nella depilazione non si esagera mai :up:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io sciopero ceretta.
> Ormai sono quasi uno Yeti



suvvia tebe...


non ti rammaricare....


ma in sciopero cera mai...

vieni qua che ti strappo tutto io


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

*OT*

ma il cross posting è permesso??? 


:diavoletto:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma ce l'avete con me per caso? :angelo:
> 
> 
> :lipstick:


Sei sempre in mezzo:mrgreen:
comuqnue questa volta no.....


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> suvvia tebe...
> 
> 
> non ti rammaricare....
> ...


se c'è bisogno i volontari non mancano :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> suvvia tebe...
> 
> 
> non ti rammaricare....
> ...



AAAARGGGHHHHH.
MAI!
Nessuno mi strapperà mai nulla!!!!!

Lo sai che non riesco a farmi fare la ceretta dagli altri? Manco dall'estetista.
Alla Guest poi nemmeno scherzando.

Paura


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> suvvia tebe...
> 
> 
> non ti rammaricare....
> ...



Quoto:up:
Se vuoi ti aiuto:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

ma il simpatico T-rex dov'è andato?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma il simpatico T-rex dov'è andato?


A farsi la ceretta, poi sembra più... ?


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A farsi la ceretta, poi sembra più... ?


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> AAAARGGGHHHHH.
> MAI!
> Nessuno mi strapperà mai nulla!!!!!
> 
> ...



anchew o me la faccio da sola....


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh io ho appena fatto la ceretta ovunque
> tranquillo....
> 
> 
> ...



Ogni tanto qualcuno/a mi chiama San Tommaso.


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up:
> Se vuoi ti aiuto:mrgreen:




:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ogni tanto *qualcuno*/a mi chiama San Tommaso.




Oddio!



gas ha detto:


> se c'è bisogno i volontari non mancano :rotfl::rotfl:


mi associo :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


Zitto che è vero! prova e mi dirai, mizzica almeno 5 cm li recuperi! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ogni tanto qualcuno/a mi chiama San Tommaso.



vero?


e tu lascialo fare....


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mi associo :mrgreen:
> 
> View attachment 6192


Mi associo.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> AAAARGGGHHHHH.
> MAI!
> Nessuno mi strapperà mai nulla!!!!!
> 
> ...


io solo estetista....ma come fai da sola? Io proprio non ce la faccio e mi faccio un male cane
Dall'estetista non sento praticamente nulla


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> anchew o me la faccio da sola....


idem


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

sono partiti i saldi per la ceretta
si fanno sconti
scontissimi
lavoro accurato
e al termine si spalma una dolce cremina :rotfl::rotfl: anti dolore


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> io solo estetista....ma come fai da sola? Io proprio non ce la faccio e mi faccio un male cane
> Dall'estetista non sento praticamente nulla



la prima volta è veramente un incubo..ma se poi ti abitui te la fai tranquillamente


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Zitto che è vero! prova e mi dirai, mizzica almeno 5 cm li recuperi! :mrgreen::mrgreen:



5 cm, e che hai la jungla?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Oddio!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:calcio:cambia il grassetto :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Zitto che è vero! prova e mi dirai, mizzica almeno 5 cm li recuperi! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


:up::up:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vero?
> 
> 
> e tu lascialo fare....



Minchia mi sto muto va.


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> 5 cm, e che hai la jungla?


mi sa che non hai capito


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> io solo estetista....ma come fai da sola? Io proprio non ce la faccio e mi faccio un male cane
> Dall'estetista non sento praticamente nulla



Sulle gambe e sulle braccia è un attimo.
Alla guest, dopo vari pianti, ho trovato una ceretta fantastica e il trucco è farla ogni 10/15 giorni.
In 10 minuti raso la guest.
Certo.
Devo mettermi davanti allo specchio dell'armadio, pila puntata sulla patata e piedi appoggiati allo specchio, ma ormai è un attimo.

Ho chiesto a Mattia se mi aiutava, almeno a stendere la cera ma dice che si impressiona e quindi...faccio un pò la contorsionista.

Ma il trucco è la ceretta giusta


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> la prima volta è veramente un incubo..ma se poi ti abitui te la fai tranquillamente


l'unica volta che ho provato da sola e di sicuro non era ceretta totale mi sono usciti i lividi


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi sa che non hai capito


ho capito eccome, anche del grassetto.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sulle gambe e sulle braccia è un attimo.
> Alla guest, dopo vari pianti, ho trovato una ceretta fantastica e il trucco è farla ogni 10/15 giorni.
> In 10 minuti raso la guest.
> Certo.
> ...



Gambe e braccia nessun problema


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sulle gambe e sulle braccia è un attimo.
> Alla guest, dopo vari pianti, ho trovato una ceretta fantastica e il trucco è farla ogni 10/15 giorni.
> In 10 minuti raso la guest.
> Certo.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> io solo estetista....ma come fai da sola? Io proprio non ce la faccio e mi faccio un male cane
> Dall'estetista non sento praticamente nulla



Sperando che l'estetista sia donna, altrimenti " non sento praticamente nulla":rotfl:... risulta alquanto imbarazzante per l'estetista. :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> l'unica volta che ho provato da sola e di sicuro non era ceretta totale mi sono usciti i lividi



devi trovare la cera giusta e prenderci un po la mano..


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sulle gambe e sulle braccia è un attimo.
> Alla guest, dopo vari pianti, ho trovato una ceretta fantastica e il trucco è farla ogni 10/15 giorni.
> In 10 minuti raso la guest.
> Certo.
> ...



sei incredibile. sincero, di cuore, ti mancano le palle (come si suol dire).


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> 5 cm, e che hai la jungla?



Bastardo!!!! è da mezzora che mi trattenevo, ora sono scoppiato a ridere, e mio figlio mi guarda!!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sperando che l'estetista sia donna, altrimenti " non sento praticamente nulla":rotfl:... risulta alquanto imbarazzante per l'estetista. :rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Malizioso.......
Voi uomini riuscite a trovare erotico anche il fare la ceretta


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> devi trovare la cera giusta e* prenderci un po la mano*..


di lui?


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gambe e braccia nessun problema



prova questa
http://www.holidaydepilatori.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=138&Itemid=124&lang=it


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi sa che non hai capito


:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Malizioso.......
> Voi uomini riuscite a trovare erotico anche il fare la ceretta


bellissimo, così la fai come ti piace :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

la discussione ha preso un risvolto interessante, altro che l'ha voluta e l'ha cercata.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> prova questa
> http://www.holidaydepilatori.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=138&Itemid=124&lang=it


Ma la compri su internet?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> devi trovare la cera giusta e prenderci un po la mano..



Mo vedi quante mani si fanno avanti! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> la discussione ha preso un risvolto interessante, altro che l'ha voluta e l'ha cercata.


Riuscissimo mai a restare in topic:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> di lui?


mi piacerebbe tanto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mo vedi quante mani si fanno avanti! :mrgreen:



non vorrei sembrare ripetitivo ma mi associo.

prendiamo il primo Treno per Roma e dopo ceretta alla Simy di beviamo un caffè ??? :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma la compri su internet?



no, la devi cercare un po' perchè non la hanno tutti..però nelle profumerie ben fornite la trovi..oppure scrivi a loro e ti dicono dove comprarla


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Malizioso.......
> Voi uomini riuscite a trovare erotico anche il fare la ceretta



Molto erotico.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non vorrei sembrare ripetitivo ma mi associo.
> 
> prendiamo il primo Treno per Roma e dopo ceretta alla Simy di beviamo un caffè ??? :rotfl:



felinastro come osi???.....nn sai che Simy e'roba mia???....sti gatti bianchi che cosa sono...:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non vorrei sembrare ripetitivo ma mi associo.
> 
> prendiamo il primo Treno per Roma e dopo ceretta alla Simy di beviamo un caffè ??? :rotfl:


Una sola parola Yuma,:mrgreen: io mi dissocio. Per il caffè invece mi associo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Una sola parola Yuma,:mrgreen: io mi dissocio. Per il caffè invece mi associo.


portiamo un paio di ossa per corromperla :mrgreen:




lothar57 ha detto:


> felinastro come osi???.....nn sai che Simy e'roba mia???....sti gatti bianchi che cosa sono...:mrgreen:


Io come un medico sono. Arrivo, ceretto e me ne vado! :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> la prima volta è veramente un incubo..ma se poi ti abitui te la fai tranquillamente



vero...
devi solo imparare ad assumere le posizioni giuste..

magari io non riuscirei a farla sugli altri


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Molto erotico.




beh di erotico nel farsi la ceretta non vedo proprio nulla.....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vero...
> *devi solo imparare ad assumere le posizioni giuste..
> 
> *magari io non riuscirei a farla sugli altri


associamoci!!


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sei incredibile. sincero, di cuore, ti mancano le palle (come si suol dire).



...hem..incredibile perchè mi faccio la ceretta da sola o perchè racconto come me la faccio?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> portiamo un paio di ossa per corromperla :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma la compri su internet?



io uso questa.
per la guest è fantastica.
la migliore.
La trovi dove ci siamo viste.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vero...
> devi solo imparare ad assumere le posizioni giuste..
> 
> magari io non riuscirei a farla sugli altri


Minchia papà! Annù!! la smetti?


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sulle gambe e sulle braccia è un attimo.
> Alla guest, dopo vari pianti, ho trovato una ceretta fantastica e il trucco è farla ogni 10/15 giorni.
> In 10 minuti raso la guest.
> Certo.
> ...




mio marito invece vorrebbe aiutarmi....

ma io

non mi fido.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...hem..incredibile perchè mi faccio la ceretta da sola o perchè racconto come me la faccio?


non penserai che sia una cosa comune??

cioè io mica vado a raccontare che quando mi depilo il pube prendo la testa con due dita e tiro la pelle per far scivolare meglio il rasoio.

merda l'ho appena raccontato.... :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh di erotico nel farsi la ceretta non vedo proprio nulla.....



Bhe io vedo! eccome se vedo! vedo la guest star!!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh di erotico nel farsi la ceretta non vedo proprio nulla.....


esatto
Che poi se non sono bravi si prendono anche tutte le imprecazioni del caso:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non vorrei sembrare ripetitivo ma mi associo.
> 
> prendiamo il primo Treno per Roma e dopo ceretta alla Simy di beviamo un caffè ??? :rotfl:


io mi ceretto da sola! 



lothar57 ha detto:


> felinastro come osi???.....nn sai che Simy e'roba mia???....sti gatti bianchi che cosa sono...:mrgreen:






Ultimo ha detto:


> Una sola parola Yuma,:mrgreen: io mi dissocio. Per il caffè invece mi associo.


ecco bravo ricordati di Yuma



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> portiamo un paio di ossa per corromperla :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yuma non si lascia corrompere!  




Annuccia ha detto:


> vero...
> devi solo imparare ad assumere le posizioni giuste..
> 
> magari io non riuscirei a farla sugli altri


Annù però detta cosi... :rotfl:



Tebe ha detto:


> io uso questa.
> per la guest è fantastica.
> la migliore.
> La trovi dove ci siamo viste.
> :mrgreen:


:mrgreen: chissà chi me l'ha consigliata a me.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io uso questa.
> per la guest è fantastica.
> la migliore.
> La trovi dove ci siamo viste.
> :mrgreen:


Grazie


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...hem..incredibile perchè mi faccio la ceretta da sola o perchè racconto come me la faccio?


per come le racconti, e non solo per questo.  
sei una, tra non molte di qua, non me ne vogliate, che suscita la mia curiosità. Non dico chi altre.


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non penserai che sia una cosa comune??
> 
> cioè io mica vado a raccontare che quando mi depilo il pube prendo la testa con due dita e tiro la pelle per far scivolare meglio il rasoio.
> 
> *merda l'ho appena raccontato*.... :rotfl:



ahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie


nel centro commerciale vicino, nella profumeria per parrucchieri.
Comunque se decidi ti accompagno!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> per come le racconti, e non solo per questo.
> sei una, tra non molte di qua, non me ne vogliate, che suscita la mia curiosità. Non dico chi altre.



Cambia "chi" con cosa, compà :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nel centro commerciale vicino, nella profumeria per parrucchieri.
> Comunque se decidi ti accompagno!


ok ho capito 
appena finisce sto periodo di merda ci andiamo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Yuma non si lascia corrompere!


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> View attachment 6193


io ODIO quell'uomo!
ma non hai sentito le ultime notizie?


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nel centro commerciale vicino, nella profumeria per parrucchieri.
> Comunque se decidi ti accompagno!




io per la zona ingiunale uso le strisce..(qualsiasi tipo, mai avuto problemi..)

per le zone difficili, beh stringo i denti e vado di
silk epil....







(ragazzi nemmeno questo è un eùoggetto erotico...
per niente)


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> View attachment 6193


togli quella foto :unhappy:
quell'uomo è un mostro :unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

*OTISSIMO*



Simy ha detto:


> io ODIO quell'uomo!
> ma non hai sentito le ultime notizie?


si stavo leggendo proprio ora... spero non sia vero perchè veramente mi cade un mito.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> si stavo leggendo proprio ora... spero non sia vero perchè veramente mi cade un mito.



A me altro.


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> togli quella foto :unhappy:
> quell'uomo è un mostro :unhappy:



ecco appunto


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> si stavo leggendo proprio ora... spero non sia vero perchè veramente mi cade un mito.


è da un po' che gira sta notizia...soprattutto tra noi che siamo nell'ambiente e non credo che sia una bufala...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io per la zona ingiunale uso le strisce..(qualsiasi tipo, mai avuto problemi..)
> 
> per le zone difficili, beh stringo i denti e vado di
> *silk epil....
> ...



:scared:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è da un po' che gira sta notizia...soprattutto tra noi che siamo nell'ambiente e non credo che sia una bufala...


ma in verità nel video shoc ( che poi tanto shoc non è ) ci sono commenti di persone che hanno partecipato alle trasmissioni che smentiscono il video.

Ora studio un po'...  :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco appunto


perdona la mia ignoranza..chi e'??e che ha combinato???


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :scared:



è mostruoso lo so....

non ti dico le lacrime...


ma in certi punti con la cera faccio solo pasticci..

tralasdciando il dolore...è pratico, non sporca....
e arriva ovunque


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è da un po' che gira sta notizia...soprattutto *tra noi che siamo nell*'*ambiente *e non credo che sia una bufala...



cioè?


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> cioè?



è un discorso lungo...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è mostruoso lo so....
> 
> non ti dico le lacrime...
> 
> ...



Io ancora mica la capisco Annuccia, pare sempre che parli di altro.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è un discorso lungo...


Voglio morireeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perdona la mia ignoranza..chi e'??e che ha combinato???


è un addestratore di cani americano, è diventato famoso anche in Italia per un programma che trasmettono su Sky.
Sembra però che il tipo in questione addestri i cani utilizzando calci e collari elettrici (che comunque in america non sono  vietati)


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Voglio morireeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


oddio no stavolta ero seria giuro :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> oddio no stavolta ero seria giuro :rotfl:


Ti credo ti credo. quanti cm era ?


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti credo ti credo. quanti cm era ?


sai che io sono abituata bene :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ancora mica la capisco Annuccia, pare sempre che *parli di altro*.




secondo te cosa è il silk epil?...



ho perlato per caso di vibratori....


quelli almeno fanno del bene......:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sai che io sono abituata bene :mrgreen:


Veramente mica lo mai visto. solo per sentito dire eh! ma ci credo, si si ci credo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è un addestratore di cani americano, è diventato famoso anche in Italia per un programma che trasmettono su Sky.
> Sembra però che il tipo in questione addestri i cani utilizzando calci e collari elettrici (che comunque in america non sono vietati)


Io non so se sia vero. Ma anche se non utilizzasse quei sistemi io il mio cane a uno così non lo affiderei.
La sensazione che ho io, totalmente ignorante sul tema, è che cerchi di umanizzare quelle povere bestiole. E mica sono fatti di gomma e che cazzo...sono cani facciamogli fare i cani


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è un discorso lungo...



adesso è tutto molto più chiaro, grazie cara.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> secondo te cosa è il silk epil?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se fossi stato donna conoscerei il silk.... ma essendo uomo no. :mrgreen:

Quindi leggendo non sporca arriva dentro mi esco le lacrime etc etc..... 


Come sai che fanno bene ?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> adesso è tutto molto più chiaro, grazie cara.



auhauhauhauhauha


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se fossi stato donna conoscerei il silk.... ma essendo uomo no. :mrgreen:
> 
> Quindi leggendo non sporca arriva dentro mi esco le lacrime etc etc.....
> 
> ...





certo non fanno male come il silk che strappa i peli uno ad uno a velocità.....
fa tre volte male della ceretta....che strappa via tutto in un sol colpo....



vuoi provare....?


----------



## Daniele (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se fossi stato donna conoscerei il silk.... ma essendo uomo no. :mrgreen:
> 
> Quindi leggendo non sporca arriva dentro mi esco le lacrime etc etc.....
> 
> ...


fanno bene??? Bhe, l'uso improprio con perdita dello stesso in un posto posteriore può essere cosa alquanto imbarazzante in pronto soccorso...a volte conoscere tanti inferimeri del Malpighi è qualcosa di comico...a volte a livello di un film splatter.


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non so se sia vero. Ma anche se non utilizzasse quei sistemi io il mio cane a uno così non lo affiderei.
> La sensazione che ho io, totalmente ignorante sul tema, è che cerchi di umanizzare quelle povere bestiole. E mica sono fatti di gomma e che cazzo...sono cani facciamogli fare i cani


a me sembra che cerchi di sottometterli, segue la filosofia del capobranco :unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> certo non fanno male come il silk che strappa i peli uno ad uno a velocità.....
> fa tre volte male della ceretta....che strappa via tutto in un sol colpo....
> 
> 
> ...


Appena mi depilo la guest star, al momento mi farei soltanto del male. :rotfl:

e un canciari pirtusu!! madò sto morendo non c'è la faccio più!


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non so se sia vero. Ma anche se non utilizzasse quei sistemi io il mio cane a uno così non lo affiderei.
> La sensazione che ho io, totalmente ignorante sul tema, è che cerchi di umanizzare quelle povere bestiole. E mica sono fatti di gomma e che cazzo...sono cani facciamogli fare i cani


No, umanizzare proprio no.


Vedi un cane non si recuepera in 5 minuti. qui parliamo spesso di cani con problemi comportamentali gravi che hanno bisogno di un percorso di recupero lento, graduale e duraturo nel tempo. 

cioè se io vengo da te e invece di farti capire dove sbagli la prima cosa che faccio è quella di darti 4 pizze ben assestate le cose sono due: o tu mi ridai le 4 pizze e vediamo chi è più forte e comanda oppure siccome io sono più alta e grossa di te tu te ne stai buona buona e fai quello che ti dico io finchè non me ne vado...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> fanno bene??? Bhe, l'uso improprio con perdita dello stesso in un posto posteriore può essere cosa alquanto imbarazzante in pronto soccorso...a volte conoscere tanti inferimeri del Malpighi è qualcosa di comico...a volte a livello di un film splatter.


 Io quasi quasi cambierei argomento. Non oso immaginare. :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> a me sembra che cerchi di sottometterli, segue la filosofia del capobranco :unhappy:


attenzione: il cane ha bisogno di un capo branco


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> fanno bene??? Bhe, l'uso improprio* con perdita dello stesso in un posto posteriore può essere cosa alquanto imbarazzante in pronto soccorso...*a volte conoscere tanti inferimeri del Malpighi è qualcosa di comico...a volte a livello di un film splatter.




beh deve essere difficile perdere un vibratore li dentro eh...

2 sono le cose...
o il culo è troppo grande...
o il vibro è piccino piccino....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> No, umanizzare proprio no.
> 
> 
> Vedi un cane non si recuepera in 5 minuti. qui parliamo spesso di cani con problemi comportamentali gravi che hanno bisogno di un percorso di recupero lento, graduale e duraturo nel tempo.
> ...



Io sinceramente ogni tanto spero che qualche cagnolino (one) un bello sgagnone glielo dia.


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sinceramente ogni tanto spero che qualche cagnolino (one) un bello sgagnone glielo dia.


secondo me se li piglia..ma ovviamente in tv tagliano! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> fanno bene??? Bhe, l'uso improprio con perdita dello stesso in un posto posteriore può essere cosa alquanto imbarazzante in pronto soccorso...a volte conoscere tanti inferimeri del Malpighi è qualcosa di comico...a volte a livello di un film splatter.


Dani, scusa ma come si fa a perdere un vibratore all'interno
Capisco cose che si possono rompere (le storie sugli ortaggi le abbiamo sentite tutti:mrgreen ma un vibratore no dai


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh deve essere difficile perdere un vibratore li dentro eh...
> 
> 2 sono le cose...
> o il culo è troppo grande...
> o il vibro è piccino piccino....



A parere mio manca qualche pirtuso, ma fate come se non avessi scritto.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh deve essere difficile perdere un vibratore li dentro eh...
> 
> 2 sono le cose...
> *o il culo è troppo grande...
> *o il vibro è piccino piccino....


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io quasi quasi cambierei argomento. Non oso immaginare. :mrgreen:





comunque si stava parlando di strumenti per la depilazione...

poi qualcuno ha creduto fosse altro...
e poi la depravata sono io....


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> comunque si stava parlando di strumenti per la depilazione...
> 
> poi qualcuno ha creduto fosse altro...
> e poi la depravata sono io....



Mi associo.


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> attenzione: il cane ha bisogno di un capo branco


si...non sono riuscita a spiegarmi, volevo dire che lui si impone con atti di forza e in maniera violenta. non mi sembra il modo, ecco. forse ora sono stata più chiara, lo spero almeno. :unhappy:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


>




scusa farfy come si può perdere un vibratore la dentro....???

puoi perdere un olivo, una pallina:rotfl:
(meno male che non c'è joey)

una cosa piccina....

ma un vibratore no....



ps. a scanso di equivoci....
non uso palline olive limoni....
e per dirla tutta non sono molto amante di robe finte....


meglio quelle vere così restano dove sono senza perdersi....





:rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dani, scusa ma come si fa a perdere un vibratore all'interno
> Capisco cose che si possono rompere (le storie sugli ortaggi le abbiamo sentite tutti:mrgreen ma un vibratore no dai


Nello stesso motivo per cui un ragazzo è arrivato coin una lattina di cocacola nel sedere...si vede che era ben allenato!!!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa farfy come si può perdere un vibratore la dentro....???
> 
> puoi perdere un olivo, una pallina:rotfl:
> (meno male che non c'è joey)
> ...



Sono d'accordo con te. Ho scritto anch'io la stessa cosa....

p.s. A me non dispiacciono:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> si...non sono riuscita a spiegarmi, volevo dire che lui si impone con atti di forza e in maniera violenta. non mi sembra il modo, ecco. forse ora sono stata più chiara, lo spero almeno. :unhappy:


ah ok... si..


----------



## Daniele (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> meglio quelle vere così restano dove sono senza perdersi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si si, dicono tutti così!!!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nello stesso motivo per cui un ragazzo è arrivato coin una lattina di cocacola nel sedere...si vede che era ben allenato!!!



Intanto la lattina di coca è più corta di un vibratore.........
:mrgreen:comunque sono casi estremi dai...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh deve essere difficile perdere un vibratore li dentro eh...
> 
> 2 sono le cose...
> o il culo è troppo grande...
> o il vibro è piccino piccino....


Mi spiace a sto giro ha ragione Daniele, 
e proprio una rivista specialistica medica
anni fa...
Mi fu mostrata dal mio amico medico...

Conteneva radiografie di cose finite negli intestini della gente non si sa come ne perchè...

Si va dalla torcia a pile accesa
alla Barbie...

Se il vibratore entra tutto e lo sfintere si chiude....
Amen eh?


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa farfy come si può perdere un vibratore la dentro....???
> 
> puoi perdere un olivo, una pallina:rotfl:
> (meno male che non c'è joey)
> ...


Joey ci perde i termometri... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Ho scritto anch'io la stessa cosa....
> 
> p.s. *A me non dispiacciono:mrgreen:*




ma nemmeno a me..ne avrò 5 o 6...ma non li amo tantissimo.....


e soprattutto
i miei





(ultim questa è per te se la capisci)






non
si 
possono 
perdere.


----------



## Daniele (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto la lattina di coca è più corta di un vibratore.........
> :mrgreen:comunque sono casi estremi dai...


Uhmmm, la lattina nuova ha una certa lunghezza...cioè...golosone il tizio.
Però esistono vibratori di tutte le dimensioni carissime, non solo extra strong!!!


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

Mi sa che T-Rex si è messo paura ed è scappato :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Joey ci perde i termometri... :rotfl::rotfl:






quoto


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi spiace a sto giro ha ragione Daniele,
> e proprio una rivista specialistica medica
> anni fa...
> Mi fu mostrata dal mio amico medico...
> ...



ho capito ma devi essere un bel coglione a metterlo dentro tutto


ci siamo allontanati definitivamente e inesorabilmente dalla domanda del 3d:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma nemmeno a me..ne avrò 5 o 6...ma non li amo tantissimo.....
> 
> 
> e soprattutto
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Uhmmm, la lattina nuova ha una certa lunghezza...cioè...golosone il tizio.
> Però esistono vibratori di tutte le dimensioni carissime, non solo extra strong!!!



Oggi ho la cretinite....Ma che senso ha usare un vibratore di dimensioni ridotte.....
Sarà una forma di perversione:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi ho la cretinite....Ma che senso ha usare un vibratore di dimensioni ridotte.....
> Sarà una forma di perversione:mrgreen:


:rotfl: quoto


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

questa discussione su usi e costumi va votata. mancano le vecchiette, ma le giovani sanno la loro.

mille non si è ancora esposta.

non voglio immaginare tebe.


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

non
si 
possono 
perdere.[/QUOTE]
ovviamente.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io per la zona ingiunale uso le strisce..(qualsiasi tipo, mai avuto problemi..)
> 
> per le zone difficili, beh stringo i denti e vado di
> *silk epil*....
> ...



hai la figa d'amianto?


scusa il francesismo,ma quando ci vuole ci vuole.

Con il silk_ lì,_ minimo hai una patata  rivestita con un esoscheletro.

Jesus, non ci posso nemmeno pensare,
Si è rattrappita tutta solo al pensiero.




paura


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai la figa d'amianto?
> 
> 
> scusa il francesismo,ma quando ci vuole ci vuole.
> ...


quoto


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è mostruoso lo so....
> 
> non ti dico le lacrime...
> 
> ...



basta ti prego.
basta.


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *hai la figa d'amianto?
> 
> *
> scusa il francesismo,ma quando ci vuole ci vuole.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:
apprezzo la tua schiettezza :rotfl:


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> basta ti prego.
> basta.


cosa c'è di meglio del classico rasoio? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si lo so
> I coglioni sono sempre le altre persone
> Noi siamo sempre
> i perfetti e i giusti
> ...


Sei alla frutta se pur di tirarmi frecciate ti attacchi anche a un commento sui vibratori.
Strano pensavo che quelle che non te l'hanno data ti fossero indifferenti o le ignorassi.
Si vede che sono un'eccezione 
Che gli faró mai agli uomini (faccina ironica)
Con il cell non posso nettere la faccina che vomita e non posso disapprovarti, lo faccio appena torno al pc


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> questa discussione su usi e costumi va votata. mancano le vecchiette, ma le giovani sanno la loro.
> 
> *mille non si è ancora esposta.*
> 
> non voglio immaginare tebe.


e cosa mai potrei aggiungere? :rotfl:

penso che le altre ragazze del forum abbiano già detto tutto


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nello stesso motivo per cui un ragazzo è arrivato coin una lattina di cocacola nel sedere...si vede che era ben allenato!!!


dalla depilazione siamo passati ai vibratori per finire all'anal con le lattine di coca cola.


Quelle della fanta vanno bene lo stesso secondo te?


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi spiace a sto giro ha ragione Daniele,
> e proprio una rivista specialistica medica
> anni fa...
> Mi fu mostrata dal mio amico medico...
> ...


la barbie nel culo?


CHANEL PRESTO!










TUMP!


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Gennaio 2013)

oggi proprio non sapevo cosa mettermi. e non parlo di vestiti:rotfl:

​


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> questa discussione su usi e costumi va votata. mancano le vecchiette, ma le giovani sanno la loro.
> 
> mille non si è ancora esposta.
> 
> non voglio immaginare tebe.



sulla mia collezione di rabbit rosa non dirò una sola parola.
E nemmeno sui dildo brillantinati.
Figuriamoci quelli in pelle.
Sulla varietà di palline cinesi poi, non saprete nulla. (sono le mie preferite. Flapflap)


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> cosa c'è di meglio del classico rasoio? :mrgreen:


Nemmeno morta. Ho la pelle iper reattiva. Se mi faccio il rasoio li, dopo un ora sono piena di bolle che mi durano 15 giorni. No no...forse la pelle degli uomini è diversa, ma il rasoio vade retro satana.


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sulla mia collezione di rabbit rosa non dirò una sola parola.
> E nemmeno sui* dildo brillantinati.
> *Figuriamoci quelli in pelle.
> Sulla varietà di palline cinesi poi, non saprete nulla. (sono le mie preferite. Flapflap)


non ho mai sentito parlare dei dildo brillantinati, però mi viene male al solo pensiero
non oso immaginare quanto raschiano... iange:


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> e cosa mai potrei aggiungere? :rotfl:
> 
> penso che le altre ragazze del forum abbiano già detto tutto



mille ha il vibratore che che gli conta i battiti cardiaci, il consumo di calorie e i chilometri percorsi.
e se non sbaglio  ha il modello super lusso che ha  una bussola satellitare all'interno con segnale di sos se dovesse perdersi nella foresta amazzonica.


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non ho mai sentito parlare dei dildo brillantinati, però mi viene male al solo pensiero
> non oso immaginare quanto raschiano... iange:



ma no che non raschiano. Fidati. Sono brillantinati dentro.
Fuori lisci.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai la figa d'amianto?
> 
> 
> scusa il francesismo,ma quando ci vuole ci vuole.
> ...


La patata in adamantio può farsela solo Wolverine. Chiaro???

che poi io il silk epil l'ho usato ( non su di me ) ed è un aggeggino proprio divertente. 

cazzo avete capito?? per depilare!



Tebe ha detto:


> ma no che non raschiano. Fidati. Sono brillantinati dentro.
> Fuori lisci.


ma non sarebbero meglio un po' "venosi"?????


----------



## Daniele (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi ho la cretinite....Ma che senso ha usare un vibratore di dimensioni ridotte.....
> Sarà una forma di perversione:mrgreen:


Bhe sai, poi cosa dici al tuo uomo dopo!!!

"solo con quel cosetto??? Io sono abituata a ben altro!!!"


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma no che non raschiano. Fidati. Sono brillantinati dentro.
> Fuori lisci.


ovviamente....
la mia era una battuta :mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mille ha il vibratore che che gli conta i battiti cardiaci, il consumo di calorie e i chilometri percorsi.
> e se non sbaglio  ha il modello super lusso che ha  una bussola satellitare all'interno con segnale di sos se dovesse perdersi nella foresta amazzonica.


che s_c_*I*ema! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (3 Gennaio 2013)

Signore mie, pensate alla mia compagna che dovrà farsi 7 mesi senza di me...che vibratore le consigliate???


----------



## lunaiena (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco appunto



Ma che è di nome
Cesar Millan?


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma che è di nome
> Cesar Millan?


si


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Signore mie, *pensate alla mia compagna che dovrà farsi 7 mesi senza di me.*..che vibratore le consigliate???


:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:








:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (3 Gennaio 2013)

Caffè
Depilazione
Anal
Cesar Millan


è uno spasso seguirvi 


Per quel che riguarda Cesar Millan, consiglio la lettura dei suoi libri, ne parla diffusamente dei metodi di correzzione quali collari elettrificato & co. Comunque stiamo parlando di cani con GRAVI problemi comportamentali, non del bastardino che piscia sul divano.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ira:


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Signore mie, pensate alla mia compagna che dovrà farsi 7 mesi senza di me...che vibratore le consigliate???


mi permetto di suggerirle questo :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (3 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> mi permetto di suggerirle questo :mrgreen:
> 
> View attachment 6195



Carissima, sai che sei proprio molto nerd???


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> mi permetto di suggerirle questo :mrgreen:
> 
> View attachment 6195



questi che si illuminano sono perfetti per la depilazione alla guest


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :ira:



ma uffi, ero ironica.
Con tutto quello che ci siamo detti con Daniele questo è nulla!



rattristata
miniflapflap


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, sai che sei proprio molto nerd???


eh lo so :mrgreen:

pensa che palle sopportarmi tutti i giorni mentre cito film, libri e cavolate varie


----------



## Daniele (3 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> eh lo so :mrgreen:
> 
> pensa che palle sopportarmi tutti i giorni mentre cito film, libri e cavolate varie


Non lo so come può essere, solitamente sono io a citare film, libri e i Simpson...e la mia povera compagna mi sopporta poco poco a volte, ma che si può fare, sono così!!!


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe intendevi questo? :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> mi permetto di suggerirle questo :mrgreen:
> 
> View attachment 6195


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

smeraldooooooooooo!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

:bacio:


Tebe ha detto:


> rattristata
> miniflapflap









Perdonate il doppio post.... ho cannato!


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> Tebe intendevi questo? :mrgreen:




.....non l'avevo mai visto.
inquietante.

sono questi







o questo.
che preferisco. stile drag infatti


----------



## lunaiena (3 Gennaio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Caffè
> Depilazione
> Anal
> Cesar Millan
> ...


Infatti ...


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *hai la figa d'amianto?
> 
> *
> scusa il francesismo,ma quando ci vuole ci vuole.
> ...





forse, ma no non credo...
sai per anni mi parlarono male di questo coso
irrita la pelle..(beh per quello che fa non può certo lasciarla rosea ...stappa i peli..ergo..)
spezza i plei anzicche estirparli alla radice
dopo l'utilizzi i peli si incarnano e quant'altro...

dunque mai usato
un pomeriggio ero in un negozio di elettrodomestici perchè mi si era incendiato il phon

vidi in un cestone questi affarini in offerta...(15-20 euro non ricordo)
beh li guardai e mi dissi
tutt'alpiù perdo 20 euro...
magari lo provo solo in una parte vediamo cosa accade

torno a casa e lo provo in pochissimi centimetri di gamba
beh dopo pochi istanti la pelle era di un color rosso fuoco con bolle annesse...

alla sera era tornata come prima senza nemmeno averci messo sopra nulla...

beh io continuo con la cera
quello lo uso per la parti scomode...e per estirpare i superstiti...

fa male..molto
il rossore dura qualche ora in più, ma passa...

certo non riuscirei ad usarlo per tutta la superficie da depilare.....troppo doloroso...


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Infatti ...



il tuo infatti è raccapricciante.

siccome si tratta di bestie dobbiamo trattarle male, ma se fosse un bambino? 

avete provato con i vostri figli ad educarli con un bel guinzaglio a scarica elettrica? oppure a prenderli a calci nei fianchi?


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non lo so come può essere, solitamente sono io a citare film, libri e i Simpson...e la mia povera compagna mi sopporta poco poco a volte, ma che si può fare, sono così!!!






:amici:​


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> forse, ma no non credo...
> sai per anni mi parlarono male di questo coso
> irrita la pelle..(beh per quello che fa non può certo lasciarla rosea ...stappa i peli..ergo..)
> spezza i plei anzicche estirparli alla radice
> ...


credo sia questione di pelle proprio.
Ho usato anche io per molti anni il silk ma solo sul polpaccio e nelle emergenze.
Mi strappa tutto e incarnimenti come se piovesse.

Comunque concordo. E' comodo di brutto


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

*ecco*

un'altra differenza: ceretta o silk.



siamo ancora IN.


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi spiace a sto giro ha ragione Daniele,
> e proprio una rivista specialistica medica
> anni fa...
> Mi fu mostrata dal mio amico medico...
> ...





perdonami...è gente ingorda eh?




perchè ripeto non è semplice infilar fino in fondo e addirittura perdere uno di quei cosi..
ci vuole impegno...

daniele riferendosi a quell'episodio parlava dei vibratori come oggetti pericolosi...
beh non lo sono, o meglio non lo dovrebbero essere..
di per se nessun oggetto è pericoloso, lo può diventare se ne fai un uso sconsiderato...

anche una banana, una zucchna  non sono pericolose.................... 


se la mangi e basta....


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perdonami...è gente ingorda eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



volevi salvarti la faccia.   ahahahahahah   :rotfl:


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perdonami...è gente ingorda eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> un'altra differenza: ceretta o silk.
> 
> 
> 
> siamo ancora IN.



ceretta tutta la vita


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perdonami...è gente ingorda eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quotone:up:
che fai la saputella anche tu?
tutti coglioni gli altri e tu perfetta:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> anche una banana, una zucchna non sono pericolose....................
> 
> 
> ....


basta che siano fresche! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quotone:up:
> che fai la saputella anche tu?
> tutti coglioni gli altri e tu perfetta:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quotone:up:
> che fai la saputella anche tu?
> tutti coglioni gli altri e tu perfetta:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> volevi salvarti la faccia.   ahahahahahah   :rotfl:


più che altro mi salvo la figa.....
scusa eh?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma nemmeno a me..ne avrò 5 o 6...ma non li amo tantissimo.....
> 
> 
> e soprattutto
> ...



Si, scusa un'attimo sto cercando una cosa. Appena posso leggo bene e ti rispondo.


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, scusa un'attimo sto cercando una cosa. Appena posso leggo bene e ti rispondo.




non mi dire che l'hai persa.....???


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non mi dire che l'hai persa.....???


e dove l'ha persa ..............ahahahah 

peggio di J.B. ahahahaha 

sarà un'arancina ahahahaha 



:rotfl::rotfl:



no no, un arancina, no, un cannolooooooo  :rotfl:, di ricotta  :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> più che altro mi salvo la figa.....
> scusa eh?


 siamo lanciate oggi eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi ho la cretinite....Ma che senso ha usare un vibratore di dimensioni ridotte.....
> Sarà una forma di perversione:mrgreen:



 auahuahahahahahahahahahahahaahaha


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> siamo lanciate oggi eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




:rotfl:adoro cazzeggiare e scrivere cretinate.....

vedi farfy la vita è già abbastanza dura...

prenderla morbida ogni tanto non può che fare bene...


del resto sono una persona normale....



(per fortuna ogni tanto c'è anche qualcos'altro di duro oltre la vita:rotfl:




..................basta giuro...):rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> oggi proprio non sapevo cosa mettermi. e non parlo di vestiti:rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 6194​



Immagino una sera "galante" e qualcuno nel dopo cena che dice, tu che cola cola usi?


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Immagino una sera "galante" e qualcuno nel dopo cena che dice, tu che cola cola usi?





hai trovato ciò che avevi perso?


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> basta che siano fresche! :mrgreen:


ma non fredde :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> hai trovato ciò che avevi perso?



il cannolo?    s'è squagliato.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:adoro cazzeggiare e scrivere cretinate.....
> 
> vedi farfy la vita è già abbastanza dura...
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl:
Siamo proprio in forma oggi!!


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

poi sono io quella che parla sempre di sesso.

non mi sembrate tanto gorettiani


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma non fredde :rotfl::rotfl:



beh poco importa....




perchè si riscaldano subito...............



:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





occhio che non si sciolgano......


e mollacchie mica sortiscono l'effetto desiderato.....



:rotfl:




sopprimetemi vi prego


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:adoro cazzeggiare e scrivere cretinate.....
> 
> vedi farfy la vita è già abbastanza dura...
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Gennaio 2013)

Che degenero! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> poi sono io quella che parla sempre di sesso.
> 
> non mi sembrate tanto gorettiani




beh io sono quella depravata....




non lo sapevi?....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh poco importa....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ringrazia che mi sa che Minerva è in ferie


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Che degenero! :rotfl::rotfl:




non 
è











MERAVIGLIOSO?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

................................................... nei puntini ci sono parolacce a chi di dovere.


No non l'ho trovata mi serve una manina delicata. Non vi affollate eh! stronzi stardi e.... scusate avevo messo i puntini ma non ho resistito.:mrgreen:





























Massa di depravati!


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ringrazia che mi sa che Minerva è in ferie




STAVO PENSANDO LA STESSA COSA......e non solo lei...



CIAO MINERVA

torna presto....


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ................................................... nei puntini ci sono parolacce a chi di dovere.
> 
> 
> No non l'ho trovata mi serve una manina delicata. Non vi affollate eh! stronzi stardi e.... scusate avevo messo i puntini ma non ho resistito.:mrgreen:
> ...


io mi defilo
la manina non te la impresto :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> poi sono io quella che parla sempre di sesso.
> 
> non mi sembrate tanto gorettiani


Statistiche alla mano. :mrgreen:

Se ne parla tanto e se ne fa molto meno...



Ultimo ha detto:


> ................................................... nei puntini ci sono parolacce a chi di dovere.


vedo che ce la siamo rigiocata. Squadra che vince non si cambia! :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Che degenero! :rotfl::rotfl:


Io sono senza parole! rosso in viso e con gli occhi sbarrati! credimi!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> io mi defilo
> la manina non te la impresto :mrgreen: :rotfl:


e meno male!


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *Statistiche alla mano*. :mrgreen:
> 
> Se ne parla tanto e se ne fa molto meno...
> 
> ...




in che senso?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io sono senza parole! rosso in viso e con gli occhi sbarrati! credimi!


magari leva anche le mani dalle mutande...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> in che senso?


eddai il doppio senso in "statistiche alla mano" non c'è nemmeno a cercarlo con il microscopio!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Statistiche alla mano. :mrgreen:
> 
> Se ne parla tanto e se ne fa molto meno...
> 
> ...


:up: e bhe...

Sapessero che ci scriviamo in M.P.  tranquillo comunque non scrivo che abbiamo parlato di Tebe. 


Ops


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> magari leva anche le mani dalle mutande...
> 
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




e no...
mica sta facendo robe zozze....


lo ha detto pure

stà cercando




:rotfl:




ok basta


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> magari leva anche le mani dalle mutande...
> 
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Una sola, ok ?


----------



## lunaiena (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> il tuo infatti è raccapricciante.
> 
> siccome si tratta di bestie dobbiamo trattarle male, ma se fosse un bambino?
> 
> avete provato con i vostri figli ad educarli con un bel guinzaglio a scarica elettrica? oppure a prenderli a calci nei fianchi?


Forse se ti documentassi su questi medodi riusciresti a vederla diversamente ...
L'intensita della corrente è pari ad una stimolazione TENS che su di noi una seduta dura fino a 30 minuti nei casi di patologie più gravi ...su di un cane ha la durata di un quarantesimo di secondo...
la differenza tra noi e l'animale è la capacità di ragionare , nel senso che noi fin da piccoli conosciamo la corrente e ne consociamo gli effetti il nostro cane no... Per lui è una cosa da evitare ...
Un uso CORRETTO può salvare la vita di chi lo porta...
Poi il discorso è molto lungo e complesso ...
Sai cosa vuol dire adottare un cane definito "Pericoloso", sai che responsabilità ti accolli?
Personalmente per correggerlo ho usato un'altro metodo che funziona ugualmente ma se non avesse funzionato avrei dovuto sopprimerlo...

E comunque lo stesso metodo viene usato dai pastori per tenere le bestie chiuse all'interno di un perimetro di pascolo
per evitare in primis che fuggano e poi tutelarle da aggressioni esterne...


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> eddai il doppio senso in "statistiche alla mano" non c'è nemmeno a *cercarlo con il microscopio!!!!*


*
*



IN CHE SENSO


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io sono senza parole! rosso in viso e con gli occhi sbarrati! credimi!







​
Spero che T-Rex sia pronto per un ot del genere. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> in che senso?


Sono discorsi di uomini, e noi ci capiamo.  noi uomini dico. :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e no...
> mica sta facendo robe zozze....
> 
> 
> ...



chi cerca trova ..... prima o poi!



Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: e bhe...
> 
> Sapessero che ci scriviamo in M.P.  tranquillo comunque non scrivo che abbiamo parlato di Tebe.
> 
> ...


Sai che novità pure con Symi sto parlando di Tebe in PM.

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM! :mrgreen::mrgreen:




Ultimo ha detto:


> Una sola, ok ?


se proprio non puoi farne a meno..:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> IN CHE SENSO



UNICO! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e no...
> mica sta facendo robe zozze....
> 
> 
> ...


Tu scrivi di essere depravata, io agisco.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ​
> Spero che T-Rex sia pronto per un ot del genere. :mrgreen:


Speriamo sia sano di cuore.......


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono discorsi di uomini, e noi ci capiamo.  noi uomini dico. :mrgreen:



AH?


quindi voi uomini potete tranquillamente disquisire di peli e cerette....
capendo lucciole per lanterne...e bada sono stata buona perchè poevo dire
cazzi per lampioni eh?



noi non possiamo disquisire di qualcosa che permettimi sappiamo rallegrare meglio di voi....



chiediglielo

dai su





fammi sapere cosa risponde....


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> UNICO! :mrgreen:



Annù nota il maiuscolo, s'è solo scordato il grassetto. :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ​
> Spero che T-Rex sia pronto per un ot del genere. :mrgreen:




poverooooooooo:rotfl:


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> AH?
> 
> 
> quindi voi uomini potete tranquillamente disquisire di peli e cerette....
> ...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> noi non possiamo disquisire di qualcosa che permettimi sappiamo rallegrare meglio di voi....
> 
> 
> ....


questo è tutto da valutare.

prima valutiamo poi decidiamo....


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu scrivi di essere depravata, io agisco.




guarda cla...
siccome ti voglio troppo bene



evito di risponderti.....




la mano è brava almeno?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> AH?
> 
> 
> quindi voi uomini potete tranquillamente disquisire di peli e cerette....
> ...



Aspetta aspetta.... voi potete disquisire e tutto quello che volete, basta che la molliate depilata! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Annù nota il maiuscolo, s'è solo scordato il gr*O*ssetto. :mrgreen:


chi ha fatto la spia????





Annuccia ha detto:


> la mano è brava almeno?



ti rispondo io e senza mezzi termini. nessuna mano sa essere brava quanto la mia.

e' che purtroppo anche levandomi due costole non ci arriverei lo stesso...





:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> guarda cla...
> siccome ti voglio troppo bene
> 
> 
> ...


Annù rispondi pure :mrgreen: nel frattempo gli insegno a parlare, e non alla mano... vediamo che risponde. :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> chi ha fatto la spia????
> 
> 
> 
> ...








è vero....non posso obiettare




(sono seria)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è vero....non posso obiettare


e sarebbe stato strano il contrario 



> (sono seria)


giura! :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e sarebbe stato strano il contrario
> 
> 
> 
> giura! :rotfl:




:rotfl:


giuro....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> giuro....


Niente non sei credibile nemmeno giurando....:rotfl::rotfl:


qualcuno ha un fazzoletto di carta?? Sto piangendo dal ridere :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Annù rispondi pure :mrgreen: nel frattempo gli insegno a parlare, e non alla mano... vediamo che risponde. :mrgreen:


:rotfl:








ragazzi basta......





nn ce la faccio più.....


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> chi cerca trova ..... prima o poi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non è vero! 



ps. ringraziate che pure Oscuro è in ferie


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Niente non sei credibile nemmeno giurando....:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> qualcuno ha un fazzoletto di carta?? Sto piangendo dal ridere :rotfl::rotfl:



Si io, è sporco di lacrime e di muco, ma se lo vuoi...


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Niente non sei credibile nemmeno giurando....:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> qualcuno ha un fazzoletto di carta?? Sto piangendo dal ridere :rotfl::rotfl:



ti faxo il mio.....


è un pò cincicato....
tranquillo è pulito...





mia figlia crede che sono pazza perchè rido come una stordita davanti al pc.....





ci voleva cmq...
era da un pò che qui non si rideva così....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non è vero!


 

eddai Simy ti firmo lo scarico di responsabilità! :rotfl:





Ultimo ha detto:


> Si io, è sporco di lacrime e di muco, ma se lo vuoi...



dalle mie parti diciamo "piuttost che nient le mei piuttost". Passa all'ala :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ti faxo il mio.....
> 
> 
> è un pò cincicato....
> ...



Crede? uhm..... pazza, depravata e stordita! 


Minchia avrei il coraggio di dirglielo in faccia? 

















































































SI


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non è vero!
> 
> 
> 
> ps. ringraziate che pure Oscuro è in ferie





beh


lui si sarebbe divertito credo
è incazzoso


ma sa scherzare....


beh avrebbe detto che siamo tutte chiacchiere....


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> eddai Simy ti firmo lo scarico di responsabilità! :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma che schifo!!! eddai!!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non è vero!
> 
> 
> 
> ps. ringraziate che pure Oscuro è in ferie


Mandagli i saluti. pliss!


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Crede? uhm..... pazza, depravata e stordita!
> 
> 
> Minchia avrei il coraggio di dirglielo in faccia?
> ...






non è vero


ebbene si


sono una suora


suor carmelina.....


scrivo dal convento....
scrivo per conoscere il nemico e combatterlo.....
peccato che mi ci stò affezzionando


fate bene fratelli.....


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aspetta aspetta.... voi potete disquisire e tutto quello che volete, *basta che la molliate depilata!* :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non è vero
> 
> 
> ebbene si
> ...



Ecco, comincia anche tu a scrivere con due mani allora!!


















































































MUOIO MUOIO MUOIOOOOOOOOO


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh avrebbe detto che siamo tutte chiacchiere....


Occorre smentita immediata!! :rotfl:


io porto la ceretta....:mrgreen:



> a tutti....


grazie delle risate. :mrgreen:

e...Vi odio. oggi non posso nemmeno fare straordinario 
Ultimo.... ti lascio in buone mani. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mandagli i saluti. pliss!



e che sono la segretaria di Oscuro io :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


.... ah si lo sono.... 

ok glieli mando :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non è vero!
> 
> 
> 
> ps. *ringraziate che pure Oscuro è in ferie*



Mi manca
:triste:


Nessuno che mi invita per romantiche ore sul lago:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>


Stronza!!

mo ti becchi queste!!


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, comincia anche tu a scrivere con due mani allora!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






ma io stò già scrivendo con due mani......








e perchè non sei ancora morto?


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Mi manca
> *:triste:
> 
> 
> Nessuno che mi invita per romantiche ore sul lago:mrgreen:



:clava:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :clava:




:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stronza!!
> 
> mo ti becchi queste!!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Occorre smentita immediata!! :rotfl:
> 
> 
> io porto la ceretta....:mrgreen:
> ...



Scusa la sincerità ma dopo la foto postata d Tebe mi sono afflosciato tutto, altro che buone mani


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi manca
> :triste:
> 
> 
> Nessuno che mi invita per romantiche ore sul lago:mrgreen:


il lago è romantico in inverno? 

direi più una calda baita in montagna in mezzo alla neve


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :clava:


:angeletto:




:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e che sono la segretaria di Oscuro io :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> 
> .... ah si lo sono....
> ...



:mrgreen: che era un'assolo ?:rotfl:

Tranquilla non mi chiamo annuccia e non ci sono quindi doppi sensi.:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>


ke schifezza.......


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen: che era un'assolo ?:rotfl:
> 
> Tranquilla non mi chiamo annuccia e non ci sono quindi doppi sensi.:mrgreen:



che hai contro gli assoli? :mrgreen:






Vabbè la smetto... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi manca
> :triste:
> 
> 
> Nessuno che mi invita per romantiche ore sul lago:mrgreen:



Oscuro romantico? oscuro lago? 

Io leggendo oscuro ho pensato chissà perche ad un culo...... da cocacola! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :angeletto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> il lago è romantico in inverno?
> 
> direi più una calda baita in montagna in mezzo alla neve



guarda nell'invito di Oscuro di romantico non ce'ra molto:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

L'ho aggiunto io per non fare incazzare Simy........ma non ci sono riuscita:mrgreen:






Baita in montagna in mezzo alla neve è il top


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stronza!!
> 
> mo ti becchi queste!!







dopo questa credo ti sia cascato a terra....


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> guarda nell'invito di Oscuro di romantico non ce'ra molto:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> L'ho aggiunto io per non fare incazzare Simy........ma non ci sono riuscita:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


immaginavo che non fosse tua


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma io stò già scrivendo con due mani......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tesoro la battuta è scontata. MI STO TOCCANDO.:mrgreen: e chi smette più ora.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Oscuro romantico? oscuro lago?
> 
> Io leggendo oscuro ho pensato chissà perche ad un culo...... da cocacola! :mrgreen:


già spiegato a Gas:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tesoro la battuta è scontata. *MI STO TOCCANDO.:mrgreen: e chi smette più ora*.


è la tua prima volta? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> che hai contro gli assoli? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No no se ti piace continua eh! mica qua abbiamo riserve.... faccia faccia.. faccia pure.































Anvedi la Simy.


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> è la tua prima volta? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



sto con le lacrime giuro.. 'gna faccio :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen: che era un'assolo ?:rotfl:
> 
> Tranquilla non mi chiamo annuccia e non ci sono quindi doppi sensi.:mrgreen:



certo certo


e tu...
ti rispondo in mp....


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No no se ti piace continua eh! mica qua abbiamo riserve.... faccia faccia.. faccia pure.
> 
> 
> Anvedi la Simy.


:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dopo questa credo ti sia cascato a terra....



E non solo! sto pensando anche di cambiare..... insomma appena ho soldi passo da Casablanca.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> è la tua prima volta? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Peggio di una femmina sei! impiccione! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> certo certo
> 
> 
> e tu...
> ti rispondo in mp....



Nooooo ora no mi sconcentrooooo!!


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Peggio di una femmina sei! impiccione! :mrgreen:


pura curiosità


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora scrivo qualcosa, ma fa parte di due righe riassunte in circa 12 anni di vita matrimoniale, quindi nulla.(...)


Sì ho capito. Con il tradimento di tua moglie hai perso il significato dell'amore e mettendoti allo stesso livello di lei, hai riconquistato l'uguaglianza di cui vai fiero. Ti sei tolto l'amaro di bocca, e ogni volta che la chiami "amore mio", sorridi invece di incazzarti. Per il sorriso si fanno molte cose, anche tradire, e non tutte le volte che si fa, si fa del male. Per me hai risolto brillantemente il problema numero uno delle coppie in cui c'è stato il tradimento. Non hai tradito per vendetta (o non solo) ma soprattutto per tornare alla pari e ritrovare la propia serenità.


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> pura curiosità




di puro oggi non ci sta proprio nulla:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> di puro oggi non ci sta proprio nulla:rotfl:


leggi un po' nei giornali ... i puristi politici sono molto attivi questi giorni :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> di puro oggi non ci sta proprio nulla:rotfl:


basta...mo vasdo a comprare qualche giocattolino al sexy shop :rotfl::rotfl:

ao...guarda che aggieggio strano?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> basta...mo vasdo a comprare qualche giocattolino al sexy shop :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ao...guarda che aggieggio strano?


è uno sbucciapatate?


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sì ho capito. Con il tradimento di tua moglie hai perso il significato dell'amore e mettendoti allo stesso livello di lei, hai riconquistato l'uguaglianza di cui vai fiero. Ti sei tolto l'amaro di bocca, e ogni volta che la chiami "amore mio", sorridi invece di incazzarti. Per il sorriso si fanno molte cose, anche tradire, e non tutte le volte che si fa, si fa del male. *Per me hai risolto brillantemente il problema numero uno delle coppie in cui c'è stato il tradimento.* Non hai tradito per vendetta (o non solo) ma soprattutto per tornare alla pari e ritrovare la propia serenità.





mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:thinking:


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è uno sbucciapatate?



aspè che ti copio la descrizione.... :rotfl::rotfl:


_Sqweel 2 Oral Sex, la nuova versione del miglior simulatore di sesso orale al mondo! Provare il massimo piacere erotico grazie alle morbide 10 lingue in silicone, con 3 velocità vibranti e rotanti per garantire orgasmi intensi! Sqweel 2 è una vera rivoluzione nei giocattoli del sesso, con tutte le sue nuove funzioni e la sua elegante custodia. Sperimenta anche l'innovativa modalità "retromarcia", che fa ruotare le lingue in silicone nella direzione opposta!

_


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sì ho capito. Con il tradimento di tua moglie hai perso il significato dell'amore e mettendoti allo stesso livello di lei, hai riconquistato l'uguaglianza di cui vai fiero. Ti sei tolto l'amaro di bocca, e ogni volta che la chiami "amore mio", sorridi invece di incazzarti. Per il sorriso si fanno molte cose, anche tradire, e non tutte le volte che si fa, si fa del male. Per me hai risolto brillantemente il problema numero uno delle coppie in cui c'è stato il tradimento. Non hai tradito per vendetta (o non solo) ma soprattutto per tornare alla pari e ritrovare la propia serenità.



Non per nulla è da qualche mese che ti leggo con interesse, e riesci non so come, a capire. 

E' un complimento eh, anche se potrebbe sembrare il contrario. 

E se gli altri pensano che  sto dando del cretino a tutti tranne te, bhe hanno ragione a pensarlo! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:









































auhauhauahahauahaahhahahaah


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è uno sbucciapatate?


Madòòòòòòòò!! ne ho letto di belle battute ma questa è sublime!!


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> aspè che ti copio la descrizione.... :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> _Sqweel 2 Oral Sex, la nuova versione del miglior simulatore di sesso orale al mondo! Provare il massimo piacere erotico grazie alle morbide 10 lingue in silicone, con 3 velocità vibranti e rotanti per garantire orgasmi intensi! Sqweel 2 è una vera rivoluzione nei giocattoli del sesso, con tutte le sue nuove funzioni e la sua elegante custodia. Sperimenta anche l'innovativa modalità "retromarcia", che fa ruotare le lingue in silicone nella direzione opposta!
> ...




strepitoso.....


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> strepitoso.....


vuoi che ti dico il sito dove si può comprare? :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è uno sbucciapatate?


non lesbuccia per fortuna.....


le rende solo più felici:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non lesbuccia per fortuna.....
> 
> 
> le rende solo più felici:mrgreen:


:yes:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> aspè che ti copio la descrizione.... :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> _Sqweel 2 Oral Sex, la nuova versione del miglior simulatore di sesso orale al mondo! Provare il massimo piacere erotico grazie alle morbide 10 lingue in silicone, con 3 velocità vibranti e rotanti per garantire orgasmi intensi! Sqweel 2 è una vera rivoluzione nei giocattoli del sesso, con tutte le sue nuove funzioni e la sua elegante custodia. Sperimenta anche l'innovativa modalità "retromarcia", che fa ruotare le lingue in silicone nella direzione opposta!
> ...


Secondo me si ingolfa se la guest star è pelosa.


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo me si ingolfa se la guest star è pelosa.


e secondo te noi che ci cerettiamo a fare?:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vuoi che ti dico il sito dove si può comprare? :mrgreen:



e me lo chiedi.....


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2013)

quello che ha scritto esula dal tradimento facendomi pensare ad un uomo che vuole bene alla sua sposa bambina ma che non può amarla e stimarla  come vorrebbe fare con una donna , sua complice e compagna.
situazione tutt'altro che facile.
mi chiedo come abbia fatto fino ad ora a non innamorarsi di un'altra con questi presupposti.





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sì ho capito. Con il tradimento di tua moglie hai perso il significato dell'amore e mettendoti allo stesso livello di lei, hai riconquistato l'uguaglianza di cui vai fiero. Ti sei tolto l'amaro di bocca, e ogni volta che la chiami "amore mio", sorridi invece di incazzarti. Per il sorriso si fanno molte cose, anche tradire, e non tutte le volte che si fa, si fa del male. Per me hai risolto brillantemente il problema numero uno delle coppie in cui c'è stato il tradimento. Non hai tradito per vendetta (o non solo) ma soprattutto per tornare alla pari e ritrovare la propia serenità.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e secondo te noi che ci cerettiamo a fare?:mrgreen:


:angelo: che ne so io. 



che vi cerettate a fare ?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che ha scritto esula dal tradimento facendomi pensare ad un uomo che vuole bene alla sua sposa bambina ma che non può amarla e stimarla  come vorrebbe fare con una donna , sua complice e compagna.
> situazione tutt'altro che facile.
> mi chiedo come abbia fatto fino ad ora a non innamorarsi di un'altra con questi presupposti.


perché ama la sua donna più di ogni altra


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che ha scritto esula dal tradimento facendomi pensare ad un uomo che vuole bene alla sua sposa bambina ma che non può amarla e stimarla  come vorrebbe fare con una donna , sua complice e compagna.
> situazione tutt'altro che facile.
> mi chiedo come abbia fatto fino ad ora a non innamorarsi di un'altra con questi presupposti.


Si Minerva anche tu hai ragione, sono tanti i motivi. E sono serissimo.


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> perché ama la sua donna più di ogni altra


le vuole molto, molto bene.ma l'amore comprende cose che a lui mancano, secondo me


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :yes:












che ne pensi...è anche in saldo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> perché ama la sua donna più di ogni altra


E' vero.

Avevo scritto altro ma cancellato, non ho saputo esprimermi nella scrittura.


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che ne pensi...è anche in saldo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



sto valutando.... ho visto altre cosette interessanti... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> strepitoso.....


Quoto:up::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo me si ingolfa se la guest star è pelosa.



Non sei attento allora....

abbiamo appena finito di dire che siamo tutte depilate


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e secondo te noi che ci cerettiamo a fare?:mrgreen:


l'avevi detto prima tu:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> l'avevi detto prima tu:mrgreen:


avevi dubbi?:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> le vuole molto, molto bene.ma l'amore comprende cose che a lui mancano, secondo me



Minerva questo adesso, non prima, e tu credo la pensi come me, l'amore quello vero si coltiva, all'inizio credi nell'amore romantico, quello delle favole, dopo ti accorgi che l'amore è maturità,è altro.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sei attento allora....
> 
> abbiamo appena finito di dire che siamo tutte depilate


Sicura sicura ? :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che ha scritto esula dal tradimento facendomi pensare ad un uomo che vuole bene alla sua sposa bambina ma che non può amarla e stimarla  come vorrebbe fare con una donna , sua complice e compagna.
> situazione tutt'altro che facile.
> mi chiedo come abbia fatto fino ad ora a non innamorarsi di un'altra con questi presupposti.



*
AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH



E' TORNATA!!!!!







CAZZO!*


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *
> AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> ...


magari è pigra e non legge:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sicura sicura ? :rotfl:


cavolo ultimo...abbiamo riempito pagine in merito....

un manuale praticamente....


come diciamo dalle nostre parti...

non ni inchiri i pila...va....

(non ci riempire di peli..peli stà per frottole cazzate ecc ecc...nelle metafore devo dire che siamo proprio originali)


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> magari è pigra e non legge:mrgreen:




:scared:



faceva nascondino.....


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> magari è pigra e non legge:mrgreen:



Come no!! al momento è arrivata a pagina 15, tra poco ti vedrai nominata e bacchettata! e non hai scusanti!

Detto ciò me ne vado che ho paura. :mrgreen:

Buona serata a tutti.


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> 
> 
> faceva nascondino.....



siamo nella merda fino al collo

:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come no!! al momento è arrivata a pagina 15, tra poco ti vedrai nominata e bacchettata! e non hai scusanti!
> 
> Detto ciò me ne vado che ho paura. :mrgreen:
> 
> Buona serata a tutti.



non puoi 'stardo!


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> 
> 
> faceva nascondino.....





Tebe ha detto:


> siamo nella merda fino al collo
> 
> :scared::scared::scared:


:scared:



Tebe ha detto:


> non puoi 'stardo!



bell'amico è :incazzato:


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

io lo sapevo che finiva così, per questo non ho più scritto altro, che cazzo, ci stavamo divertendo. io faccio come claudio, me la mollo, nel senso che vado via, magari dopo, molto dopo, quando Lei non c'è più, quando s'assopisce nel divano davanti alla tv.








by.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lui ha detto:


> io lo sapevo che finiva così, per questo non ho più scritto altro, che cazzo, ci stavamo divertendo. io faccio come claudio, me la mollo, nel senso che vado via, magari dopo, molto dopo, quando Lei non c'è più, quando s'assopisce nel divano davanti alla tv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uomini, basta nulla che se la danno a gambe:blu:







ok vi saluto anch'io, ho un impegno:mrgreen:
Simy ci pensi tu, vero?


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Uomini, basta nulla che se la danno a gambe:blu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vabbè... ci penso io amica :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> io lo sapevo che finiva così, per questo non ho più scritto altro, che cazzo, ci stavamo divertendo. io faccio come claudio, me la mollo, nel senso che vado via, magari dopo, molto dopo, quando Lei non c'è più, quando s'assopisce nel divano davanti alla tv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





esagerato....
lo capiscono anche i sassi che stiamo scherzando....

e vedrai che sotto sotto se la ride più di noi....


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minerva questo adesso, non prima, e tu credo la pensi come me, l'amore quello vero si coltiva, all'inizio credi nell'amore romantico, quello delle favole, dopo ti accorgi che l'amore è maturità,è altro.


felice di sbagliare, molto meglio così.


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque...lo sapete che oggi ho sperimentato un aroma nuovo per la sigaretta elettronica. ovvero gusto rhum della paneangeli e...ho l'aroma che sa di guest star?

Ma possibile?


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> felice di sbagliare, molto meglio così.


 però da parte mia non condivido.
 non è favola ma nemmeno un accontentarsi , anzi è avere molto di più di quello che si pensava all'inizio avendo anche acquisito la facoltà di capirlo


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque...lo sapete che oggi ho sperimentato un aroma nuovo per la sigaretta elettronica. ovvero gusto rhum della paneangeli e...ho l'aroma che sa di guest star?
> 
> Ma possibile?



mi sa che la devo provare anche io sta roba elettronica...

ho preso quella di prova tempo fa...ma mi faceva tossire e l'ho mollata....

forse non andava bene....


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi sa che la devo provare anche io sta roba elettronica...
> 
> ho preso quella di prova tempo fa...ma mi faceva tossire e l'ho mollata....
> 
> forse non andava bene....


E' la nicotina. Devi trovare quella giusta con il gusto giusto.
Io non sto più fumando. Non solo. Le sigarette mi fanno proprio cacare

Ho comprato una nicotina con un aroma nuovo ma mi fa venire il singhiozzo.:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' la nicotina. Devi trovare quella giusta con il gusto giusto.
> Io non sto più fumando. Non solo. Le sigarette mi fanno proprio cacare
> 
> Ho comprato una nicotina con un aroma nuovo ma mi fa venire il singhiozzo.:mrgreen:



uno di questi giorn farò un salto al negozio che hanno aperto da poco qui....

per certi versi vorrei convertirmi anche io...
niente più odori....
e soprattutto non sarò più costretta a fumare fuori...secie adesso che si gela....


----------



## babsi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque...lo sapete che oggi ho sperimentato un aroma nuovo per la sigaretta elettronica. ovvero gusto rhum della paneangeli e...ho l'aroma che sa di guest star?
> 
> Ma possibile?


:rotfl:

insomma ti piace come sapore??
ahaha


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> insomma ti piace come sapore??
> ahaha


mah...in mancanza dell'aroma pipino va bene pure quello guest star:unhappy:


----------



## babsi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mah...in mancanza dell'aroma pipino va bene pure quello guest star:unhappy:


non ti ci vedo!
sei troppo etero tu
:mexican:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Non ho resistito......e mi sono aggiornato. 


Ora vado a cucinare.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' la nicotina. Devi trovare quella giusta con il gusto giusto.
> Io non sto più fumando. Non solo. Le sigarette mi fanno proprio cacare
> 
> Ho comprato una nicotina con un aroma nuovo ma mi fa venire il singhiozzo.:mrgreen:


ho capito, ora la droga si consuma a forza di ecig ed essenze concentrate :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non ho resistito......e mi sono aggiornato.
> 
> 
> Ora vado a cucinare.


cosa cucini....


io pollo al forno....con patatine....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cosa cucini....
> 
> 
> io pollo al forno....con patatine....


io ho finito spaghetti al pesto ... slurp


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cosa cucini....
> 
> 
> io pollo al forno....con patatine....


si certo proprio io che sono vegetariano.....

Seitan saltato in padella aromatizzato al Timo e Basilico fresco.
Insalata gentile con Carotine e Zucchine alla Julienne ( tagliate a manina! ), pomodorini e peperone Giallo.
Spremuta d'arancia fresca.


stasera non avevo molta voglia di passare ore ai fornelli. Difatti io e mia figlia abbiamo già cenato. La mamma dice di essere al careffour...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:... beata lei che almeno tromba. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cosa cucini....
> 
> 
> io pollo al forno....con patatine....



Io fuori a cena...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> il tuo infatti è raccapricciante.
> 
> siccome si tratta di bestie dobbiamo trattarle male, ma se fosse un bambino?
> 
> avete provato con i vostri figli ad educarli con un bel guinzaglio a scarica elettrica? oppure a prenderli a calci nei fianchi?


Sai io da bambino andavo al mercato.
Mio padre si toglieva la cintura e la usava come un guinzaglio.
Arriva la beghina stronza di turno a fargli la morale.

Mio padre fa ora lo libero, poi ci pensa lei signora.
La signora disse si si povero bambino lo liberi vedrà che sarà buono.

Fui liberato e come al solito sparii tra la folla.

Io mi ricordo di sto donnone che mi correva dietro e io che scappavo cantando a sguargiagola sta melodia qui...
E le dicevo...brutta cicciona non mi avrai...avrò avuto 5 anni.

[video=youtube;zIGVNnT9WfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIGVNnT9WfM[/video]

Ovvio poi quando mi pareva tornavo a casa no?
Non dopo aver che so liberato qualche scimmia dalla gabbietta di quella vecchia strega che vendeva animali al mercato no?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perdonami...è gente ingorda eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credimi al Pronto Soccorso
sono pronti a tutto...

E gli umani sono strani...

Già qui scrissi della mia compagna di università...

Con la testa del luccio...nella figa.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No caro lui, alcune volte ci sono dei motivi ben diversi che ti trattengono, hai letto quello che ho scritto no? adesso a parte quell'amore che provo per mia moglie, mi dici come potrei lasciare i figli con una donna che non sa badargli? Adesso io qua sto scrivendo delle parole molto pensanti, e ne sono consapevole, consapevole tanto quanto quel pensiero che qua scrivo ma che nella realtà mi sfiora soltanto, non esiste il pensiero di abbandonarli.
> 
> Ma è anche vero quello che tu hai scritto, in entrambe le situazioni il tutto è davvero triste.


Assomigli a celafarò (o qualcosa del genere) se tu pensi quello che hai scritto di tua moglie il mistero non è perché tu stia con lei, nonostante il tradimento, ma perché lei stia con un uomo che la considera una poveretta.


----------



## devastata (4 Gennaio 2013)

Da quello che ho letto, non la considera 'una poveretta', solo una persona debole incapace di gestire una casa e una famiglia, direi che è da ammirare, non è da tanti sacrificarsi cosi.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Da quello che ho letto, non la considera 'una poveretta', solo una persona debole incapace di gestire una casa e una famiglia, direi che è da ammirare, non è da tanti sacrificarsi cosi.


Diamo un diverso significato a "poveretta". Lui la considera un'incapace come donna, moglie, madre e non in grado di gestire una casa. Per forza rimane con lei: chi altra può farlo sentire superiore? Neppure avere diverse "conquiste" riusciva a dargli altrettanta soddisfazione e sensazione di compiere eroici sacrifici per un'idea superiore di famiglia.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> felice di sbagliare, molto meglio così.



Guarda che non hai sbagliato.

Tu hai scritto che non posso amare una donna con cui non ho complicità etc.... E mia moglie essendo una donna bambina ( giustissima definizione) non può con me avere quel tipo di rapporto che si ha nel tempo tra due persone mature.

Ma una volta quando in un'angolo del mio cervello tenevo chiuso senza volerlo quel pensiero di amore romantico dove ami ed accetti tutto senza remore, non esiste più, quindi amavo di un amore "diciamo infantile", adesso esiste per l'appunto quell'amore dove due persone senza cercarsi trovano quelle compatibilità quelle complicità ed altro che con il tempo ti "acchiappano l'anima" e ti rendono un tutt'uno. Adesso a parere mio amare una donna vuol dire conoscersi, e questo oltre che poter essere possibile in un tentativo di coppia, è impossibile nel dopo tradimento. Nel dopo tradimento oltre un certo tipo di amore si mettono in gioco anche i valori ed i credi che hanno le persone coinvolte.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Da quello che ho letto, non la considera 'una poveretta', solo una persona debole incapace di gestire una casa e una famiglia, direi che è da ammirare, non è da tanti sacrificarsi cosi.




non ho letto le ultime battute,
claudio non ha mai parlato di sua moglie in queti termini....

non l'aha mai considerata un'incapace....


continua a stare con lei perchèla ama e ama i suoi figli....


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Assomigli a celafarò (o qualcosa del genere) se tu pensi quello che hai scritto di tua moglie il mistero non è perché tu stia con lei, nonostante il tradimento, ma perché lei stia con un uomo che la considera una poveretta.



Non so chi sia Cefalarò, e francamente nemmeno mi interessa saperlo.

Mi disturba tantissimo parlare di mia moglie e pensare che lei non possa dire la sua, ma la situazione è questa.

Io non la considero una poveretta, io penso che lei sia una donna molto speciale dove i suoi pregi sono la dolcezza l'ingenuità, la bontà e la genuinità, mia moglie è una donna molto buona Brunetta, io ho parlato nei termini che hai letto per far scemare un certo tipo di discorsi che puntualmente rispuntavano, e per certi versi dare un fermo a certe illazioni che mi ponevano in un contesto che non è ne era il mio. 

Ora accertato che mia moglie non è una poveretta, aggettivo che tu hai usato e non io, posso solo scriverti, leggi bene quello che ho scritto pagine dietro e leggimi anche da ora, in questa maniera capirai appunto quello che era un mio messaggio per farmi conoscere e che tu puntualmente non hai ne letto bene ne hai cercato di capire, anche perchè trovare il termine poveretta per una donna che dopo un'ora dal tradimento lo confessa non mi sembra un buon termine, ma si sa che, chi cerca nel dialogo un dialogo legge soltanto quello che gli serve per esprimere un'opinione totalmente sbagliata in un contesto totalmente sbagliato.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diamo un diverso significato a "poveretta". Lui la considera un'incapace come donna, moglie, madre e non in grado di gestire una casa. Per forza rimane con lei: chi altra può farlo sentire superiore? Neppure avere diverse "conquiste" riusciva a dargli altrettanta soddisfazione e sensazione di compiere eroici sacrifici per un'idea superiore di famiglia.



Brunetta, evita di mettere nella mia bocca parole che non ho ne detto ne scritto, poveretta ed incapace sono parole che tu hai detto e scritto, non io.

Per il resto hai totalmente toppato, le mie conquiste sono state dettate da altro, e di certo non per sentirmi ne migliore ne eroico, tant'è vero che nonostante il mio malessere era forte e nonostante le molteplici volte in cui avrei potuta tradirla nel vero senso della parola, non go mai tradito. Ora il mio non tradimento è stato dettato dal forte amore che avevo per lei! la forte passione che avevo nel pensare a lei ed a quelli che erano i suoi lati che apprezzavo e quello che io sono dentro hanno fermato il tutto.

Tanto per chiarirti le idee, stiamo parlando di eventi che sono successi prima che lei mi tradisse.


----------



## Lui (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ............... ma si sa che, chi cerca nel dialogo un dialogo legge soltanto quello che gli serve per esprimere un'opinione totalmente sbagliata in un contesto totalmente sbagliato.



mi spieghi perfavore, in parole semplici e con concetti meno filosofeggianti, cosa vuol dire cercare nel dialogo un dialogo.  




già di mattina, complicati.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> mi spieghi perfavore, in parole semplici e con concetti meno filosofeggianti, cosa vuol dire cercare nel dialogo un dialogo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Impossibile! io filosofeggio perchè in questa maniera posso dire a tutti che siete voi che non capite, e non io che non so scrivere. :rotfl:

Brunetta ha letto quello che io ho scritto giusto lui? ok! quello che io ho scritto era una maniera per farmi conoscere meglio ed appunto evitare puntualmente inutili "attacchi", ( appunto perchè se ti ricordi avevo scritto che dietro noi c'è tanto ma tanto altro) ora Brunetta che ha fatto? ha letto male, non ha capito una cippa ed ha pure scritto dei bei aggettivi che solo lei li ha uscito fuori, il tutto in netto contrasto con quello che era il mio messaggio ed il succo del discorso. 

Vusavècomprì? minchia!


----------



## Lui (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Impossibile! io filosofeggio perchè in questa maniera posso dire a tutti che siete voi che non capite, e non io che non so scrivere. :rotfl:
> 
> Brunetta ha letto quello che io ho scritto giusto lui? ok! quello che io ho scritto era una maniera per farmi conoscere meglio ed appunto evitare puntualmente inutili "attacchi", ( appunto perchè se ti ricordi avevo scritto che dietro noi c'è tanto ma tanto altro) ora Brunetta che ha fatto? ha letto male, non ha capito una cippa ed ha pure scritto dei bei aggettivi che solo lei li ha uscito fuori, il tutto in netto contrasto con quello che era il mio messaggio ed il succo del discorso.
> 
> Vusavècomprì? minchia!


beddu, chi mi pigghi pò culu?

ti rissi, forsi cussì ni capemu, spieghimi chi vò diri a frasi *"cercare nel dialogo un dialogo*", e nun fari u gnorri.






p.s. ma i fimmineddi lisci e spilati, unni su?


p.p.s.   leva su cosa purpu, ca fa rimuddari.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> beddu, chi mi pigghi pò culu?
> 
> ti rissi, forsi cussì ni capemu, spieghimi chi vò diri a frasi *"cercare nel dialogo un dialogo*", e nun fari u gnorri.
> 
> ...



auhauhauahahahahahahhaahahahaha

Vuol dire che, se io sto scrivendo, ed in questa maniera esprimo un certo tipo di pensiero e discorso, tu non puoi arrivare e instaurare un discorso totalmente diverso e che non centra nulla con quello che io ho scritto ed espresso.


I fimminieddi riciunu ca sunnu lisci e spilati! ma siemu sicuri ca un sunnu comu a befana e coma 'ttia? pilusu comu i scimmii?


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diamo un diverso significato a "poveretta". Lui la considera un'incapace come donna, moglie, madre e non in grado di gestire una casa. Per forza rimane con lei: chi altra può farlo sentire superiore? Neppure avere diverse "conquiste" riusciva a dargli altrettanta soddisfazione e sensazione di compiere eroici sacrifici per un'idea superiore di famiglia.




hai bevuto vero?


----------



## Daniele (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo, che questa vicenda sia di crescita per entrambi, tu non devi accettare a prescindere tua moglie se lei manca davvero, un conto è accettare le particolarità, ma il fatto che sia una donna bambina è inaccettabile. Questa vicenda deve poter fare crescere anche lei e tu dovresti obbligarla a non essere più bambina, non provare a non essere, non esiste provare in questo frangente, ma metterla davanti alla situazione che o cresce o dovrà patire conseguenze brutte brutte...se lei ha cervello capirà che la comodità della scusa di essere bambina dentro non funzionerà più, perchè chi rimane bambino negli anni, è solo perchè gli si è concesso di farlo, non concedile più alcuna scappatoia da questo.
Dovrà essere responsabile e per esserlo esiste solo un solo modo, che purtroppo dovrai utilizzare tu.


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

vèèèè, questa mattina fate discorsi difficili......


----------



## Lui (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auhauhauahahahahahahhaahahahaha
> 
> Vuol dire che, se io sto scrivendo, ed in questa maniera esprimo un certo tipo di pensiero e discorso, tu non puoi arrivare e instaurare un discorso totalmente diverso e che non centra nulla con quello che io ho scritto ed espresso.



aaaahhhhh, è come dire due piedi in una scarpa.



p.s. ti rissi ri luvari su cosa purpu, cama fari schifio?


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Brunetta, evita di mettere nella mia bocca parole che non ho ne detto ne scritto, poveretta ed incapace sono parole che tu hai detto e scritto, non io.
> 
> *Per il resto hai totalmente toppato*, le mie conquiste sono state dettate da altro, e di certo non per sentirmi ne migliore ne eroico, tant'è vero che nonostante il mio malessere era forte e nonostante le molteplici volte in cui avrei potuta tradirla nel vero senso della parola, non go mai tradito. Ora il mio non tradimento è stato dettato dal forte amore che avevo per lei! la forte passione che avevo nel pensare a lei ed a quelli che erano i suoi lati che apprezzavo e quello che io sono dentro hanno fermato il tutto.
> 
> Tanto per chiarirti le idee, stiamo parlando di eventi che sono successi prima che lei mi tradisse.




appunto


----------



## Lui (4 Gennaio 2013)

*ultimo*

daniele ha ragione, usa la frusta, se ti è possibile il collare elettronico, apprende meglio.  :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ultimo, che questa vicenda sia di crescita per entrambi, tu non devi accettare a prescindere tua moglie se lei manca davvero, un conto è accettare le particolarità, ma il fatto che sia una donna bambina è inaccettabile. Questa vicenda deve poter fare crescere anche lei e tu dovresti obbligarla a non essere più bambina, non provare a non essere, non esiste provare in questo frangente, ma metterla davanti alla situazione che o cresce o dovrà patire conseguenze brutte brutte...se lei ha cervello capirà che la comodità della scusa di essere bambina dentro non funzionerà più, perchè chi rimane bambino negli anni, è solo perchè gli si è concesso di farlo, non concedile più alcuna scappatoia da questo.
> Dovrà essere responsabile e per esserlo esiste solo un solo modo, che purtroppo dovrai utilizzare tu.


Hai ragione Daniele, ma mia moglie è cambiata, non sai quanti cambiamenti ha fatto, tantissimi, tutti cambiamenti migliori. 

Daniele credimi davvero, nonostante io abbia scritto parole non molto carine per mia moglie, ha anche tanti lati positivi. 
Ripeto una frase che ho già scritto, giusto o sbagliato che sia, ognuno di noi dentro è fatto in una maniera, e ci sono situazioni che ti mettono nelle condizioni in cui stai, e mica sono situazioni soltanto cattive, ci sono anche quelle che in parte bilanciano.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> daniele ha ragione, usa la frusta, se ti è possibile il collare elettronico, apprende meglio.  :rotfl:



Eh ma io la frusta la piglio! solo che appena la esco lei l'acchiappa e non la molla più! 

Al momento non levo nulla!tu un ci taliari u culu vastasunazzu e vasastacieddu!


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> beddu, chi mi pigghi pò culu?
> 
> ti rissi, forsi cussì ni capemu, spieghimi chi vò diri a frasi *"cercare nel dialogo un dialogo*", e nun fari u gnorri.
> 
> ...






:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

*Gas lui*

Stamattina avete depilato il viso ? :canna:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Starda e provocatrice!! miiizzeca!!




Ora dice, ma chi io ?


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stamattina avete depilato il viso ? :canna:





a proposito...
gas restituiscimi il silk epil.....


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2013)

Buongiorno :carneval:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Starda e provocatrice!! miiizzeca!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:danza:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Buongiorno :carneval:



ngiorno......


mi sentivo sola.......


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a proposito...
> gas restituiscimi il silk epil.....



Il viso di un bambino è liscio come il ?


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ngiorno......
> 
> 
> mi sentivo sola.......


Tranquilla sto qua... solo un po' incasinata....


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il viso di un bambino è liscio come il ?





faccia da culo si dice.....


usa i termini giusti cla....


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Buongiorno :carneval:



Ngiorno Simy!


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a proposito...
> gas restituiscimi il silk epil.....


non l'ho preso io


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> faccia da culo si dice.....
> 
> 
> usa i termini giusti cla....



Ma io cara.. ho usato i termini giusti. ora qualcuno sa che ha la faccia da culo.


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stamattina avete depilato il viso ? :canna:


come tutte le mattine :rasoio:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma io cara.. ho usato i termini giusti. ora qualcuno sa che ha la faccia da culo.




non toccarmi gas......


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non l'ho preso io



Minchia come la cocacola finiù!!!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non toccarmi gas......



Lo giuro.


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Buongiorno :carneval:


ciao...:ciao:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> come tutte le mattine :rasoio:


Tutte le mattine?


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non toccarmi gas......


:blee:thiè .... ultimo


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :blee:thiè .... ultimo


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tutte le mattine?


:up:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo giuro.




:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia come la cocacola finiù!!!




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :up:



Eh ma io sono vanitoso molto.... non faccio la barba tutte le mattine, questo per avere un visino come il culetto di un bambino.


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma io sono vanitoso molto.... non faccio la barba tutte le mattine, questo per avere un visino come il culetto di un bambino.


al contrario forse?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Gennaio 2013)

*Ultimo*

[ot]
Io più leggo di tua moglie e più penso che sia identica alla mia........

Eterna figlia prima di essere mamma.
[/ot]

torniamo a sparare cazzate che mi diverto di più 

Stamattina non mi sono depilato la faccia.... pur lavorando in Banca. Sono pure senza cravatta. Venerdì Casual!


Dimenticavo. it's coffee time!! see u later!!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> al contrario forse?


Ecco perchè spesso mi dicono hai la faccia come il culo!! :rotfl:

Pilusu pilusu ?


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco perchè spesso mi dicono hai la faccia come il culo!! :rotfl:
> 
> Pilusu pilusu ?


non te lo depili?

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ngiorno Simy!





gas ha detto:


> ciao...:ciao:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> [ot]
> Io più leggo di tua moglie e più penso che sia identica alla mia........
> 
> Eterna figlia prima di essere mamma.
> ...


Tnto per cazzeggiare ed essere seri nel divertimento, ho sempre pensato che mia moglie se si fosse fatta suora, sarebbe stata davvero una santa donna. Tu invece? il tuo pensiero ? 


Si ok divertirsi si! ma non come ieri!! adesso con me c'è il figlio piccolo a portata di mano. ( non posso ridere)


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2013)

eemmmhhhh....abbiamo un nuovo utente ... nick "pippa"...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non te lo depili?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:



Non ti rispondo, creiamo un'alone di mistero sul mio culo.


Menomale che non c'è oscuro! madonna santa!!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> eemmmhhhh....abbiamo un nuovo utente ... nick "pippa"...


Ah si? e pippa che vor dì ?


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah si? e pippa che vor dì ?


infatti...
io conosco solo il termine " pippe"


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah si? e pippa che vor dì ?



*Pippa* - nome colloquiale dato alla *masturbazione* maschile.
*Pippa* - versione femminile (poco diffusa) del nome proprio *Pippo*.
*Pippa* - nome di persona femminile diminutivo del greco Philippa, diffuso nel Regno Unito.
*Pippa* - termine colloquiale romano per indicare un soggetto poco abile in una qualsiasi attività, particolarmente nella locuzione "mezza pippa".


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> infatti...
> io conosco solo il termine " pippe"



auhahahaahhhahahaha barba tutte le mattine! pippe idem! ti invidio!!


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

*ultimo*

ieri sera le donne non c'erano nel forum, secondo me erano prese a fare altro... che ne pensi?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> *Pippa* - nome colloquiale dato alla *masturbazione* maschile.
> *Pippa* - versione femminile (poco diffusa) del nome proprio *Pippo*.
> *Pippa* - nome di persona femminile diminutivo del greco Philippa, diffuso nel Regno Unito.
> *Pippa* - termine colloquiale romano per indicare un soggetto poco abile in una qualsiasi attività, particolarmente nella locuzione "mezza pippa".



 Chissà con quale significato si identifica il signor pippa.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ieri sera le donne non c'erano nel forum, secondo me erano prese a fare altro... che ne pensi?



Io penso tante cose, una tra le quali è, non dormivano come me e te.

Ma la domanda rivolgiamola a loro


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io penso tante cose, una tra le quali è, non dormivano come me e te.
> 
> Ma la domanda rivolgiamola a loro


non ce lo diranno mai


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non ce lo diranno mai



Bhe..... lo dimostreranno ? :angelo:


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non ce lo diranno mai



lo vedi che sei un ragazzetto sveglio :carneval:?


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe..... lo dimostreranno ? :angelo:



Te me pari un po' meno svejo stamattina:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Te me pari un po' meno svejo stamattina:rotfl:



:sonar:


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

secondo me erano in coda nel negozio ad acquistare lo sbucciapatate della Simy :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> secondo me erano in coda nel negozio ad acquistare lo sbucciapatate della Simy :rotfl:


ah no guarda quello te lo consegnano direttamente a casa! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
però Annuccia ha trovato un negozio migliore ...fanno anche i saldi :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> secondo me erano in coda nel negozio ad acquistare lo sbucciapatate della Simy :rotfl:


Uhmm.... mi sto muto o parlo? parlo! 

Secondo me invece ....... Gas capisci a me!! guardale negli occhi, non noti che hanno le occhiaie e che sembrano lacrimare...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ah no guarda quello te lo consegnano direttamente a casa! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> però Annuccia ha trovato un negozio migliore ...fanno anche i saldi :carneval:



Sticazzi!!


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ah no guarda quello te lo consegnano direttamente a casa! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> però *Annuccia ha trovato un negozio migliore *...fanno anche i saldi :carneval:



Annuccia è MOLTO  sveglia


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> Annuccia è MOLTO  sveglia


Tirchia no eh?


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhmm.... mi sto muto o parlo? parlo!
> 
> Secondo me invece ....... Gas capisci a me!! guardale negli occhi, non noti che hanno le occhiaie e che sembrano lacrimare...


hanno sbucciato le cipolle?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> hanno sbucciato le cipolle?



Mi dici di dove sei ?


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi dici di dove sei ?


torino


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> torino



Ed a Torino si chiama cipolla?


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ed a Torino si chiama cipolla?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ed a Torino si chiama cipolla?


si perchè vedendola poche volte
quelle poche ti fa venire le lacrime agli occhi :w00t:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io penso tante cose, una tra le quali è, non dormivano come me e te.
> 
> Ma la domanda rivolgiamola a loro





beh io guardavo la tv....


mio marito DORMIVA


vabbeh poco importa ...ero stanca anche io.....



e poi non si vive di solo (pe)pane....


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:



Sto risucchiando la risata, sembro un'aspirapolvere di 3000 watt!! ora mando mio figlio fuori e butto tutto fuori!


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh io guardavo la tv....
> 
> 
> mio marito DORMIVA
> ...


la solita bugiarda :smile:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ah no guarda quello te lo consegnano direttamente a casa! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> però Annuccia ha trovato un negozio migliore ...fanno anche i saldi :carneval:





qui mica si pettinano le bambole eh?


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> la solita bugiarda :smile:






magari.....


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh io guardavo la tv....
> 
> 
> mio marito DORMIVA
> ...



Ecco, ora sappiamo cosa ha fatto Annuccia.

Dopo hai pulito il gadget ? :rotfl:


PS e menumali ca un si vivi ri sulu pa/ene si vivi puru ri......


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, ora sappiamo cosa ha fatto Annuccia.
> 
> Dopo hai pulito il gadget ? :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ma se anche tu lo hai pensato essù dillo


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, ora sappiamo cosa ha fatto Annuccia.
> 
> Dopo hai pulito il gadget ? :rotfl:
> 
> ...






mi sono guardata un film di vampiri.....su sky....
il titolo non me lo ricordo....




appena in iziato mio marito mi ha detto..tò guarda la vampiressa ti assomiglia.....(un po in effetti..solo che aveva le tette)

e poi....
ronf ronf...
coma profondo....


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> qui mica si pettinano le bambole eh?



no no...nemmeno a smacchiare i giaguari


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no no...nemmeno a smacchiare i giaguari




:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tesla (4 Gennaio 2013)

ma quel tizio lì col sedere all'aria del tuo avatar sei tu Ultimo? :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi sono guardata un film di vampiri.....su sky....
> il titolo non me lo ricordo....
> 
> 
> ...



Si mi hai convinto, sai perchè? quando ho letto non mi ricordo il titolo mi sono detto, si, sta scrivendo la verità.

Ora vuoi vedere che è lei a non credere a me!


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi sono guardata un film di vampiri.....su sky....
> il titolo non me lo ricordo....
> 
> 
> ...


film di vampiri .... uhmmmm

ti sei stancata nel pomeriggio vero? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi sono guardata un film di vampiri.....su sky....
> il titolo non me lo ricordo....
> 
> 
> ...


annù, serio, il sesso ti manca? e quanto ti manca? 
ogni volta che ti si chiede, rispondi che tuo marito dorme. 
esiste la raccolta differenziata, sai.




p.s. ULTIMO, togli quel frocio.


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma quel tizio lì col sedere all'aria del tuo avatar sei tu Ultimo? :carneval:


no, lui è l'opposto


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma quel tizio lì col sedere all'aria del tuo avatar sei tu Ultimo? :carneval:



Associare me con il culo mi riempe d'orgoglio!! 

tesla :bacio: minchia se ti acchiappo!! 

















































ti converto! :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> film di vampiri .... uhmmmm
> 
> ti sei stancata nel pomeriggio vero? :rotfl::rotfl:



una guerra tra vampiri e dei mostri geneticamente modificati....na specie di licantropi 

una vampira resistente alla luce del sole(dono del marito) doveva salvare la figlie catturata da questi licantropi...


beh c'era solo questo in tv....non è che mi sia piaciuto..ma ormai era iniziato...guardiamolo no?

(anche perchè di meglio da fare non c'era)


----------



## tesla (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> una guerra tra vampiri e dei mostri geneticamente modificati....na specie di licantropi
> 
> una vampira resistente alla luce del sole(dono del marito) doveva salvare la figlie catturata da questi licantropi...
> 
> ...


stiamo parlando di Underworld eh  gli si deve un certo rispetto


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> una guerra tra vampiri e dei mostri geneticamente modificati....na specie di licantropi
> 
> una vampira resistente alla luce del sole(dono del marito) doveva salvare la figlie catturata da questi licantropi...
> 
> ...


*



*gli articoli nel negozio erano già tutti terminati quando sei arrivata tu vero?
le tue amiche ti hanno preceduta
infatti si sono scollegate tutte prima di te

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> stiamo parlando di Underworld eh  gli si deve un certo rispetto


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> [/B]gli articoli nel negozio erano già tutti terminati quando sei arrivata tu vero?
> le tue amiche ti hanno preceduta
> infatti si sono scollegate tutte prima di te
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:






:rotfl:è vero.......

in effetti sono scappate tutte....





ed 
io
che 
pensavo
avessero 
altri
impegni







e visto che ci siamo.....
stò notando che madama farfalla ancora non si è vista


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> una guerra tra vampiri e dei mostri geneticamente modificati....na specie di licantropi
> 
> una vampira resistente alla luce del sole(dono del marito) doveva salvare la figlie catturata da questi licantropi...
> 
> ...



Si.


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:è vero.......
> 
> in effetti sono scappate tutte....
> 
> ...


madama farfalla è una furbetta....


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si.




già




:incazzato:


----------



## tesla (4 Gennaio 2013)

annuccia non vedo l'immagine che hai messo 
comunque non lamentatevi che io ho guardato Aliens Vs Predators 2


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> annuccia non vedo l'immagine che hai messo
> comunque non lamentatevi che io ho guardato Aliens Vs Predators 2




nemmeno io riesco a vederla...
come al solito avrò sbagliato qualcosa...

(era la locandina del film)


aliens....
minchia


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non so chi sia Cefalarò, e francamente nemmeno mi interessa saperlo.
> 
> Mi disturba tantissimo parlare di mia moglie e pensare che lei non possa dire la sua, ma la situazione è questa.
> 
> ...


Sai un tratto comune tra me e te...
E vedi di non cascarci....
Che come sai la curiosità è femmina...
Da tutto quel che scrivi io capisco
che ci sono una montagna di cose
che tu non "puoi" e non "vuoi"
scrivere su tua moglie

per la gioia di grandi e piccini...

Ultimo ricordati delle cose solo vostre...

Se inizi a parlare di quelle...
Qui dentro...

Poi ti sentirai un verme....

Accetta comunque
che si formino le opinioni 
che pare a loro no?

Che c'importa?

Ku fu no?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> già
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Impossibile! io filosofeggio perchè in questa maniera posso dire a tutti che siete voi che non capite, e non io che non so scrivere. :rotfl:
> 
> Brunetta ha letto quello che io ho scritto giusto lui? ok! quello che io ho scritto era una maniera per farmi conoscere meglio ed appunto evitare puntualmente inutili "attacchi", ( appunto perchè se ti ricordi avevo scritto che dietro noi c'è tanto ma tanto altro) ora Brunetta che ha fatto? ha letto male, non ha capito una cippa ed ha pure scritto dei bei aggettivi che solo lei li ha uscito fuori, il tutto in netto contrasto con quello che era il mio messaggio ed il succo del discorso.
> 
> Vusavècomprì? minchia!


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Batti cinque...
:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai un tratto comune tra me e te...
> E vedi di non cascarci....
> Che come sai la curiosità è femmina...
> Da tutto quel che scrivi io capisco
> ...



Grazie conte, hai proprio ragione, ed ascolto il tuo prezioso consiglio.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Batti cinque...
> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


:carneval::carneval::carneval: batterei anche altro ma battiamo il cinque va!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


>





scusa claudio....


posta la foto di un uomo....


no?




che me ne faccio di quella


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai un tratto comune tra me e te...
> E vedi di non cascarci....
> Che come sai la curiosità è femmina...
> Da tutto quel che scrivi io capisco
> ...




quoto


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa claudio....
> 
> 
> posta la foto di un uomo....
> ...


lui non vuole, ed in MP mi ha minacciato! io spaventato a morte non ho saputo fare altro che abdicare alla sua gentile richiesta.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> lui non vuole, ed in MP mi ha minacciato! io spaventato a morte non ho saputo fare altro che abdicare alla sua gentile richiesta.



lui chi?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lui chi?


Lui no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (4 Gennaio 2013)

*ultimo*

ci siamo.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lui chi?


Lo scimmione, quello peloso .... quello che con una mano si tocca il.. culo.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lui no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





ah...

ebeh...si fa confusione con lui no?


ma di grazia...
perchè Lui non vorrebbe?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ci siamo.


Arrestacci! e l'accendo!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ah...
> 
> ebeh...si fa confusione con lui no?
> 
> ...


lui chi?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo scimmione, quello peloso .... quello che con una mano si tocca il.. culo.


E con l'altra si copre la faccia....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ciò Siculi...
Ma almeno sapete quanto è strafiga Annuccia?

Se non ci fosse suo marito di mezzo....

Vedi quel che capita...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E con l'altra si copre la faccia....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ciò Siculi...
> Ma almeno sapete quanto è strafiga Annuccia?
> ...


No no dicci dicci.. dicci tutto.  non fare il siculo che non lo sei :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E con l'altra si copre la faccia....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ciò Siculi...
> Ma almeno sapete quanto è strafiga Annuccia?
> ...






se vuoi....


lui (mio marito)

in questo momento non c'è......




mi viene in mente un detto...
"mamma cicco mi tocca!!!!!

toccami cicco che mamma no c'è!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> se vuoi....
> 
> 
> lui (mio marito)
> ...


Allora posta una foto di te ignuda...
E noi troviamo le differenze....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> se vuoi....
> 
> 
> lui (mio marito)
> ...


auhauhauhauhauhauhauha muoio!! Annù confermo quello che penso, sei una starda.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auhauhauhauhauhauhauha muoio!! Annù confermo quello che penso, sei una starda.


Annuccia potrebbe aprire la via 
a tutta quella marmaglia di donne no?
A partire da Circe....casso...

Se Annuccia parla a Circe...e compagnia bella...

Ultimo

Saremo poi noi uomini a piangere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai ragione Daniele, ma mia moglie è cambiata, non sai quanti cambiamenti ha fatto, tantissimi, tutti cambiamenti migliori.
> 
> Daniele credimi davvero, nonostante io abbia scritto parole non molto carine per mia moglie, ha anche tanti lati positivi.
> Ripeto una frase che ho già scritto, giusto o sbagliato che sia, ognuno di noi dentro è fatto in una maniera, e ci sono situazioni che ti mettono nelle condizioni in cui stai, e mica sono situazioni soltanto cattive, ci sono anche quelle che in parte bilanciano.


Carissimo, spero che tutto questo sia una occasione per voi, per te di avere un amore che non sia solo rinuncia (rinuncia a quello che vuoi per amore) e allo stesso tempo per tua moglie per diventare più donna, forse meno dolce e indifesa, ma forse piùà donna, perchè posso capire che fa tenerezza una donna bambina...ma te lo dico da persona che ha vissuto una storia con una del genere, una donna cresciuta è quanto di più bello, perchè può a volte essere bambina, ma in altri essere capace di cose uniche.

Ciao


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Annuccia potrebbe aprire la via
> a tutta quella marmaglia di donne no?
> A partire da Circe....casso...
> 
> ...



Io al momento rido perchè annuccia ti ha provocato, e tu nonostante sia il conte non hai ne afferrato ne hai saputo rispondere. :rotfl: muto che ho ragione:rotfl:
Ora vado a lavurà! aufideseeeeeen


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tnto per cazzeggiare ed essere seri nel divertimento, ho sempre pensato che mia moglie se si fosse fatta suora, sarebbe stata davvero una santa donna. Tu invece? il tuo pensiero ?


non ce la vedo proprio suora. Direi che per essere veramente felice avrebbe dovuto restare perennemento 13enne. Viziata come pochi e con nessuna voglia di mettersi in gioco. Fa proprio fatica a crescere ed a prendersi le sue responsabilità.

Un aneddoto. Qualche anno fa aprendo il frigo troppo energicamente le cade la bottiglia del Ketchup per terra. Logicamente di rompe. 
io ero sdraiato sul divano che stavo leggendo un libro
Mi guarda incazzosa ed urlandomi dice : "Cazzo ma prendila no??? ora mi tocca pulire!"

Il divano è a 3 metri dal frigorifero... e secondo lei era colpa mia. Avrei dovuto tuffarmi prendere la boccia al volo e magari scusarmi anche di averle intralciato il passaggio.



> Si ok divertirsi si! ma non come ieri!! adesso con me c'è il figlio piccolo a portata di mano. ( non posso ridere)


Digli che papà sta cercando di reinventarsi come comico! :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (4 Gennaio 2013)

*annuccia*

non hai risposto alla mia domanda.

ti chiedo: non hai letto o fai a vastasa? (nel senso hai letto ma non vuoi rispondere)


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> se vuoi....
> 
> 
> lui (mio marito)
> ...


ARRIVOOOOOOOOOOOOO:aereo:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io al momento rido perchè annuccia ti ha provocato, e tu nonostante sia il conte non hai ne afferrato ne hai saputo rispondere. :rotfl: muto che ho ragione:rotfl:
> Ora vado a lavurà! aufideseeeeeen



eh si Il Conte perde i pezzi..diventa vecchio..caro Ultimo.....mica e'Lothar che non cambia mai:smile:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non hai risposto alla mia domanda.
> 
> ti chiedo: non hai letto o fai a vastasa? (nel senso hai letto ma non vuoi rispondere)





perdona Lui ma al momento sono un pò...presa...rotfl

non ho letto...


riformula la domanda e ti rispondo...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eh si Il Conte perde i pezzi..diventa vecchio..caro Ultimo.....mica e'Lothar che non cambia mai:smile:


A quando la rottamazione del Conte??


----------



## Daniele (4 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non ce la vedo proprio suora. Direi che per essere veramente felice avrebbe dovuto restare perennemento 13enne. Viziata come pochi e con nessuna voglia di mettersi in gioco. Fa proprio fatica a crescere ed a prendersi le sue responsabilità.
> 
> Un aneddoto. Qualche anno fa aprendo il frigo troppo energicamente le cade la bottiglia del Ketchup per terra. Logicamente di rompe.
> io ero sdraiato sul divano che stavo leggendo un libro
> ...



A casa mia se la mia compagna provasse a dire una cosa del genere così stupida cosa sentirebbe da parte mia???
"Forse è il caso che pulisci quel merdaio che hai fatto!!!", nel caso stesse zitta sarei capace di pulire io stesso e con un sorriso in faccia.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> A quando la rottamazione del Conte??



ahahahahh..andrebbe degradato a NH...ossia nobil uomo...che ne dici collega felino??.....


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io al momento rido perchè annuccia ti ha provocato, e tu nonostante sia il conte non hai ne afferrato ne hai saputo rispondere. :rotfl: muto che ho ragione:rotfl:
> Ora vado a lavurà! aufideseeeeeen




il Conte non ha bisogno di risapondere....
il Conte già sa 
mi attende a palazzo....




(mica deve sbandierarlo ai 4 venti)
tzè...............


----------



## Lui (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perdona Lui ma al momento sono un pò...presa...rotfl
> 
> non ho letto...
> 
> ...


gas è già venuto? :singleeye:


velocissimo.


----------



## Lui (4 Gennaio 2013)

*X ANNUCCIA*

chiedevo come mai ogni volta si parli di sesso, tu dica che tuo marito dormiva sul divano.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> A casa mia se la mia compagna provasse a dire una cosa del genere così stupida cosa sentirebbe da parte mia???
> "Forse è il caso che pulisci quel merdaio che hai fatto!!!", nel caso stesse zitta sarei capace di pulire io stesso e con un sorriso in faccia.


Di solito cerco di ragionare con chi ha le facoltà per capire. A quei tempi avevo già perso la voglia e la testardaggine di provare a farle capire che la colpa era sua. Le ho detto "Quindi sarebbe colpa mia?". Mi sono fatto una grassa risata e mi sono rimesso a leggere.

Non vorrei solo palar male, anche perchè sarei in errore, ma stiamo parlando dell'unica persona che è riuscita ad andare al pronto soccorso perchè è scesa dal divano.....
:rotfl:



lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahh..andrebbe degradato a NH...ossia nobil uomo...che ne dici collega felino??.....



Miaoooo :singleeye:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> chiedevo come mai ogni volta si parli di sesso, tu dica che tuo marito dormiva sul divano.





beh per fortuna non dorme ogni volta....

eh?



povero piccolo era stanco....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non so chi sia Cefalarò, e francamente nemmeno mi interessa saperlo.
> 
> Mi disturba tantissimo parlare di mia moglie e pensare che lei non possa dire la sua, ma la situazione è questa.
> 
> ...


E' un difetto molto comune, che da origine alle malintese. E' una tecnica di percezione difettosa di chi è infastidito da una grande quantità di lettura e chi ascolta qualcuno che ha molto da dire. Non si prende il tempo per ascoltare ma deve per forza dire la sua.

E' la tecnica che si usa per non intasare il proprio flusso di pensiero, quando qualcuno ci parla senza dire nulla. Ma qui non ascoltiamo la TV e non abbiamo intenzione di convincere nessuno di una storia falsa, ma raccontiamo dolori e piaceri. Posso comprendere che ascoltando certi dolori, si preferisce non sentire, ma poi sarebbe più idoneo non rispondere. Oppure dire: faccio fatica leggere questa parte, non l'ho letta, l'ho solo sorvolata senza coinvolgimento personale.

Leggere con superficialità e rispondere col tocco al cuore, ferisce. Perché da un lato si comprende di aver causato dolore, dall'altro non si percepisce di rimanere incompreso. E così parte l'embolo.


----------



## Lui (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh per fortuna non dorme ogni volta....
> 
> eh?
> 
> ...



adesso è chiaro; una volta dorme, l'altra riposa.

uummhh.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> adesso è chiaro; una volta dorme, l'altra riposa.
> 
> uummhh.



che è un collaudatore di materassi???


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> adesso è chiaro; una volta dorme, *l'altra riposa*.
> 
> uummhh.





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



io al tuo posto non riderei tanto, sai.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> io al tuo posto non riderei tanto, sai.





io non trovo nessuno motivo per piangere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> gas è già venuto? :singleeye:
> 
> 
> velocissimo.


sono arrivato ora :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> io al tuo posto non riderei tanto, sai.




che poi...adesso ho capito perchè hai detto "ogni volta"

ti riferisci al 3d della parrucca...

beh caro quella volta io mi addormentai per prima...e nonostante il "non fatto" abbiamo riso per tre giorni....



l'importante ricorda non è fare fare fare....è sorridere, stare bene....


ecco perchè rido....


----------



## gas (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh per fortuna non dorme ogni volta....
> 
> eh?
> 
> ...


a torino si dice 
quando il marito riposa la moglie .... osa


----------



## Lui (4 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> a torino si dice
> quando il marito riposa la moglie .... osa



e ride.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimo, spero che tutto questo sia una occasione per voi, per te di avere un amore che non sia solo rinuncia (rinuncia a quello che vuoi per amore) e allo stesso tempo per tua moglie per diventare più donna, forse meno dolce e indifesa, ma forse piùà donna, perchè posso capire che fa tenerezza una donna bambina...ma te lo dico da persona che ha vissuto una storia con una del genere, una donna cresciuta è quanto di più bello, perchè può a volte essere bambina, ma in altri essere capace di cose uniche.
> 
> Ciao


Quello che hai scritto è stato uno dei malesseri che mi hanno formato, sono cosciente da molti anni di ciò che mi scrivi,  ho combattuto per i cambiamenti, alcuni sono avvenuti altri no. La situazione dopo il tradimento subìto è cambiata radicalmente, e non come situazione di fatto, ma come situazione interiore mia, e molto probabilmente anche sua visto i suoi cambiamenti in meglio. Spero che anche i miei siano stati migliori, ma credo proprio di no, e baso il "no" su quello che noto e sul fatto che mia moglie mi amava per quello che ero, non per quello che sono. Ma so lavorarmi e lavorare, magari ne esce una coppia plasmata nella giusta maniera.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello che hai scritto è stato uno dei malesseri che mi hanno formato, sono cosciente da molti anni di ciò che mi scrivi, ho combattuto per i cambiamenti, alcuni sono avvenuti altri no. La situazione dopo il tradimento subìto è cambiata radicalmente, e non come situazione di fatto, ma come situazione interiore mia, e molto probabilmente anche sua visto i suoi cambiamenti in meglio. Spero che anche i miei siano stati migliori, ma credo proprio di no, e baso il "no" su quello che noto e sul fatto che mia moglie mi amava per quello che ero, non per quello che sono. Ma so lavorarmi e lavorare, magari ne esce una coppia plasmata nella giusta maniera.




quando ci si ama...si può solo migliorare ricordalo...

i problemi ci saranno sempre, 

basta saperli affrontare insieme.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' un difetto molto comune, che da origine alle malintese. E' una tecnica di percezione difettosa di chi è infastidito da una grande quantità di lettura e chi ascolta qualcuno che ha molto da dire. Non si prende il tempo per ascoltare ma deve per forza dire la sua.
> 
> E' la tecnica che si usa per non intasare il proprio flusso di pensiero, quando qualcuno ci parla senza dire nulla. Ma qui non ascoltiamo la TV e non abbiamo intenzione di convincere nessuno di una storia falsa, ma raccontiamo dolori e piaceri. Posso comprendere che ascoltando certi dolori, si preferisce non sentire, ma poi sarebbe più idoneo non rispondere. Oppure dire: faccio fatica leggere questa parte, non l'ho letta, l'ho solo sorvolata senza coinvolgimento personale.
> 
> Leggere con superficialità e rispondere col tocco al cuore, ferisce. Perché da un lato si comprende di aver causato dolore, dall'altro non si percepisce di rimanere incompreso. E così parte l'embolo.


Esatto!! 

Sperando che ciò accade solo nel forum, purtroppo accade spesso anche nella realtà. 

Il sperare che accada solo nel forum è un'eufemismo, un modo di dire, non un'affermazione che è atta a sperarlo. Diciamo che talvolta realtà virtuale e realtà "viva" si mescolano?


----------



## Lui (4 Gennaio 2013)

*ultimo*

perchè una donna nuda a letto, scoperta, nel tuo avatar? 


serio, grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> perchè una donna nuda a letto, scoperta, nel tuo avatar?
> 
> 
> serio, grazie.



Perchè ha il culo che desidero da anni!


----------



## Lui (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè ha il culo che desidero da anni!


infatti, dev'essere proprio una gran bella donna, almeno il culo (e la schiena) dice questo.  


ingrandisci, così giudichiamo meglio.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> perchè una donna nuda a letto, scoperta, nel tuo avatar?
> 
> 
> serio, grazie.



Di solito i miei Avatar hanno un senso ed un significato per me profondo, ed esprimono molto di quello che io sento quando lo scelgo, in questo caso la colpa è di lui. Avevo messo l'avatar di un uomo e lui mi ha minacciato dicendomi apertamente toglilo o ti uccido!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> infatti, dev'essere proprio una gran bella donna, almeno il culo (e la schiena) dice questo.
> 
> 
> ingrandisci, così giudichiamo meglio.



Uhmm per il culo si, ma ha i fianchi troppo larghi e forse le spalle strette, ma delle spalle visto la posizione supina ho dei dubbi.


----------



## Lui (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di solito i miei Avatar hanno un senso ed un significato per me profondo, ed esprimono molto di quello che io sento quando lo scelgo, in questo caso la colpa è di lui. Avevo messo l'avatar di un uomo e lui mi ha minacciato dicendomi apertamente toglilo o ti uccido!



anche i miei hanno un senso: perchè altrimenti lo scimpanzè che si copre la faccia?

il frocio di prima penso rispecchiasse te.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di solito i miei Avatar hanno un senso ed un significato per me profondo, ed esprimono molto di quello che io sento quando lo scelgo, in questo caso la colpa è di lui. Avevo messo l'avatar di un uomo e lui mi ha minacciato dicendomi apertamente toglilo o ti uccido!



il mio preferito resta il falco.....





ho
detto
falco


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> anche i miei hanno un senso: perchè altrimenti lo scimpanzè che si copre la faccia?
> 
> il frocio di prima penso rispecchiasse te.


Si, so quando lo hai messo ed ho capito il perchè

Si il frocio mi rispecchiava... spesso ho tendenze femminee di cui vado fierissimo. 

E ti futtivu!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il mio preferito resta il falco.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non capisco perchè hai voluto precisare, ma ho comunque capito che ti piace il mio uccello.


----------



## Lui (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il mio preferito resta il falco.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



di nuovo con l'uccello? annuccia!


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

*per claudio*


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


>



Precisiamo una cosa, se da adesso non rispondo è perchè è pausa pranzo, non per la foto e per..... insomma per ....



Buon pranzo va!!


----------



## Lui (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


>


sei tu?


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sei tu?



no...

e ovviamente nemmeno questa....


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no...
> 
> e ovviamente nemmeno questa....




l'epressione la dice lunga....
potrei essere io..



che svegliandomi in questo modo una mattina direi allo specchio:


miracolooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lui (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè ha il culo che desidero da anni!


nel senso che vorresti averlo come lei? 

m'è venuto sto dubbio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> l'epressione la dice lunga....
> potrei essere io..
> 
> 
> ...


perché? toccano i ginocchi? :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> perché? toccano i ginocchi? :rotfl:




queste credo che invece stanno talmente su che fanno salotto con le tonsille


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Brunetta, evita di mettere nella mia bocca parole che non ho ne detto ne scritto, poveretta ed incapace sono parole che tu hai detto e scritto, non io.
> 
> Per il resto hai totalmente toppato, le mie conquiste sono state dettate da altro, e di certo non per sentirmi ne migliore ne eroico, tant'è vero che nonostante il mio malessere era forte e nonostante le molteplici volte in cui avrei potuta tradirla nel vero senso della parola, non go mai tradito. Ora il mio non tradimento è stato dettato dal forte amore che avevo per lei! la forte passione che avevo nel pensare a lei ed a quelli che erano i suoi lati che apprezzavo e quello che io sono dentro hanno fermato il tutto.
> 
> Tanto per chiarirti le idee, stiamo parlando di eventi che sono successi prima che lei mi tradisse.


"Poveretta" è un termine mio, una sintesi della tua descrizione di come tu descrivi (non certo di come è lei. Io, come nessuno qui la conosce, e nessuno si permetterebbe) è ciò che descrive il giudizio tuo.
In ogni tuo scritto mi sei risultato simpatico e sinceramente teso a essere una brava persona (cosa non da poco) ma la descrizione che fai di tua moglie non farebbe felice nessuna donna. La critichi proprio negli aspetti essenziali di moglie (incapace nel sesso) e di madre (non in grado di occuparsi dei figli) e valorizzi la sua ingenuità.

Perché resti qui se ti opponi a ogni commento, stando sempre sulla difensiva?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Impossibile! io filosofeggio perchè in questa maniera posso dire a tutti che siete voi che non capite, e non io che non so scrivere. :rotfl:
> 
> Brunetta ha letto quello che io ho scritto giusto lui? ok! quello che io ho scritto era una maniera per farmi conoscere meglio ed appunto evitare puntualmente inutili "attacchi", ( appunto perchè se ti ricordi avevo scritto che dietro noi c'è tanto ma tanto altro) ora Brunetta che ha fatto? ha letto male, non ha capito una cippa ed ha pure scritto dei bei aggettivi che solo lei li *ha uscito* fuori, il tutto in netto contrasto con quello che era il mio messaggio ed il succo del discorso.
> 
> Vusavècomprì? minchia!


Questo non si può leggere!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che ha scritto esula dal tradimento facendomi pensare ad un uomo che vuole bene alla sua sposa bambina ma che non può amarla e stimarla  come vorrebbe fare con una donna , sua complice e compagna.
> situazione tutt'altro che facile.
> mi chiedo come abbia fatto fino ad ora a non innamorarsi di un'altra con questi presupposti.


E' quel che dicevo io.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora scrivo qualcosa, ma fa parte di due righe riassunte in circa 12 anni di vita matrimoniale, quindi nulla.
> Credo abbiate capito tutti che tipo di persona sono e come sono dentro, detto questo prova/provate a pensare ad un uomo che conosce la vita e la conosce benissimo, oltre quei limiti che sono completamente al di fuori dei pensieri che credo voi abbiate nei miei confronti. Il matrimonio che ho fatto è stata una scelta, una volontà dove crearsi la famiglia ed amare la persona che mi sta accanto, un'ideale unico di vita, uno scopo unico di vita, una voglia di potermi donare totalmente ad una persona che realmente conoscesse me nel presente e nel mio passato,  questo volevo e questo ho fatto. Nel matrimonio e nella vita di tutti i giorni mi sono subito reso conto nonostante i moltissimi anni di fidanzamento che la persona che mi stava accanto, era tutto tranne colei che poteva starmi accanto, soltanto la sua dolcezza ed ingenuità me la facevano guardare con tanto amore e mi facevano scordare tutto il resto, e quale sarebbe il resto direte voi? eccone alcune, *non saper fare sesso, non saper esprimere l'amore con banali cose, non saper amministrare una casa e far trovare al marito un paio di calzette pulite, non saper cucinare e fregarsene di cucinare, etc. Alla nascita del primo figlio entra in depressione *e mi fa odiare quel pianto che tanto amo su un figlio che con le sue lacrime mi dimostrava che era vivo, passata la depressione tutto peggiora! *non sa badare ad un bambino, non sa cucinargli non lo porta dalla pediatra, non lo porta a comprargli anche un maglioncino per pura gioia di comprarglielo, all'asilo lo porto io, a scuola lo porto io dalla pediatra lo porto io e via discorrendo, e crescendo il bambino devo anche insegnargli quell'educazione nel rispondere ad una madre che non riesce a dirgli nemmeno che non si deve permettere di rispondergli in determinate maniere, la spesa devo farla io, la cucina idem e quasi sempre e via discorrendo, mi fermo caro forum forse è meglio vero? ok.*
> Continuo su un'altra linea, nel frattempo anche se parlo cerco di far capire, cerco di andare incontro a tutto e passare su tutto, per via della chat e di persone che incontro *comincio a pensare ad un tradimento che possa darmi uno svago e trovare una maniera per poter avere qualcuna con cui cominciare ad avere qualcosa che non ho mai avuto*. Le trovo e ne trovo parecchie, ne trovo ovunque! parto per ben tre volte per tre paesi diversi del nord, ed anche a palermo stesso e limitrofi ne incontro diverse, anche al lavoro le occasioni sono diverse e tutte esplicite al fare sesso senza nessun problema. questo dura circa tre anni, sono diventato un'altro uomo, non mi riconosco ma sto troppa male e voglio soltanto distrarmi, ma succede qualcosa che è davvero strana, ogni volta e puntualmente appena raggiunto lo scopo, mi fermo! mi blocco, mi pento e faccio finire la storia, e sono storie anche di quelle poche ore dove ti ritrovi in macchina con chi hai abbordato ed ha accettato la serata....
> Un giorno comincio a guardarmi dentro, vedo quello che sono diventato, un uomo bugiardo vile e senza nulla dentro, l'esatto contrario di tutto quello che ero una volta. ritorno in me, comincio a capire che quello che sono dentro è quello che posso solo essere, comincio a ritornare quello di prima, e la mia vicinanza alla famiglia ritorna come prima e più di prima, *capisco i miei errori ed accetto quello che è la realtà, cioè che devo essere io ad adattarmi a mia moglie, lei non ci riesce quindi devo farlo io. Lo faccio, ci sto bene e la famiglia è feli*ce, e nel guardarla capisco che nel mio cambiamento tutto adesso è andato al posto, capisco che potevo anche prima fare il cambiamento e non soffrire come nei tre anni di sbandamento. Tutto dura circa due anni, al terzo anno percepisco che qualcosa sta succedendo e dopo un'altro anno vengo tradito. *Mia moglie dopo un'ora circa mi confessa tutto*. Ed adesso caro forum sapete uno dei motivi per il quale mi ha confessato tutto, ero *nonostante la mia sbandata un marito perfetto!!* e posso affermare questo non solo perchè conosco la mia vita, ma anche perchè mia moglie stessa non riesce a darsi pace per aver potuto fare una cosa del genere ad una persona che mai aveva mancato nei suoi riguardi! mai!
> ...


Questo hai scritto.
Questo è il modo di descrivere una moglie e una madre che può essere accettato da lei?


----------



## devastata (4 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo hai scritto.
> Questo è il modo di descrivere una moglie e una madre che può essere accettato da lei?


Siamo in un forum, e quello che scriviamo si spera resti tra noi, non credo sua moglie legga, altrimenti io di mio marito che dovrei scrivere 'chè è una bravissima persona, seria, fedele, onesta?'?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Siamo in un forum, e quello che scriviamo si spera resti tra noi, non credo sua moglie legga, altrimenti io di mio marito che dovrei scrivere 'chè è una bravissima persona, seria, fedele, onesta?'?


Perché la moglie di ultimo non saprà che lui la considera una inetta?


----------



## devastata (4 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché la moglie di ultimo non saprà che lui la considera una inetta?



Non è detto che lui la consideri così, io credo le voglia molto bene, la considera una persona debole, incapace di reagire ai problemi quotidiani, alle difficoltà della vita.

Mi ricorda una nipote di mio marito, l'unica fortuna di quest'ultima è che pur avendo avuto una figlia, a 18 anni, è rimasta in casa dei genitori e si è fatta servire in tutto per tutto dalla madre, ha lasciato il marito, la madre  ha allevato la nipote come fosse sua, non aveva scelta. Oggi si avvicina ai 50 anni, vive come una ragazzina, impossibile ricordarsi quanti uomini ha avuto da allora, non sa cucinare un uovo o lavare un maglione, solo discoteche, boutique e divertimenti oltre a chirurghi plastici a josa.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:è vero.......
> 
> in effetti sono scappate tutte....
> 
> ...


Sta mattina incasinata e ora dal parrucchiere... Sai com'ê con tutti sti ometti in giro e tutta la concorrenza meglio essere sempre a posto


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> *Non è detto che lui la consideri così*, io credo le voglia molto bene,* la considera una persona debole, incapace di reagire ai problemi quotidiani, alle difficoltà della vita.
> *
> Mi ricorda una nipote di mio marito, l'unica fortuna di quest'ultima è che pur avendo avuto una figlia, a 18 anni, è rimasta in casa dei genitori e si è fatta servire in tutto per tutto dalla madre, ha lasciato il marito, la madre  ha allevato la nipote come fosse sua, non aveva scelta. Oggi si avvicina ai 50 anni, vive come una ragazzina, impossibile ricordarsi quanti uomini ha avuto da allora, non sa cucinare un uovo o lavare un maglione, solo discoteche, boutique e divertimenti oltre a chirurghi plastici a josa.


NO?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè ha il culo che desidero da anni!


secondo me non ti starebbe bene un culo così. Sembreresti un trans.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il mio preferito resta il falco.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sta mattina incasinata e ora dal parrucchiere... Sai com'ê con tutti sti ometti in giro e tutta la concorrenza meglio essere sempre a posto



ahhh grazie.

tu sai il perchè.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ahhh grazie.
> 
> tu sai il perchè.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo hai scritto.
> Questo è il modo di descrivere una moglie e una madre che può essere accettato da lei?



Nel post c'è molto di più di quello che tu hai nerettato ...
C'è una vita all'interno dei cambiamenti dei sacrifici che solo chi li vive può capire il valore profondo di quello che è scritto nel post...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora scrivo qualcosa, ma fa parte di due righe riassunte in circa 12 anni di vita matrimoniale, quindi nulla.
> Credo abbiate capito tutti che tipo di persona sono e come sono dentro, detto questo prova/provate a pensare ad un uomo che conosce la vita e la conosce benissimo, oltre quei limiti che sono completamente al di fuori dei pensieri che credo voi abbiate nei miei confronti. Il matrimonio che ho fatto è stata una scelta, una volontà dove crearsi la famiglia ed amare la persona che mi sta accanto, un'ideale unico di vita, uno scopo unico di vita, una voglia di potermi donare totalmente ad una persona che realmente conoscesse me nel presente e nel mio passato,  questo volevo e questo ho fatto. Nel matrimonio e nella vita di tutti i giorni mi sono subito reso conto nonostante i moltissimi anni di fidanzamento che la persona che mi stava accanto, era tutto tranne colei che poteva starmi accanto, soltanto la sua dolcezza ed ingenuità me la facevano guardare con tanto amore e mi facevano scordare tutto il resto, e quale sarebbe il resto direte voi? eccone alcune, non saper fare sesso, non saper esprimere l'amore con banali cose, non saper amministrare una casa e far trovare al marito un paio di calzette pulite, non saper cucinare e fregarsene di cucinare, etc. Alla nascita del primo figlio entra in depressione e mi fa odiare quel pianto che tanto amo su un figlio che con le sue lacrime mi dimostrava che era vivo, passata la depressione tutto peggiora! non sa badare ad un bambino, non sa cucinargli non lo porta dalla pediatra, non lo porta a comprargli anche un maglioncino per pura gioia di comprarglielo, all'asilo lo porto io, a scuola lo porto io dalla pediatra lo porto io e via discorrendo, e crescendo il bambino devo anche insegnargli quell'educazione nel rispondere ad una madre che non riesce a dirgli nemmeno che non si deve permettere di rispondergli in determinate maniere, la spesa devo farla io, la cucina idem e quasi sempre e via discorrendo, mi fermo caro forum forse è meglio vero? ok.
> Continuo su un'altra linea, nel frattempo anche se parlo cerco di far capire, cerco di andare incontro a tutto e passare su tutto, per via della chat e di persone che incontro comincio a pensare ad un tradimento che possa darmi uno svago e trovare una maniera per poter avere qualcuna con cui cominciare ad avere qualcosa che non ho mai avuto. Le trovo e ne trovo parecchie, ne trovo ovunque! parto per ben tre volte per tre paesi diversi del nord, ed anche a palermo stesso e limitrofi ne incontro diverse, anche al lavoro le occasioni sono diverse e tutte esplicite al fare sesso senza nessun problema. questo dura circa tre anni, sono diventato un'altro uomo, non mi riconosco ma sto troppa male e voglio soltanto distrarmi, ma succede qualcosa che è davvero strana, ogni volta e puntualmente appena raggiunto lo scopo, mi fermo! mi blocco, mi pento e faccio finire la storia, e sono storie anche di quelle poche ore dove ti ritrovi in macchina con chi hai abbordato ed ha accettato la serata....
> Un giorno comincio a guardarmi dentro, vedo quello che sono diventato, un uomo bugiardo vile e senza nulla dentro, l'esatto contrario di tutto quello che ero una volta. ritorno in me, comincio a capire che quello che sono dentro è quello che posso solo essere, comincio a ritornare quello di prima, e la mia vicinanza alla famiglia ritorna come prima e più di prima, capisco i miei errori ed accetto quello che è la realtà, cioè che devo essere io ad adattarmi a mia moglie, lei non ci riesce quindi devo farlo io. Lo faccio, ci sto bene e la famiglia è felice, e nel guardarla capisco che nel mio cambiamento tutto adesso è andato al posto, capisco che potevo anche prima fare il cambiamento e non soffrire come nei tre anni di sbandamento. Tutto dura circa due anni, al terzo anno percepisco che qualcosa sta succedendo e dopo un'altro anno vengo tradito. Mia moglie dopo un'ora circa mi confessa tutto. Ed adesso caro forum sapete uno dei motivi per il quale mi ha confessato tutto, ero nonostante la mia sbandata un marito perfetto!! e posso affermare questo non solo perchè conosco la mia vita, ma anche perchè mia moglie stessa non riesce a darsi pace per aver potuto fare una cosa del genere ad una persona che mai aveva mancato nei suoi riguardi! mai!
> ...




Bel post...:up:
Sai ci sono cose all'interno di una famiglia che solo loro sanno interpretarle 
quindi per quanto tu possa scrivere non sarà mai copreso fino in fondo...
L'importante è sempre dare un valore primario poi vivere la vita in funzione di questo...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

*Brunetta*

Evito di cercare di spiegarmi e risponderti, ci ho provato non ci sono riuscito, proseguire sarebbe seguire il tuo pensiero che ripeto è totalmente sbagliato in tutto ed in netto contrasto con quello che ho scritto e la realtà che vivo in famiglia.



P.S. Mi ero accorto dell'errore, l'ho lasciato volutamente. perchè? perchè quello che scrivo lo scrivo di getto, e quello che scrivo sono io con tutti i miei errori.
Cara Brunetta qua sul web potrei diventare un professore ed un'arca di scienza, ,ma lascio agli altri il web, e lascio a chi mi legge chi io sono realmente.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bel post...:up:
> Sai ci sono cose all'interno di una famiglia che solo loro sanno interpretarle
> quindi per quanto tu possa scrivere non sarà mai copreso fino in fondo...
> L'importante è sempre dare un valore primario poi vivere la vita in funzione di questo...



Grazie luna..... :smile: 
Hai proprio ragione, dare un valore primario e poi seguire la vita in funzione di questo. :up:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eh si Il Conte perde i pezzi..diventa vecchio..caro Ultimo.....mica e'Lothar che non cambia mai:smile:


Intanto amico mio oggi bancarella in centro a vicenza...
La mia mia amica mi fa assaggiare mirtillo dell'amore che viene dal canada...
Stramazzo al suolo...
Per fortuna c'è bancarella con carni e mi portano del salame di cervo...
Ed ecco che rinvengo...e subito chiedo un organo da suonare...

Entro in una chiesa lì' vicina e c'è strafigona che suona organo...
E mi faccio subito maestro...di vita...

Amico visto mostra del ritratto a vicenza...

E per trova le differenze ora posto due quadri....e notiamo le differenze...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2013)

*Coppia tipo a...*

http://www.lineadombra.it/raffaello-verso-picasso/la-mostra


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2013)

Coppia di coniugi...
Meditate genteeeeeeeeeee....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il Conte non ha bisogno di risapondere....
> il Conte già sa
> mi attende a palazzo....
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:
Brava apostola....
Le mie apostole sanno che ogni mio desiderio è un ordine per loro...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


>


Brava mi hai esauditoooooooooooooooooooooo...:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sta mattina incasinata e ora dal parrucchiere... Sai com'ê con tutti sti ometti in giro e tutta la concorrenza meglio essere sempre a posto


Ehm...
Ehm...
Tanto per sapere...
Almeno hai trovato dieci secondi per rubinarmi?
Sai bisogna essere corretti....no?

:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Intanto amico mio oggi bancarella in centro a vicenza...
> La mia mia amica mi fa assaggiare mirtillo dell'amore che viene dal canada...
> Stramazzo al suolo...
> Per fortuna c'è bancarella con carni e mi portano del salame di cervo...
> ...


Buonasera Eccelso Vate.....dopo ti do un rubino..non si mangia il salame di cervo..sai che li vedo spesso sopra al mio giardino..sono bellissimi..penso coppia perche'sempre assieme..quindi ricordalo.

Maestro di vita..rubi il mestiere a Minerva e Farfy pero'....:mexican:


----------



## tesla (4 Gennaio 2013)

la cosa del salame di cervo credo che sia la prima cosa nei tuoi 5776 post che mi sento di sottoscrivere


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> la cosa del salame di cervo credo che sia la prima cosa nei tuoi 5776 post che mi sento di sottoscrivere


Beh al banco c'era anche quello di Cinghiale se è per questo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Nel post c'è molto di più di quello che tu hai nerettato ...
> C'è una vita all'interno dei cambiamenti dei sacrifici che solo chi li vive può capire il valore profondo di quello che è scritto nel post...


Basta che funzioni.
Contenti loro.
Lui è contento?
Lei non so.
C'è di più ma quello c'è non l'ho scritto io ma lui.
Se a te farebbe piacdere essere descritta in quel modo e sapere che ti ama per quelle ragioni e che sta in famiglia con spirito di sacrificio può essere che piaccia anche a sua moglie.
Ma quello ha scritto.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Evito di cercare di spiegarmi e risponderti, ci ho provato non ci sono riuscito, proseguire sarebbe seguire il tuo pensiero che ripeto è totalmente sbagliato in tutto ed in netto contrasto con quello che ho scritto e la realtà che vivo in famiglia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Era una battuta la mia.
A volte dimentico le faccine.
Scendo il cane e torno.:mexican:


----------



## babsi (4 Gennaio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Sei _capitata/o_.
> 
> L'ho _cercata/o._
> 
> ...



La prima è un ottimo modo per ripulirsi la coscienza :mexican:
La seconda se la ammetti rischi di esser etichettato col più dolce e simpatico degli epiteti, vale a dire "gran zoccolona" se sei donna, e "gran figlio di buona donna puttaniere" se sei uomo.
Cmq apparte scherzi.
La prima può essere intesa nel senso che te ne stai lì a farti i beneamati affaracci tuoi, senza fregole per la testa, e però ti capita di conoscere una persona che poi zac!, finisce inevitabilmente per piacerti, anche se non avevi programmato niente e non avevi intenzione di tradire.
Però comunque c'è il momento il cui scegli di farlo.
Quindi in sostanza cambia poco.
Intenzionalità, non intenzionalità, cercato o capitato o meno...in questo caso direi che cambiando la posizione degli addendi il risultato proprio non cambia, eh.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non è detto che lui la consideri così, io credo le voglia molto bene, la considera una persona debole, incapace di reagire ai problemi quotidiani, alle difficoltà della vita.
> 
> Mi ricorda una nipote di mio marito, l'unica fortuna di quest'ultima è che pur avendo avuto una figlia, a 18 anni, è rimasta in casa dei genitori e si è fatta servire in tutto per tutto dalla madre, ha lasciato il marito, la madre  ha allevato la nipote come fosse sua, non aveva scelta. Oggi si avvicina ai 50 anni, vive come una ragazzina, impossibile ricordarsi quanti uomini ha avuto da allora, non sa cucinare un uovo o lavare un maglione, solo discoteche, boutique e divertimenti oltre a chirurghi plastici a josa.


una persona così si lascia morire quando non potrà più "fare nulla". ne conosco un paio di "ragazzi" di questo genere. uno ha cominciato a lavorare da poco. ha 42 anni. e lavora perché gli abbiamo detto in tutti i colori che se non lo fa rimarrà nei nostri ricordi, ma solo quello. non essendo stupido, ha capito. cosa non si fa per tenersi una manciata di amici?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> una persona così si lascia morire quando non potrà più "fare nulla". ne conosco un paio di "ragazzi" di questo genere. uno ha cominciato a lavorare da poco. ha 42 anni. e lavora perché gli abbiamo detto in tutti i colori che se non lo fa rimarrà nei nostri ricordi, ma solo quello. non essendo stupido, ha capito. cosa non si fa per tenersi una manciata di amici?


Vero...Insegna Cicerone...

E pur racchiudendo l’amicizia molti ed enormi vantaggi, tuttavia essa certamente è superiore a tutte le cose, poiché ci fa brillare innanzi una lieta speranza per l’avvenire e non permette che gli animi si scoraggino o si abbattano. Infatti, chi rimira un vero amico, in realtà rimira come un proprio ritratto. Perciò gli assenti sono presenti, i poveri ricchi, gli incapaci validi e, cosa più difficile a dirsi, i morti sono vivi, tanto li accompagna l’onore, il ricordo, il rimpianto degli amici. Perciò di quelli sembra beata la morte, di questi degna di lode la vita. E se poi toglierai alla natura delle cose il vincolo dell’affetto, non potrebbe esistere nessuna casa né alcuna città, e non sopravviverebbe neppure l’agricoltura. Se non si comprende ciò, quanto grande sia la forza dell’amicizia e della concordia, lo si può capire dai dissidi e dalle discordie, Infatti quale casa è così stabile, quale città è così salda da non poter essere sconvolta dalle fondamenta dagli odi e dalle discordie? Da ciò si può giudicare quanto di buono ci sia nell’amicizia.


----------



## tesla (5 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh al banco c'era anche quello di Cinghiale se è per questo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



non mi piace la selvaggina, ha un sapore troppo forte.
poi comunque pur senza essere un'animalista, mi piace molto di più un animale vivo e vegeto magari da ammirare o fotografare piuttosto che un salame su una bancarella.
o forse sono solo  allergica ai salami


----------



## Ultimo (5 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> non mi piace la selvaggina, ha un sapore troppo forte.
> poi comunque pur senza essere un'animalista, mi piace molto di più un animale vivo e vegeto magari da ammirare o fotografare piuttosto che un salame su una bancarella.
> o forse sono solo  allergica ai salami


----------



## contepinceton (5 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> non mi piace la selvaggina, ha un sapore troppo forte.
> poi comunque pur senza essere un'animalista, mi piace molto di più un animale vivo e vegeto magari da ammirare o fotografare piuttosto che un salame su una bancarella.
> o forse sono solo  allergica ai salami


Come dissi in quel treno agli hare krisna
Io sono un devoto
Ma mi nutro di carne di maiale
perchè essa attizza la mia sensualità...

E mi piace mangiare carne di maiale
guardando negli occhi una donna

dicendole...
Vedi?

Potresti essere al suo posto...
Ora ti metto all'ingrasso e quando sarai finalmente a taglia Bellucci...

Ti mangio!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> non mi piace la selvaggina, ha un sapore troppo forte.
> poi comunque pur senza essere un'animalista, mi piace molto di più un animale vivo e vegeto magari da ammirare o fotografare piuttosto che un salame su una bancarella.
> o forse sono solo  allergica ai salami


Beh puoi ripiegare in zucchine melanzane...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## tesla (5 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come dissi in quel treno agli hare krisna
> Io sono un devoto
> Ma mi nutro di carne di maiale
> perchè essa attizza la mia sensualità...


immagino che gli hare krisna siano fuggiti lanciando lunghi lamenti


----------



## contepinceton (5 Gennaio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> immagino che gli hare krisna siano fuggiti lanciando lunghi lamenti


Scorlarono la testa...
Ma ho ancora il loro libro...
E mi è sempre piaciuto osservare con loro le analogie con il Vangelo di Cristo no?
Poi anch'io ho il mio mantra no?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh puoi ripiegare in zucchine melanzane...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...


buone!!!!

Manco a farlo apposta erano la cena di stasera :up:


----------

